# Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht



## EinNormalerForumUser (3. Januar 2017)

*Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Guten Abend, liebes pcghx-Forum.
Ich bin zurzeit auf der Suche nach nem Gaming-Rechner, der bis zu 1500€ kosten soll.
Neben dem Rechner bräuchte ich noch ne Tastatur, ne Maus und das OS.
Als Bildschirm nutze ich nen 1080p Monitor, genauere Bezeichnung kann ich, fallsvon nöten, nachliefern.
Allerdings würde ich auch gerne, falls möglich, genug Leistung haben, um auf 4k umsteigen zu können.
Den Zusammenbau würde ich lieber dem liefernden Onlineshop überlassen, da diese Aufgabe mich wahrscheinlich überfordern würde und gepaart mit der Angst einzelne Teile zu beschädigen lässt es mich zu dem Entschluss kommen, dass ich diese Aufgabe lieber Fachkräften überlasse.
Gezockt werden eigentlich alle aktuellen AAA-Titel, sowie etwas ältere (z.B. Forza Horizon 3, Crysis 1-3, Bf 1, GTA IV/V (mit Mods, ENBs etc.) , eigentlich alle GTA-Teile, bei Need for Speed, CoD und Battlefield genauso, The Witcher 2/3, uvm.)

Falls ich noch vergessen habe etwas zu erwähnen, dann weist mich ruhig darauf hin und ich werde die benötigten Informationen nachliefern.
Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir behilflich sein könnt.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## CookieTrust (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Dies wäre eine mögliche Zusammenstellung für 1486€
Western Digital WD Blue  1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX)
Crucial MX300  525GB, SATA (CT525MX300SSD1)
Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K)
Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16)
Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix Golden Sample, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (3682)
ASRock Z170 Extreme4 (90-MXGYJ0-A0UAYZ)
EKL Alpenföhn Olymp (84000000135)
Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK)
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

Für zukünftige Spiele in 4k Ultra reicht die Grafikkarte aber nicht. Aber das tut auch eine GTX1080 nur eingeschränkt.
Von Peripheriegeräten habe ich leider keine Ahnung. Sollten diese in den 1500€ Budget enthalten sein, könnte man das Netzteil, Grafikkarte tauschen und eine kleinere SSD nehmen. Kostenpunktwäre dann ca. 1400€
be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230)
Palit GeForce GTX 1070 JetStream, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE51070015P2J)
Crucial MX300  275GB, SATA (CT275MX300SSD1)


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. 
Allerdings fehlt in der Zusammenstellung noch das Betriebssystem, der Service für den Zusammenbau, Maus und Tastatur.
Könnte das jemand in den Preis mit einbauen, das wäre echt super! 
Ja, in 4k würde ich dann sowieso nicht alles auf Ultra stellen.
Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## CookieTrust (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Es gibt glaub ich bei Alternate einen Service für den Zusammenbau.
Musst du mal googlen. Maus und Tastatur kann ich dir wie gesagt leider nicht weiterhelfen.
Windows kostet ca100€.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Hallo 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob solche Seiten mit einem Konfigurator das beste P/L-Verhältnis bieten und ich weiß nicht, welche Komponenten ich für diese Summe erwarten kann und wollte fragen, ob mir jemand bei nem Einzelteile-Händler (z.B. Mindfactory) einen 1500€ Warenkorb inkl. Gaming-PC, Tastatur, Maus, OS und Zusammenbau-Service zusammenstellen könnte. 
Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Wie findet ihr folgende Zusammenstellung?

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

+ Zusammenbau-Service (~ 100€) = 1509€

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser

Edit: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ein Gehäuse im Warenkorb fehlt.
Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?


----------



## Atomixxx (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Ich find grad Maus und Tastatur hängt doch sehr von persönlichen Präferenzen ab 
Ich hab zb. eher kleine Hände und Razer Mäuse sind mir immer zu groß und klobig ein anderer sieht das wahrscheinlich wieder ganz anders 

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen geh zu Saturn , Media Markt schau dir Mäuse und Tastatur an und wie diese in der Hand liegen und Kaufe diese separat ... 

Wenn du willst kann ich dir aber einfach Pauschal welche Vorschlagen ...  Wireless oder Kabelgebunden ?    Alternate oder Mindfactory nimmt sich nix nehmen beide 100 € für zusammenbauen ^^  wenn du jemand kennst Freunde , Bekannte , Verwandte wirst du also sparen !   Ansonsten gibt's hier im Forum eine Deutschlandweite  Liste mit Menschen die ihre Dienste anbieten .


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Bei Tastatur/Maus nehme ich eigentlich immer was einfaches. Hab da keine Anforderungen, hauptsche es ist was da.
Benutze seit sechs Jahren ne 10€ Logitech Maus an meinem Laptop und will die auch nur austauschen, weil eine Maustaste spinnt.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich auf den Zusammenbau-Service setzen müssen, da ich niemanden kenne, der mir da behilflich sein könnte und ich mich selbst damit auch nicht auskenne. 
Wie findet ihr die von mir im letzten Beitrag genannte Zusammenstellung? Gibts Vorschläge für ein Gehäuse oder andere Dinge, die ich ändern sollte?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Atomixxx (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500â‚¬ gesucht*

In deiner Konfig gefallen mir einige Sachen nicht 

Die CPU von Cookie Trust hat ein besseres P/L Verhältniss 

Dein Mainboard sollte eins sein mit Z170 Chipsatz 

Der Ram den du hast ist DDR3  bei Cookie ist es DDR4 mit 3200 mhz 

Für 10 € mehr kannst du eine 3 TB Festplatte haben ich weiß jetzt nur nich ob es die bei Mindfactory gibt schaust du bitte selbst ich bin auf Arbeit und hier zickt der Browser immer   

Toshiba P300 3 TB Interne Festplatte 3,5 Zoll schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Cpu Kühler kannst du nehmen 

Netzteil wird hier immer  Bitfenix Whisper  M , E10  oder  Super Flower Platinum  empfohlen  bitte bemüh hierzu Google

SSD die von Cookie nehmen. 

Windows 10 würde ich nicht für 100 € kaufen da würde ich lieber ein Key kaufen Testversion runterladen und mit Key freischalte, kost nur um die 30 € auich hierzu bitte Google bemühen. 

Gute günstige Maus : 

SteelSeries Rival 100 Optische Gaming-Maus schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Pro Gamer Maus :

Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum RGB Tunable Gaming Mouse: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Wireless Gaming Mouse : 

Logitech G403 Wireless Prodigy-Optische RGB Gaming Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Gaming Tastatur Option 1 : 

Corsair Gaming CH-9101022-DE K70 LUX Cherry MX Brown: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Option 2

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0...IN=B01E5LSCOA&linkCode=as2&tag=thtebusgull-21

In Günstig :

http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/4891129_-skiller-pro-sharkoon.html


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

So, hab die Konfig an eure Vorschläge angepasst:

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Allerdings bin ich jetzt bei 1672,48€ + 100€ für den Zusammenbau, also sinds ~ 1772€

Windows 10 würde ich lieber so auf CD kaufen, da ich schon öfters Probleme mit dem Download per Key hatte und es auch bei anderen mitbekommen hab, dass das ganz gerne mal nicht klappt.

Irgendwelche Vorschläge, wie ich den Preis noch etwas niedriger halten könnte?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Atomixxx (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Wenn ich dein Link anklicke hat sich nichts verändert 

Cookie seine Konfig ist in deinem Rahmen und sehr gut .

Noch eine frage möchtest du mit deinem PC   Overclocken ?


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

In der aktuellen Konfig sind folgende Teile drin:

Intel Core i7 6700K 4x 4.00GHz So.1151 WOF

8GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming G1 Aktiv

16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Tower Kühler

ASRock Z170 Extreme4 Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...-M-80-Plus-Gold-Netzteil-modular_1131526.html

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...1-64MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-6Gb-s_778947.html

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...Gb-s-3D-NAND-TLC-Toggle--CT525MX_1115074.html

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Cooler-Master-Storm-Octane-Deutsch-USB-schwarz_988126.html

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...emmt-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-sc_1105821.html

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...ws-10-Home-64-Bit-Deutsch-DSP-SB_1008303.html


1672€ + 100€ Zusammenbau

Ja, übertakten würde ich schon gerne, falls die mögliche Extra-Leistung denn nötig ist

Bei der gegebenen Konfig waren ja mehrere NT's als Vorschlag gegeben etc., deshalb bin ich eben unsicher welche Möglichkeit die beste wäre um den PC an sich, Tastatur/Maus (die von mir genommene billige Kombi reicht), Windows 10 (welches ich gerne als CD hätte -> ist für mich bequemer ) und den Zusammenbau in das Budget zu bekommen. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Gripschi (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

i7 Konfi Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

1 Seagate Desktop HDD  2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 SanDisk Ultra II  480GB, SATA (SDSSDHII-480G-G25)
1 Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K)
1 Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16)
1 Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 480 8G D5 OC, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort, lite retail (11260-01-20G)
1 ASRock Z170 Extreme4 (90-MXGYJ0-A0UAYZ)
1 Thermalright Macho X2 (100700729)
1 Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B)
1 be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230)


Wäre jetzt mein Vorschlag.

Was aber vergessen wurde: Die Kühler welche für OC nötig sind werden idr nicht verbaut. Da die Gefahr einer Beschädigung hoch ist.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Vielen Dank für den Vorschlag, allerdings würde ich lieber bei der GTX 1070 bleiben, anstatt eine schwächere GPU zu nehmen.
Ich denke, dass ich die SSD weglassen, ein billigeres Case nehmen und vllt. nochwas ändern werde, falls möglich, um insgesamt auf 1500€ zu kommen.
Aber naja.. ich kenne mich mit Cases und günstigeren Alternativen zu den Teilen in meiner Konfig nicht aus.
Wo könnte ich da noch ein wenig etwas einsparen?

Edit: Ohh.. war das mit den Kühlern nicht bei Hardwareversand so, dass die nicht verbaut wurden?
Ist das denn sehr fordernd nen Kühler einzubauen? 

Edit 2: Ich habe folgendes Case in die Konfig gepackt und die SSD aus dem Warenkorb entfernt:
 Corsair Carbide Series 200R (kann den Link gerade nicht einfügen, kostet 68,52€ auf Mindfactory)
Ist das ne gute Wahl?

Allerdings bin ich trotz dieser Maßnahmen aktuell immernoch fast 100€ über dem Budget (Konfig = 1.497,70€ + 100€ Zusammenbau)
Ist es sinnvoll die SSD wegzulassen? Was kann ich sonst noch ändern?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Trash123 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Die SSD würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht weglassen, da verschenkst du viel Geschwindigkeit! Je nach Kühler ist das schon eine Fummelei diesen einzubauen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit, dass der Kühler seitens Mindfactory verbaut wird?
Sollte ich dann vielleicht eine kleinere SSD nehmen und an anderen Ecken sparen? Oder die SSD-Größe beibehalten und sonst irgendwie auf die 1500€ kommen?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Gripschi (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Wenn auf Kosten der Garantie Gewährleistung.

Du kannst Alternativ die HDD weglassen. Dann mit der 1070.

i7 Konfi Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

So..
Das ist die aktuelle Konfig:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Hab die GTX 1070 durch die günstigste auf MF ersetzt, ne 250GB SSD reingepackt und ne ~5€i Maus/Tastatur Kombi genommen.
Mit Zusammenbau: ~1591€

Ich werde versuchen diese 91€ extra für den PC zu bekommen, wenn die Konfig so passt.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Gripschi (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Nein. Da sind paar Dinge die mmn nicht passen.

be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das als NT, das reicht und ist günstiger.

SanDisk Ultra II 480GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nimm diese SSD, diese ist größer und bietet ein gutes P/L Verhältnis.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

So siehts aktuell aus:

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

1603€ inkl. Zusammenbau

Passt das so?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Gripschi (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Ich bin raus.

Ich hab dir grade nochmal etwas gepostet gehabt. Nicht mal darauf eingehen.

Kauf was du willst. Ist dein Geld.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Ich habe doch die SSD und das NT aus deinem Vorschlag in die Konfig reingenommen.
Ich verstehe gerade nicht, was ich falsch gemacht hab..


----------



## Gripschi (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Dann eine Entschuldigung von mir. Ich hat den Warenkorb gelöscht, da es dann das "alte" weiter anzeigete ging ich davon aus das du nix geändert hast.

Also nochmal: Ich bitte um Entschuldigung.


----------



## Gouvi (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Die Knotig passt soweit. Ich weiß zwar dass du gerne den Preis drücken möchtest. Aber einen nagelneuen 1500 Euro PC zu bauen und dann für Maus UND Tastatur 5 Euro auszugeben, also den beiden Teile die du die ganze Zeit in der Hand hast und mit denen du deinen tollen PC bedienst, erschließt sich mir nicht. Man muss ja keine großen Summen dafür ausgeben und ultra Gaming Mäuse und dergleichen kaufen, Aber ne solide Tastatur und ne Maus mit akzeptablem Sensor und Ergonomie, vor allem für dich,  wären jetzt schon was empfehlenswertes. Oder du kaufst tatsächlich für 5 Euro den " Mist" und kaufst in nem Monat was Gutes.


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> So siehts aktuell aus:
> 
> Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
> 
> ...



Ich mag das Mobile Design nicht so, man erkennt nichts.
Über den Daumen gepeilt sollte das aber passen.


----------



## RtZk (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Ich würde lieber ein paar € mehr investieren und die Palit Jetstream kaufen, da diese ein deutlich besseres Modell als die KFA ist und vielleicht 10€ mehr kosten dürfte.


----------



## Atomixxx (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Ich versteh auch nicht warum du jetzt versuchst auf biegen und brechen dein Budget zu erreichen du hast doch gesagt dein Kumpel baut mit dir den PC zusammen sparst du 100 € die du unnötig rausschmeißt und kannst dafür wiederrum hochwertigere Sachen nehmen ! Ansonsten nochmal der Verweis auf die Liste hier im Forum wo Leute ihre Dienste anbieten .


----------



## Gripschi (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Sharkoon S25-W mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wäre als Gehäuse vllt noch be Option.

Sonst vllt nur 2 TB HDD, das gesparte dann z.b. in die Gpu.


----------



## Atomixxx (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Hier nochmal die Liste 

Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Erst einmal vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Antworten.

Ich habe wirklich Null Anforderungen an Maus und Tastatur, falls es mir wirklich überhaupt nicht gefallen sollte, werde ich mir dann, wenn ich wieder Geld habe was teureres anschaffen, aber für den Anfang sollte das so gehen.
Für zehn Euro mehr gibt's folgende Palit mit dem Zusatz "DUAL" (8GB Palit GeForce GTX 1070 DUAL Aktiv PCIe 3.0), die Palit Jetstream kostet 30€ mehr als die KFA, welche sollte ich nun nehmen?

Wäre dieses Case eine alternative? Das vorgeschlagene gibt es bei MF nicht -> Sharkoon VG4-W mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne

Das mit dem Zusammenbau kann mein Kumpel leider nicht übernehmen. Er meinte er habe seinen nicht selbst zusammengebaut, sondern ebenfalls zusammenbauen lassen.
In der Liste gibt es leider niemanden, der sich in meiner Nähe befindet.

Ich hoffe, dass ich auf alle Antworten eingegangen bin, falls nicht, werde ich diese Antwort im Nachhinein editieren.

Aktueller Warenkorb (1.572,19€ inkl. Zusammenbau)

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser

Edit: Bei der GPU weiß ich eben noch nicht, welche Palit die richtige wäre.


----------



## markus1612 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Nimm die KFA, die Palit Dual ist schlechter oder zumindest nicht wirklich besser.

In das Gehäuse passt der Kühler nicht rein.
Zumal ich einen 1500€ Rechner niemals in so einen Billigeimer stecken würde.
Da würde ich lieber bei der Grafikkarte ne Nummer kleiner nehmen oder sonstwo sparen.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Wenn du dir Windows bei ebay holst hadt du auch noch Geld für ne anständige Tastatur und Maus. Ne Inter-Tech im Ernst? 😢


----------



## TohruLP (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

das Problem mit der Montage von großen CPU-Kühlern ist auch, dass du dann eben nicht nur den Kühler einbauen musst, sondern sehr wahrscheinlich auch die Grafikkarte oder sogar das Mainboard ausbauen und danach wieder einbauen musst und dann kannst du es auch gleich komplett selbst machen. so schwer ist das auch nicht. wenn schon mal mit Lego gebaut hast bekommst du das auch hin. hier z.B. mal eine SEHR ausführliche Anleitung: Ein Gamer PC (2016) entsteht - Zusammenbau in 115 Minuten - YouTube


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Ich trau mir das mit dem Zusammenbau einfach nicht zu und wenn ich ehrlich bin kann man das zum Teil auch Faulheit nennen, da ich lieber direkt zocken würde, anstatt erst stundenlang an den Teilen herumzuschrauben.
Windows würde ich wie gesagt lieber auf CD haben, ich habe meine Gründe dafür bereits genannt.
Ich hab von der gleichen Marke eine kleinere SSD genommen und dafür ein anderes Gehäuse und andere Tastatur/Maus.
So siehts aktuell aus:

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Was haltet ihr davon?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser

Edit: Hatte erst vergessen wieder die GTX 1070 von KFA mit in die Zusammenstellung zu nehmen, diese ist nun wieder drin.
Also wenn ihr auf den Link für den Warenkorb klickt euch bitte die KFA 1070 denken, anstatt die Palit, die bei dem Link noch drin ist.
Ich hab leider Probleme damit beim Bearbeiten eines Beitrags einen neuen Warenkorb-Link zu implementieren, deshalb der Hinweis.

Gesamtpreis inkl. Einbau mit der KFA: 1598,19€


----------



## markus1612 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Ich trau mir das mit dem Zusammenbau einfach nicht zu und wenn ich ehrlich bin kann man das zum Teil auch Faulheit nennen, da ich lieber direkt zocken würde, anstatt erst stundenlang an den Teilen herumzuschrauben.
> Windows würde ich wie gesagt lieber auf CD haben, ich habe meine Gründe dafür bereits genannt.
> Ich hab von der gleichen Marke eine kleinere SSD genommen und dafür ein anderes Gehäuse und andere Tastatur/Maus.
> So siehts aktuell aus:
> ...



Das sieht schon recht gut aus, aber:

1. Windows kannst du dir als OEM Key für 20€ auf Ebay kaufen, da würde ich keine 100€ versenken.
Kauf dir von dem Geld die 480GB Ultra II.
2. Der Palit Dual würde ich die KFA2 definitiv vorziehen.
3. Ich würde beim Case das Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 nehmen, da es für den Preis einfach besser ist.
4. Auch mit dem Zusammenbauservice musst du einige Komponenten (Kühler sicher und evtl Grafikkarte) selbst einbauen, da das Risiko von Transportschäden zu hoch ist.
Da sparst du dir also nicht so viel Zeit. 
Deshalb würde ich nochmal darüber nachdenken, den Zusammenbau komplett selbst zu machen.
Das da gesparte Geld kannst du dann z.B. in die 960GB Sandisk Ultra II investieren.


----------



## Gripschi (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Gebe es vllt einen PC Laden in deiner Nähe? Evtl macht der den Zusammenbau auch.

Windows aufspielen geht auch selber.

Zumal du dir bewusst sein solltest das ein Kühler nicht so einfach zu montieren ist nachträglich.

Ausserdem ist es nicht gesagt das dir MF auch alles ordentlich montiert, bzw während des Transports sich etwas lösen könnte.


----------



## CookieTrust (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Im Forum ist doch auch eine Liste mit Leuten, welche bereit sind beim Zusammenbau zu helfen.
Hab gerade keinen Link zur Hand aber ich weiß, dass es eine gibt.


----------



## markus1612 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*



CookieTrust schrieb:


> Im Forum ist doch auch eine Liste mit Leuten, welche bereit sind beim Zusammenbau zu helfen.
> Hab gerade keinen Link zur Hand aber ich weiß, dass es eine gibt.



Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen


----------



## Atomixxx (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Das weiß er schon hab ich schon 3 mal drauf hingewiesen und Link auch gepostet ..... 

Der nächste ist 100 km weg von ihm das wirklich zuweit . 

Mein Vorschlag in Hof gibt es ja ein paar Pc  Geschäfte, druck deine Konfig aus sag du möchtest genau diese Teile gerne haben und Zusammengebaut und schau ob es sich sooo arg viel nimmt im Gegensatz zu Mindfactory oder Alternate


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Ich konnte bei Mindfactory kein Case von Nanoxia mit der Bezeichnung "Deep Silence" finden.
Das mit dem in Geschäfte gehen ist ne gute Idee.
So könnte ich es auch machen.
Ich werde mir mal überlegen wie ich das alles am Ende machen werde.
Danke für eure hilfreichen Tipps.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Gripschi (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

i7 6700 non OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich hab mal die Konfi als non OC angelegt.

Das wäre auch eine Idee. Zumal es dann auch Budget mäßig ohne Abstriche klappt.

Edit: Da hab ich nen Fehler gemacht beim Erstellen. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die Zusammenstellung, allerdings kann ich diese leider nicht einsehen.
Nach dem Anklicken des Links wird mir angezeigt, dass ich mich anmelden solle.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## markus1612 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Ich konnte bei Mindfactory kein Case von Nanoxia mit der Bezeichnung "Deep Silence" finden.
> Das mit dem in Geschäfte gehen ist ne gute Idee.
> So könnte ich es auch machen.
> Ich werde mir mal überlegen wie ich das alles am Ende machen werde.
> ...



62407 - Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 gedämmt Midi Tower


----------



## Shadyyy (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Mal eine Frage. Warum wird hier immer die 1070 empfohlen?(4k gaming ist damit auch nicht wirklich drin) Ist ne geile Karte keine Frage hab ich auch  aber da der fredersteller wohl kein Geld mehr übrig hat für eine vernünftige Tastatur mauskombi, womit man täglich seinen 1500 euro pc bedient, wird wohl auch kein Geld sein für einen wqhd monitor / 144hz fhd. Eine Grafikkarte tauscht man sowieso öfter deshalb würde ich jetzt einen vernünftigen  (!!) Unterbau kaufen und Sachen wie eine gpu oder eine (2.) SSD/HDD kann man immer noch nach- bzw. Aufrüsten. Bei diesen Anforderungen: fhd in 60hz reicht auch eine 1060 womit das Geld übrig wär für vernünftige andere Komponenten wo nicht auf biegen und brechen das 1500 Euro Limit eingehalten werden muss. Wenn man schon 200 Euro "rausschmeisen" will weil man laut eigener Aussage zu "faul" ist zum zusammenbauen und direkt zocken will. Achja  ich wette die Bestellung von mindfactory kommt mindestens einen Tag eher bei einzelnen teilen als zusammengebaut und in einem Tag(von morgens bis abends zeit) schafft es wirklich jeder einen pc zu bauen.


----------



## Gripschi (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Ich hab in die neue Konfi eine 480 als Wahl mit rein genommen.

Im Nachhinein, mit einer 480 wäre auch eine K Variante i m Budget wieder.

i7 6700 non OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Ich habe in die Konfig ein paar Teile reingenommen, die von Gripschi vorgeschlagen wurden.
Link zum Warenkorb packe ich am Ende rein.
Die GTX 1070 hätte ich gerne drin, um später wenn auch mit Abstrichen in höheren Auflösungen spielen zu können und dass ich das mit dem Zusammenbau ungern selbst machen würde, habe ich ja bereits erwähnt. 

Aktuelle Konfig:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
1.560,63€ inkl. Zusammenbau

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Gouvi (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Finde auf lange Sicht den 6700k ja doch deutlich besser. Da ist mehr Luft nach oben. Und auch Spiele die nur mit hohem Takt skalieren profitieren mehr. Die paar Euro sind meiner Meinung falsch gespaart.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Ohh, okay.

Hab dann jetzt doch nen K reingepackt.

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

1602,53€ inkl. Zusammenbau

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Trash123 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Ich würde im Falle deines WK die HDD weglassen, oder eine kleinere nehmen. Die kann man ja auch später nachrüsten und dafür einen besseren CPU Kühler einplanen. Der von dir ausgewählte ist glaube ich nicht so gut geeignet für den 6700k.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Das klingt nach ner guten Idee.
Welcher Kühler wäre den gut geeignet für den 6700k?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## evilgrin68 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Welcher Kühler wäre den gut geeignet für den 6700k?


Immer dieser Mobile Warenkorb... Unübersichtlich und Lästig...

Wenn du auch mal Übertakten willst, sollte da ein bisschen mehr Volumen her.
Scythe Fuma Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Danke für die Vorschläge.
Hab den Brocken 2 mit in die Konfig genommen.

Ja, dass der mobile Warenkorb nervig ist, weiß ich auch, allerdings funktioniert mein Laptop nicht mehr und deshalb muss ich euch und mir leider die mobile Variante zumuten.
Tut mir leid. 
Ich werde dann wahrscheinlich Ende nächste Woche bei nem Kumpel über seinen Rechner bestellen.

Aktueller Warenkorb:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

1624,94€ inkl. Zusammenbau

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Kannst du so nehmen.


----------



## Atomixxx (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Was ich jetzt immer noch nicht richtig verstanden hab warum du 100 € für den Zusammenbau ausgibst 

Dir wurde jetzt schon einige male erzählt das Mindfactory oder Alternate den Cpu Kühler und die Grafikkarte wahrscheinlich nicht verbauen wird aufgrund des Transport . 

Also warum 100 € ausgeben für ein Pc der dann doch nur halb zusammenbaut ist....


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Stimmt, da habt ihr eigentlich recht.
Gibt es denn irgendwelche Seiten, die den PC komplett zusammenbauen, wenn man den Zusammenbau dazubucht? Z.b. Hardwareversand o.ä.?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Atomixxx (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Ich würde dir vorschlage schick eine email mit deiner Konfig an den Händler deines Vertrauens und stell dort diese frage . 

Andrerseits bedenke das ist ein echt Fetter CPU Kühler der beim Transport brechen könnte deshalb wollen die Händler dieses Risiko wahrscheinlich nicht . 

Fazit : 

Option 1 : Erstmal email an Händler und fragen ...

Option 2:  Was kostet genau diese Konfig beim Örtlichen Pc Geschäft  ?


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Ach ja, das wurde mir ja auch schon mal vorgeschlagen.
Klingt auch nach ner Möglichkeit. 
Ich werde nächste Woche, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin mal bei den örtlichen Geschäften nachfragen.
Danke!

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Raising (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Mal in die Liste Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen geschaut? Vllt baut dir auch jemand den Rechner zusammen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

Bin die Liste schonmal durchgegangen. 
Glaube, dass keiner in meiner Nähe ist.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## markus1612 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1500€ gesucht*

EDIT: Falsche Seite.


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

So schwer ist das mit dem Zusammenbauen aber nicht.
Du kriegst das bestimmt hin.


----------



## Shadyyy (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Eben. Hab anfangs auch gedacht das ist kompliziert aber guck dir mal 2 Videos an. Hab auch gedacht bei der Strom Verkabelung kann was kaputt gehen wenn man da was falsch ansteckt aber es passt echt nur das dahin wo es soll. Kühler musst du wahrscheinlich so oder so montieren dann mach direkt alles selber und du weißt wie es geht wenn du mal was tauschen musst.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Hm.. ich weiß nicht. 
Ich werde mir die Tage mal ein paar Tutorials dazu angucken.
Ich hab halt eben Angst, dass was nicht funktioniert oder dass ich was kaputt mache.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## markus1612 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Wenn man nicht mit Gewalt an die Sache rangeht, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass was kaputt geht, recht gering.
Außerdem sind die Teile nicht soooo empfindlich.
Ansonsten ist das Ganze wie Lego in groß.


----------



## Shadyyy (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Wie gesagt guck dir mal tutorials an. Du hast vielleicht 12 kabel je nachdem wieviele lüfter etc die du verbinden musst wobei das schwerste noch die gehäuseeigenen Anschlüsse  (led,power knopf etc.) Sind 😂 und es macht Spaß 👍

Der Rest wär ja auch beim zusammen gebauten noch zu montieren. Und ein Mainboard bekommt wohl jeder der einen Schraubenzieher bedienen kann eins gehäuse geschraubt


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Ja, das werde ich tun! 
Ich hab MindFactory mal ne Mail samt meinem Warenkorb geschrieben und nachgefragt, was die alles in diesen Service einschließen und ob die den Kühler verbauen oder nicht.
Mal schauen, was als Antwort kommt.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

So.. die Antwort vom Mindfactory-Team ist eingetroffen:

"
vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Wir können Ihnen die Kompatibilität der Komponenten bestätigen.

Bei der Montage werden alle bestellten Komponenten verbaut. Auch ein Mitbestellter CPU Kühler ist kein Problem, da wir das System vor dem Transport von Innen entsprechend sichern. Wenn es zu Problemen oder Inkompatibilität kommen sollte, würden wir Sie selbstverständlich informieren.

Nach der Montage wird das BIOS des Mainboards geupdaten und alles nötige eingestellt. Danach wird das Betriebssystem und die Treiber installiert und diese auf den neusten Stand gebracht. Anschließend folgen die Stress-Tests. Bei mitbestellten Windows wir dieses installiert gelassen, ansonsten wird es von der Festplatte gelöscht.

Wenn das System bei Ihnen ankommt müssen Sie dies nur noch so einrichten, wie Sie es gerne haben möchten.

Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

Wir wünschen Ihnen und Ihren Angehörigen einen gesunden Start ins neue Jahr.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Mindfactory Team"

Klingt doch gut, oder? 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Shadyyy (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Klingt gut nur das kannst du dir sparen  Windows installieren und alle Treiber haben bei mir eine Stunde gedauert das zusammenbauen 3h hab mir aber auch wirklich zeit gelassen und alles in den Anleitungen nochmal gecheckt. Guter Stundenlohn wenn du das selber baust  aber deine Entscheidung wenn du das rundum "sorglos" paket willst kannst du das auch so bestellen und musst nichts mehr zusammenbauen.

Es gilt nur immer: wenn du es zusammen baust machst du alles so wie du es willst da funkt dir keiner dazwischen. Lüfter etc. Wenn du dann mal was wechseln willst weißt du auch schon wie es geht. Deine Entscheidung


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Klingt doch gut, oder?



Hört sich i.O. an. Kannst du so nehmen, wenn du willst.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Gut, dann werde ich den Service im Warenkorb lassen.
Mir wurde heute früh angezeigt, dass die 480GB SSD von SanDisk ausverkauft ist, also habe ich die 240GB Version der gleichen Marke und einen Xbox One Controller für den PC dazugepackt, da ich gerne Rennspiele spiele. 

Hier ist der aktuelle Warenkorb:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Aktuell: 1.670,66€ inkl. Zusammenbau

Ich werde in 1-2 Wochen den Warenkorb  (wahrscheinlich zusammen mit euch) nochmal durchgehen falls nötig, bevor ich den PC dann bestelle.

Ich bedanke mich an dieser Stelle für eure Mühen und all die Beratung und Hilfe und hoffe, dass nach dem besagten Zeitraum der Warenkorb noch so steht, wie er ist und ich ohne Probleme bestellen und den PC nutzen kann.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Atomixxx (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Kannst du alles so kaufen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem neuen PC


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Guten Morgen, liebe Community.
Ich hätte hier noch eine Frage an euch.

Ich habe zum Warenkorb noch Lautsprecher hinzugefügt.
Ich habe eigentlich keine Ansprüche daran, da ich eigentlich nur mein Headset benutze, dennoch wollte ich die Möglichkeit haben mal ohne das Headset was zu hören und wollte fragen, ob die Lautsprecher, die ich ausgewählt hab okay sind.
Wie gesagt, ich habe keine hohen Anforderungen. 

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

So siehts aktuell aus. 
1696,92€ inkl. Zusammenbau

(Hier wollte ich einen Link zu den Lautsprechern an sich einfügen, allerdings hat das nicht geklappt. Bitte über den Warenkorb darauf zugreifen.)



Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Shadyyy (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Hab bei den günstigeren Systemen nicht so die Erfahrung hatte früher auch was von logitech und dann ein teufel 2.1 welches ich jetzt aber auch wieder verkauft hab. Der Klang wird halt dem Preis entsprechend sein high end kann man da natürlich nicht erwarten. Es gibt noch welche von creative für 50 oder von bose für 70 ist natürlich mehr Geld die bose hab ich schonmal gehört waren nicht schlecht fand ich für den preis. Da gibt es für 70 aber bestimmt auch andere nicht nur von bose. Wenn du aber nicht mehr ausgeben willst werden die sicher reichen. Musik kannst du dann ja immer noch über dein headset hören da wird der Bass wahrscheinlich kräftiger sein etc.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Ich habe die z120 also kann man schon nehmen die drin hast einfach um Lautsprecher zu haben


----------



## Ari2154 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Gut, dann werde ich den Service im Warenkorb lassen.
> Mir wurde heute früh angezeigt, dass die 480GB SSD von SanDisk ausverkauft ist, also habe ich die 240GB Version der gleichen Marke und einen Xbox One Controller für den PC dazugepackt, da ich gerne Rennspiele spiele.
> 
> Hier ist der aktuelle Warenkorb:
> ...



Jo sieht doch ordentlich aus ^^ Auch an dich mein Angebot: Der Monitor ist super! Seine Werkseinstellung leider mal garnicht! Habe mittlerweile 2 davon bei mir am PC im Einsatz und gebe meine Einstellungen für eine vernünftige Farbwiedergabe gerne auf Nachfrage per PN raus. Wenn er also da ist meld dich wenn du willst


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 
Dann lasse ich die Lautsprecher drin.
Allerdings habe ich eine Frage an Ari2154. 
Ich habe doch an keiner Stelle die genaue Bezeichnung des Monitors erwähnt, den ich benutze. Oder etwa doch?
Deshalb wundere ich mich, was du meinst.

Tut mir leid, falls ich gerade geistig überhaupt nicht mitkomme und die ganze Antwort hier sinnlos ist. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Guten Abend, liebe Community
Eine Frage hätte ich noch.
Kann mir jemand ein günstiges LAN-Kabel von Mindfactory empfehlen?
Ich hab mich da ein wenig durchgeklickt, bin aber zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Shadyyy (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Gehst du auf Kabel/Adapter dann auf Netzwerkkabel und suchst dir eins in deiner gewünschten Länge raus. Cat 5 oder 6 kannst auch 7 nehmen ist egal. je höher die Zahl desto neuer der "Standart" vermutlich umso schneller. Da tut sich nicht viel bei den unterschiedlichen herstellern ist halt ein Kabel.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Okay, wird gemacht. 
Vielen dank!

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Guten Abend, liebe Community. 
Ich melde mich nochmal, da ich mittlerweile genauer weiß, wann bestellt wird und weil sich ein paar Dinge im Warenkorb ändern  (mussten).

Der PC wird am 24. oder am 25.01. bestellt, also in einer Woche.
Ich habe noch ein paar Dinge wie Lautsprecher, Webcam, etc. hinzugefügt, die ich noch brauche.
Ein paar Teile (u.a. Mainboard, Tastatur/Maus) musste ich austauschen, da diese in der Zwischenzeit vergriffen wurden.
Im folgenden werde ich einen Link zum aktuellen und hoffentlich finalen Warenkorb hinzufügen und würde gerne wissen, ob die Teile noch zusammenpassen und ob der Rest auch so passt oder ob ihr was ändern würdet.

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Aktuell: 1.697,11€ inkl. Zusammenbau

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

ohh.. sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## True Monkey (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*



> und würde gerne wissen, ob die Teile noch zusammenpassen



nööp 

Dein Board hat DDR 3 und deine rams sind DDR4 

das funzt nicht


----------



## Shadyyy (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Für ein patchkabel 3m 14 Euro zahlen ist schon stark. Hab glaub ich 15 Euro für 20m bezahlt. Beim ram reicht auch der 3000mhz ansonsten sieht das doch ganz gut aus. Aber ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen das du in einer Woche nochmal.fragen wirst. Bei Mindfactory ist das ganz schlimm da sind plötzlich Sachen ausverkauft wo vor 5min noch 3 Stück da waren Grade bei beliebten Sachen wie Grafikkarte und RAM. Also würd ich mir das jetzt alles raussuchen (wenns erst nächste Woche da sein soll kannst du auch andere Sachen nehmen die dann wieder verfügbar sind weil du ja sagtest du musstest Sachen ändern) dann bestellst du jetzt und hast hoffentlich alles nächste Woche da. Die schicken das ja erst los wenn alles zusammen ist wenn du das so willst.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Guten Tag und zuerst mal danke für eure Antworten.
Das mit dem Mainboard ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, danke fürs warnen.
Habs gegen folgendes getauscht:

ASRock Z170A-X1 Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel

Der Warenkorb sieht jetzt folgendermaßen aus:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
1.709,09€ inkl. Zusammenbau

Das mit den LAN-Kabeln habe ich so gewählt, weil mir gesagt wurde, dass Cat.7 das beste sei und auf Amazon die gleiche Länge vom Typ Cat.6 zum gleichen Preis zur Verfügung stand. Deshalb erschien mir der Preis als nicht allzu hoch, außerdem bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass das mit der Länge gut hinkommen wird und ich durch längere Kabel nicht noch mehr Kabelsalat haben möchte.

Hoffentlich tut sich in einer Woche nicht allzu viel, aber ich denke ich werde einen Tag vorher oder an dem Tag, an dem bestellt werden soll bei euch nochmal nachfragen.
Falls noch weitere Vorschläge bestehen oder ich etwas übersehen hab, könnt ihr mir das sehr gerne mitteilen. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Shadyyy (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Das ist korrekt das cat7 das "schnellste" ist wobei der Steckertyp rj45 der auch an deinem kabel verwendet wird sowieso auf 500mhz limitiert. Cat 7 sind eigentlich 600mhz also totaler schwachsinn da der Stecker das Kabel bremst . Da reicht auch cat 6a. Wenn du kein Netzwerk über lan Zuhause nutzt reicht wahrscheinlich auch cat5 weil das schnellste dann deine Internet Leitung ist. Das erste was mir amazon ausspuckt kosten 3m 5 Euro ist dann sogar "cat7" aber ist ja dein Geld.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Hab jetzt zwei von diesen LAN-Kabeln mit reingepackt und die anderen raus.
Wenn das mit diesem Cat. 5-7 wirklich keinen Unterschied macht, dann wäre es doch sinnlos dafür mehr Geld auszugeben. Hab nun auch eine 5m Variante gewählt, da längere Kabel vielleicht doch mal nützlich sein könnten. 

(?0,98*/1m) 5.00m Good Connections Cat.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Shadyyy (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Naja cat6 macht schon Sinn wenn man es nutzen kann. Schickst du Sachen über lan zur z.b. netzwerkfestplatte. Da macht sich die schnellere Geschwindigkeit bezahlt. Aber wie auch bei den Festplatten bremst immer die langsamste Komponente. Nutzt du z.b. devolo bringt dir cat6 auch nix und cat5 reicht. Ich würd aber vielleicht ein kabel nehmen mit diesem gummiüberzug über dem haken. Der bricht gerne mal wenn man das Kabel unachtsam z.b. entknotet. Hast du amazon prime ? Dann bestell dir das Kabel von da ohne versandkosten für 5 Euro. Hat auch den gummischutz


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Amazon Prime habe ich selbst nicht, aber ein guter Freund von mir, also wäre das bestellen kein Problem, allerdings komme ich bevor der neue Rechner da ist auch ohne diese Kabel aus, also könnte ich ja alles gleich zusammen bestellen, wenn ich den PC bestelle, die Versandkosten bleiben ja mit und ohne Kabel gleich. 
Ich konnte allerdings auf Mindfactory bei den Eigenschaften nichts bezüglich eines Schutzes finden, könnte mir jemanden vielleicht so ein Kabel empfehlen?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Shadyyy (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Siehst du doch auf den Bildern. Ist nur ein kabel mach nicht so ein Drama  einfach eins mit so nem gummischutz auf dem Stecker cat6 5m 5 Euro gibt's doch 100 Stück nur mindfactory hat da bisschen wenig Auswahl das stimmt


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Ja, hast auch recht.  
Hab jetzt einfach zwei mal die hier genommen:

(?0,98*/1m) 5.00m InLine Cat. 6 Patchkabel S/FTP

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Guten Morgen, liebe Community
Eine Frage hätte ich noch und zwar, würdet ihr mir empfehlen statt der GTX 1070 die GTX 1080 zu nehmen?

z.B. die hier: 8GB KFA2 GeForce GTX 1080 EX OC Edition Aktiv

Die ist ja leistungsstärker, allerdings habe ich auch von ein paar Problemen gehört, die manche mit der Karte haben (z.B. zu hohe Temps), deshalb habe ich meine Bedenken.
Müsste ich dann das NT tauschen oder reichen die 400W dann immernoch oder müsste ich dann vielleicht ein anderes Teil austauschen?
Ich hätte gerne die 1080, da ich die Mehrleistung gegenüber gerne haben würde, spätestens, wenn ich mir nen 4k Bildschirm angeschafft habe oder Downsampling betreibe.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## markus1612 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Ich persönlich finde, dass die 1080 zu teuer für das gebotene Leistungsplus ggü der 1070 ist.
Man zahlt für 20% mehr Leistung 50% Aufpreis.
Meiner Ansicht nach lohnt es sich mehr, diese gesparten 250€ in die nächste Karte zu investieren.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Ich sags mal so. Ich bekomm den PC und wenn ich weniger dafür ausgebe habe ich von dem gesparten Betrag nichts, deswegen die Frage wegen der 1080.
Ist die KFA EX OC gut? Gibt's Alternativen mit besserem Kühler oder ist das bei der 1080 doch kein Problem?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Palit ubd Gainward würde ich sagen,  würde aber auch von einer 1080 die Finger lassen


----------



## markus1612 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Die Kühler, die bei der 1070 gut sind, sind bei der 1080 eigentlich auch gut, denn so viel mehr verbraucht die 1080 ja nicht.

Ich würde mir von den 200€ dann eher noch eine Sandisk Ultra II 960GB, die 1080 bringt zu wenig für den Aufpreis.


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Die 1080 könnte im Preis sinken, wenn AMD mit Vega was gerissen bekommt.
Ansonsten eher die 1070 kaufen. 
Schon nächstes Jahr kommen wieder neue Grafikkarten auf den Markt und diese Generation ist dann Alteisen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Die SSD werde ich wahrscheinlich eh nur fürs OS benutzen und der Rest kommt dann auf die HDD, deshalb denke ich, dass diese SSD auch reicht. 
Ich plane eben erst in mehreren Jahren wieder aufzurüsten und dachte da eben, dass ich mit der Mehrleistung der 1080 etwas länger auskommen könnte.
Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Ja nicht wirklich 20% werden auf Dauer nicht den Unterschied machen 😊


----------



## TohruLP (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Die SSD werde ich wahrscheinlich eh nur fürs OS benutzen und der Rest kommt dann auf die HDD, deshalb denke ich, dass diese SSD auch reicht.



viele Games haben von der SSD wesentlich kürzere Ladezeiten als von HDD. das würde ich mir persönlich nicht mehr antun wollen. und dann sind die 240GB ganz schnell voll.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Dann werde ich wohl die GTX 1070 wieder in den Warenkorb packen und ne größere SSD

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Guten Abend, liebe Community

Hab nun die 1070 von KFA wieder drin, den 7700K, weil der auch noch im Budget war und ich den leicht höheren Standardtakt haben wollte, ne 960GB SSD von SanDisk, ein DVD-Laufwerk, weil ich das die ganze Zeit vergessen hatte und nochn Mauspad.

Aktueller Warenkorb:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

1.929,62€ inkl. Zusammenbau

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Shadyyy (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Warum hast du eigentlich die gpu genommen ? Klar ist die billigste aber nimm lieber eine palit/gainward. Ganz ehrlich du gibst 1900 Euro aus da würd ich dann auch wollen das alles schön leise und gut gekühlt ist. Und das sind die Karten von palit/gainward definitiv


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Und 3200er RAM hätte auch nicht geschadet.


----------



## Shadyyy (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Ist doch drin oder ?


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

3200er RAM ist doch drin.
Welche 1070 wäre dann die beste und warum?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## GEChun (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Ist DDR4 3000 CL 15 nicht schneller als 3200 CL 16?


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Hab jetzt ne 1070 von Palit drin.

Aktueller Warenkorb:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
1.976,66€ inkl. Zusammenbau

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## evilgrin68 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*



GEChun schrieb:


> Ist DDR4 3000 CL 15 nicht schneller als 3200 CL 16?


Wenn DU den Unterschied merkst, bist du der König 



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> ... inkl. Zusammenbau


Zusammenbau durch MF... sehe ich nicht im Korb. Denn eine KabyLake auf Z170... Da sollte schon MF das BIOS upgraden.


----------



## Shadyyy (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Nimm die normale jetstream da sparst du nochmal Geld. Takten sowieso alle gleich. Das Geld würde ich nicht ausgeben die Hardware ist exakt gleich.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Nimm ein Z270 Board. Bei Z170 kannst du das Pech haben, dass das Brett den Prozessor nicht erkennt und dann stehst du blöd da.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

So..
Das wäre nun der aktuelle Stand:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

1.971,85€ inkl. Zusammenbau (kann sein, dass ich den Zusammenbau beim letzten Warenkorb vergessen hatte)

Hab das billigste Z270 Board genommen, da ich bei den ersten Vorschlägen keine großen Unterschiede feststellen konnte, bitte korrigiert mich, falls ich was übersehen habe.
Die GTX 1070 habe ich nun ebenfalls wie vorgeschlagen gegen eine günstigere Variante von Palit getauscht. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Schau nach der Ausstattung, die das board haben soll. Danach guckst du.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Ich hab zuerst nach Nvidia-SLI geschaut, dass ich in Zukunft vielleicht ne zweite 1070 nachrüsten kann, aber dann dachte ich mir, dass dann das Netzteil und vielleicht auch andere Teile auch ausgetauscht werden müssen. Deshalb hab ich mir den Gedanken aus dem Kopf geschlagen und ein "Standardboard" genommen. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Sli macht man entweder sofort oder man lässt es, bis dahin gibt es Single-GPU Karten die schneller sind.


----------



## GEChun (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Wenn DU den Unterschied merkst, bist du der König
> 
> 
> Zusammenbau durch MF... sehe ich nicht im Korb. Denn eine KabyLake auf Z170... Da sollte schon MF das BIOS upgraden.



Ich dachte da ehr an einen preislichen Unterschied.. 
Aber die Antwort war gut!!


----------



## Ichundniko  (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

windows kriegste auch für nen 20er


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Ich habe bereits mehrmals beantwortet, warum ich mich für diese Variante von Win10 entschieden habe.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Guten Tag, liebe Community. 
Ich melde mich nochmal, da etwas dazwischen kam und der PC deshalb erst diesen Freitag bestellt wird. Ich habe die Möglichkeit genutzt und in der Zwischenzeit die Zusammenstellung etwas überarbeitet.
Ich habe einen i7-Sechskerner, eine GTX 1080 und ein 500 Watt NT hinzugefügt (anstatt 400 Watt in älteren Konfigs).
Ansonsten müsste alles den älteren Zusammenstellungen identisch sein.
Den Sechskerner hätte ich gerne, da manche spielen diesen (neben einer GTX 1080) bereits als Voraussetzung angeben (siehe Fallout 4 mit HD-Texturen) und die 1080 habe ich wieder hinzugefügt, da ich weiß, dass die Mehrleistung dem Aufpreis nicht gerecht werden, ich im Zweifelsfall allerdings diese 20% Mehrleistung gerne hätte.
Hat die 1080 irgendwelche Probleme? Temps, Taktraten, etc.?
Preislich müsste das alles auch noch klappen.
Was haltet ihr von der "neuen" Zusammenstellung?

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
Preis: 2.273,92€ inkl. Zusammenbau

(Zusammenbau scheint im verlinkten Warenkorb zu fehlen, ansonsten müsste alles drin sein.)

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## True Monkey (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Sind das 4x4 GB ram oder 2x8 gb ?

Denn für Quadchannel bei x99 brauchst du 4 Riegel


----------



## ktj76 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*


Wenn Du nicht diesen Freitag bestellen würdest. Könntest bald auch noch AMD Ryzen mit in betracht ziehen. Aber dann würde der PC mit der Zeit bald 3000€ oder mehr kosten. Denn von den Anfänglichen 1500€ biste ja auch schon gut entfernt.
Glaub im März soll auch noch die 1080ti kommen


----------



## markus1612 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Ich frag mich, was du jetzt auf einmal mit einem Sechskerner willst.
Der 7700K ist in den meisten Games schneller als der 5820K.
Daher würde ich den 7700K nehmen.

Die 20% bringen dir aber im Ernstfall so ziemlich gar nix, deshalb ist die 1080 mE auch keine Empfehlung.


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Den HD Texturen Pack gibt es noch gar nicht für das Spiel.
Und HD Texturen -- was für eine schwachsinnige Bezeichnung -- braucht vor allem Grafikleistung.
Die CPU ist da Banane.


----------



## Shadyyy (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Naja ich weiß nicht, das haben wollen Virus ist schon schlimm  aber wie schon gesagt wurde der i7 7700 oder 6700 ist eigentlich im Moment Preis Leistungsmäßig und zukünftig gesehen das Optimum was du nehmen kannst. Bei 6 kernern würde ich dann noch auf amd warten ob die was bringen. 

Dazu die 1080 von kfa weil es die billigste war ich weiß ja nicht. Dann lieber eine von palit oder so. Ich weiß ja nicht ob du die restlichen Komponenten direkt brauchst aber dann schmeiß z.b. die Webcam raus und nimm eine ordentliche Grafikkarte die vernünftig kühlt. 

Ganz davon abgesehen das die 1080 rausgeschmissenes Geld ist zumal du in Full hd zockst. Bis du dann auf 4k umsteigst kannst du dir nochmal ne neue Karte holen. Aber musst du natürlich wissen anfangs warst du bei 1500 mittlerweile fast bei 2500.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Hab mich nun doch eher für den 7700K entschieden, da der laut Benchmarks trotz weniger Kerne schneller als der 5820K sein soll.
Außerdem habe ich noch eine 1080 von Palit in die Konfig gepackt. 

Aktueller Warenkorb:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
Preis: 2.263,05€ inkl. Zusammenbau

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser

Edit: Ich habe die SSD, welche vorher im Warenkorb war gegen folgende getauscht, weil die von SanDisk erst am Ende des Monats wieder verfügbar sein soll. Sollte sich das mit dem Bestellen bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt ziehen, könnte ich die von SanDisk wieder in die Konfig aufnehmen, falls es nötig sein sollte.

1000GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5'' (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s


----------



## markus1612 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Wieso genau willst du dir jetzt eigentlich Windows für 100€ kaufen?


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Ich verweise an dieser Stelle an eine Ausführung meiner Gründe für den Kauf von Windows 10 auf CD meinerseits vom 04.01.2017

"Windows 10 würde ich lieber so auf CD kaufen, da ich schon öfters Probleme mit dem Download per Key hatte und es auch bei anderen mitbekommen hab, dass das ganz gerne mal nicht klappt."

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Also ich hatte noch nie Probleme.  😊


----------



## Trash123 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Dito. Habe alle meine Win-Key's in der Bucht gekauft und noch nie Probleme damit gehabt!


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Dann kauf dir Windows im Laden, kein Problem, wenn du dich damit sicherer fühlst.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1600€ gesucht*

Hallo nochmal.

Kurze Info: Am Sonntag wird dann nun wohl wirklich und endgültig bestellt und ich wollte euch bezüglich der Konfig nochmal fragen, ob das alles so passt:

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
2.904,76€ inkl. Zusammenbau

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Wozu brauchst du 2x Lan Kabel?


----------



## Gouvi (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Prinzipiell ok so. Auch wenn ich mich frage wieso an einem 600 Euro Monitor mit 2000 Euro PC mit ner 38 Euro Maus/Tastatur Kombi und mit 25 Euro boxen spielst  Alle 3 Sachen taugen nicht sonderlich viel und sind der Schnittpunkt zwischen dir und deinem PC bzw. recht entscheidend fürs Spielerlebnis/Musikerlebnis was auch immer.....   Wenn du jetzt nen Budget PC hättest und eh sparen musst...... Aber bei der GPU und der Gesamtinvestition ist das irgendwie nicht so passend. Nur als Anmerkung


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



Gouvi schrieb:


> mit ner 38 Euro Maus/Tastatur Kombi und mit 25 Euro boxen spielst



Weil er kein 3900€ Budget hat, um sich eine 200€ Taste und eine 100€ Maus und ein 700€ Soundsystem kaufen zu können.


----------



## Kassierer (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



Gouvi schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ok so. Auch wenn ich mich frage wieso an einem 600 Euro Monitor mit 2000 Euro PC mit ner 38 Euro Maus/Tastatur Kombi und mit 25 Euro boxen spielst  Alle 3 Sachen taugen nicht sonderlich viel und sind der Schnittpunkt zwischen dir und deinem PC bzw. recht entscheidend fürs Spielerlebnis/Musikerlebnis was auch immer.....   Wenn du jetzt nen Budget PC hättest und eh sparen musst...... Aber bei der GPU und der Gesamtinvestition ist das irgendwie nicht so passend. Nur als Anmerkung



Würdest du eine Tastatur für 200 Euro, eine Maus für 80 Euro und ein Highend Soundsystem kaufen und stattdessen im PC ein I5 und eine 1060 einbauen oder was?  Also ich würde den guten PC als Anfang nehmen, er kann ja später noch eine gute Tastatur usw. dazu kaufen, wenn er will


----------



## Duvar (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Also eine Option wäre sich eine GTX 1070 zu holen, die super geeignet ist für 1440P (nutze meine @ 2160P^^) und die gesparten rund 230€ anderweitig zu investieren, zB in Sound etc.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 
Ich habe billige Boxen und ne günstige Tastatur/Maus Kombi genommen, da ich an diese Komponenten eigentlich keine Anforderungen stelle, hauptsache sie sind da und sie funktionieren halt.
Ich hab zwei LAN-Kabel in der Konfig, da ich eins für den PC und eins für meinen Laptop brauche (der mit dem neuen OS hoffentlich wieder normal funktioniert.), mein zurzeit einziges LAN-Kabel hängt zurzeit an meiner PS4.
Ich hoffe, dass dieser PC dann 1440p mit 144Hz packt.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Eine Frage habe ich noch und zwar, bringt mir der 144Hz Monitor auch was, wenn ich nicht immer mit 144 FPS spiele?
Nehmen wir mal an ich entscheide mich dafür mehr Grafikeinstellungen aufzudrehen und dafür ein 60FPS Cap einzustellen, bspw. per MSI Afterburner.
Hab ich dann durch die 144Hz trotzdem Vorteile gegenüber einem Monitor mit 60Hz? Oder vielleicht sogar Nachteile?

Ich war mir nämlich unsicher, ob ich meinen 1080p Monitor mit 60Hz weiter nutzen soll, da ich mir unsicher war, ob der PC bei Ultra Settings 1440p mit 144 FPS packt und ob der Monitor dann nicht eher sinnlos für mich wäre.
Bin ziemlich unsicher, ob ich den Monitor nun nehmen soll oder nicht. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Kassierer (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich noch und zwar, bringt mir der 144Hz Monitor auch was, wenn ich nicht immer mit 144 FPS spiele?
> Nehmen wir mal an ich entscheide mich dafür mehr Grafikeinstellungen aufzudrehen und dafür ein 60FPS Cap einzustellen, bspw. per MSI Afterburner.
> Hab ich dann durch die 144Hz trotzdem Vorteile gegenüber einem Monitor mit 60Hz? Oder vielleicht sogar Nachteile?
> 
> ...



Wenn der Monitor G-Sync an Bord hat( worauf man achten sollte) hat man mit dem Monitor schon deutliche Vorteile bei 60FPS.(Fühlt sich dann auch alles längst nicht mehr so an wie 60FPS)


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Laut Beschreibung hat der Monitor G-Sync.
Ist der hier:
27" (68,58cm) Dell S2716DG schwarz 2560x1440

Weiß nicht, ob ich 144Hz 1440p oder 60Hz 4k nehmen soll..

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Oder ich nehme anstatt der 1TB SSD diese hier:
480GB SanDisk Plus 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s

(Auf die SSD kommt dann wahrscheinlich nur das OS und Spiele, etc. auf die HDD)

Und den Asus ROG Swift PG27AQ  (4k, G-Sync, IPS-Panel) und wäre somit insgesamt  noch unter 3.000€, dann müsste das preislich auch noch gehen.

Link zum Monitor:
27" (68,58cm) Asus ROG Swift PG27AQ schwarz

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## TohruLP (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Auf die SSD kommt wahrscheinlich eh nur das OS und Spiele, etc. auf die HDD



Ich verstehe die Formulierung nicht ganz. Sollen die Spiele auf die SSD oder HDD?


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Falls ich die kleinere SSD und den teureren 4k Monitor nehmen sollte, werden die meisten Spiele auf der HDD landen, da die SSD dann zu klein wäre um viele Spiele auf ihr zu speichern.

Falls ich den 1440p, 144Hz Monitor und die 1TB SSD nehmen werde, werden vorerst die meisten Spiele auf der SSD landen, weil der Platz dann eher reichen würde.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Kassierer (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

An deiner Stelle würde ich den 1440p Monitor kaufen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Hab da nochmal drüber nachgedacht und rumgefragt, ob 144Hz wirklich so toll sein soll und ich denke auch, dass es der Dell 1440p Monitor sein wird.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Wenn du 1440p nimmst und eine GTX 1080 würde ich 144hz nehmen. Damit müßte die locker klar kommen.

ASUS MG279Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Damit hast du 144Hz und IPS Panel. Sollte eigentlich bei deinem Budget locker drin sein. 

*Edit*: Mist. Der hat Freesync. Hier noch einer mit G-Sync ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Aber ist wohl zu teuer.

Dann nimm einen ohne IPS aber mit 144hz. Du zockst ja viel...da rbingt das bestimmt was.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Jup, mit gsync und 144 Hert bist du bestens bedient,  4K auf 27 Zoll müssen nicht sein WQHH reicht dicke,  und du profitierst dann davon wenn die Karte mehr als 60 FPS schafft, das du die FPS auch nutzen kannst, ein Hertz gleich ein FPS sprich bei60 Hertz würdest du von 90 FPS nicht profitieren, zu Mal GSYNC und Freesync echt top sind, werde mir auch einen 144 Hert Monitor anschaffen mit Freesync kann dann zwar nur bis 90FPS profitieren da Freesync nur 90 Hertz unterstützt,  aber das reicht mir.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Meine Bedenken bezüglich Grafikeinstellungen/Mods, etc. und konstante 144 FPS habe ich ja bereits geäußert. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich dann nicht allzu viel runterschrauben muss, bzw. (Grafik)Mods nutzen kann, ohne am Ende auf 60FPS zu kommen und durch die 144Hz keinen Vorteil mehr zu haben.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## pain474 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Du hast auch wenn du nicht 144 FPS erreicht bei 144 Hz einen (für mich zumindest) deutlichen Vorteil...


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Meine Bedenken bezüglich Grafikeinstellungen/Mods, etc. und konstante 144 FPS habe ich ja bereits geäußert.
> Ich hoffe, dass ich dann nicht allzu viel runterschrauben muss, bzw. (Grafik)Mods nutzen kann, ohne am Ende auf 60FPS zu kommen und durch die 144Hz keinen Vorteil mehr zu haben.
> 
> Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


Die 144 FPS musst du nicht zwingend erreichen,  ab 60 profitierst du von den 144 Hertz und der nochmal geringeren Refreshrate


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Dann wirds wohl der mit 144Hz sein. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Gute Wahl, mit GSYNC bist du bestens ausgestattet.


----------



## Shadyyy (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Krass  am Anfang waren wir bei 1500 jetzt bei 3000 Euro. Für einen Spiele pc der bei den neuesten spielen in 2 Jahren veraltet ist. Reiche Eltern muss man haben 😣😣😣 Nein Spaß kann man so nehmen wenn man das Geld ausgeben will/bekommt. Bei manchen Sachen setzt jeder seine Prioritäten anders bezüglich Peripherie etc


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Meine Eltern sind alles andere als reich und der PC wird in Raten abbezahlt und den bekomme ich auch nur, weil mein Notebook langsam aber sicher endgültig den Geist aufgibt. 
Dennoch bin ich selbst überrascht, dass ich mit dem Preis doch so hoch gehen durfte.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Shadyyy (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

War ja auch nur so gesagt bezogen auf die enorme Steigerung 😉 ist ja auch von der Leistung her vollkommen okay hab prinzipiell das gleiche System und den Asus 1440p 165hz Monitor. Nur 1000 Euro günstiger. wenn man halt keine 4tb speicher und so ein Schnick Schnack braucht kommt man günstiger bei weg.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Was genau ist denn bei dir anders, dass du am Ende 1.000€ unter dem Preis meiner Konfig warst?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Shadyyy (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Naja 200 Euro bei der ssd wenn man eine mit 500 nimmt die 4tb HDD weg. Selbst gebaut 100 Euro Windows 10 Key von ebay 90 Euro gespart. Für den Monitor hab ich im Angebot 500 bezahlt. Dann lässt du die Boxen/maus/Tastatur und Webcam weg und bist bei 2000. Selbst mit den Sachen bist du bei 2100. Dann so Kleinigkeiten wie 3000mhz ram die man nur im Benchmark merkt. Aber ist ja Geschmackssache wenn du das Geld ausgeben willst warum nicht ist ja nicht verkehrt was du dir rausgesucht hast. Hab bei mir nur 2k als Grenze gesetzt für einen Rechner den ich sowieso in 2 Jahren wieder aufrüsten muss in Sachen Grafik wenn ich bei 1440p mit dem Monitor über 150fps bleiben will.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Aah, okay.

Ne Frage zum RAM bezüglich der Geschwindigkeit. 
Könnte ich genauso gut dieses RAM-Kit nehmen, anstatt das in der Konfig ohne einen Unterschied zu merken?

16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-2400 DIMM

Merkt man einen Unterschied zw. 3200 und 2400 MHz?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser

Edit: Auf YouTube habe ich mir gerade eben einen Vergleich zwischen 16GB DDR4 mit 2400 und 3200 MHz in mehreren Spielen angesehen und für mich sah es so aus, als würde es in manchen Spielen schon einen Unterschied machen.


----------



## RtZk (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Meine Eltern sind alles andere als reich und der PC wird in Raten abbezahlt und den bekomme ich auch nur, weil mein Notebook langsam aber sicher endgültig den Geist aufgibt.
> Dennoch bin ich selbst überrascht, dass ich mit dem Preis doch so hoch gehen durfte.
> 
> Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser



Raten zahlen bei einem PC? Ich hab des schon mal in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, dass ist keine gute Idee, einen Kredit (nicht anderes ist das) nimmt man nur für große Investitionen, wie ein Haus auf, bei anderen Sachen, wird man so weiter machen und dann wird einem sehr schnell am Monatsende kaum noch was übrig bleiben.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Der Unterschied schlägt sich in min. FPS wieder mit 3000 sind die etwas höher und stabiler.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich denke, dass meine Eltern ihre Finanzen sehr gut unter Kontrolle haben.
Nur, weil man sich einen PC nicht auf einen Schlag leisten kann heißt das nicht, dass man  am Ende keinen Überblick mehr über die eigenen Ausgaben hat.

Ich selbst bin ein Gegner von Krediten, Ratenkäufen, etc. und werde diese "Dienste", wenn ich meine eigenen Finanzen führe auch nicht in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Trash123 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Es gibt auch Eltern die ihren Kindern was gutes tun wollen, auch wenn das mal das finanzielle Budget über schreitet.


----------



## Shadyyy (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Den Unterschied zwischen 2400 und 3200 merkst du ja. Aber ob du den von 3000 zu 3200 merkst ist fraglich. Vielleicht hast du 1 fps mehr wenn überhaupt für 20 Euro. 

Wollte jetzt hier keine grundsatzdiskussion über finanzielle Ausgaben deiner Eltern lostreten 🙈 wobei ich 3000 Euro schon eine stolze Summe finde für u18 das leisten sich 95% der technikbegeisterten Erwachsenen nicht.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich werde nicht weiterhin auf diese Diskussion eingehen und möchte als letzten Punkt noch erwähnen, dass jeder sich um die Ordnung in seinem eigenen Leben kümmern sollte. Wir sind hier in einem Hardware-Forum und nicht bei einer Finanzberatung.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser

Edit: Hab nun den 3200er RAM drin, bleibt wahrscheinlich auch so, nachdem mir verschiedene Benchmarks eindeutige Ergebnisse gegenüber 2400MHz geliefert haben.


----------



## Shadyyy (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Es ging doch auch gar nicht um 3200mhz im Vergleich zu 2400 sondern um 3200 zu 3000 immer noch.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ach, jetzt komm ich mit.
War von der anderen Diskussion abgelenkt.
Hatte nur im Kopf, dass ich die ganze Zeit 3200er drin hatte und mir im Vergleich 2400er angesehen hatte.
Wie auch immer.


----------



## RossiCX (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Welche Komponenten hast du denn jetzt ausgewählt, kannst du das mal auflisten?


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Das ist der aktuelle Warenkorb, kann aber sein, dass ich ein paar Sachen rausnehme (bspw. das HDMI-Kabel, da ich nicht weiß, ob meine 1.4 sind oder nicht und das brauch ich laut mehreren Seiten für 144Hz)

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Preis: 2.932,88€ inkl. Zusammenbau  (allerdings würde ich gerne unter 2.900€ kommen, falls möglich)

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Soweit ich weiß, brauchst du HDMI 2.0 dafür. Musst du mal genau schauen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Hm, komisch..

In diesem Thread wird gesagt, dass HDMI, egal welcher Art, kein 144Hz kann.

Thread: 144 Hz Monitor - Welches Kabel? << 99Damage.de - CS:GO

Stattdessen wird auf Dual Link irgendwas verwiesen. Kenne mich da nicht so aus.
Was brauche ich denn nun? Jede Website sagt was anderes..
Wäre blöd, wenn ich dann nen 144Hz Monitor hab und dessen Vorteil nicht ausnutzen kann.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Shadyyy (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Nimm doch einfach ein display Port Kabel


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Kauf dir Display Port. Damit bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich hab mir mal dieses Kabel hier angeschaut, wie gesagt kenne ich mich nicht damit aus, für mich sah es richtig aus, da es unter Display Port gelistet war, allerdings hat ein Rezensent angegeben, dass er mit diesem Kabel keine 144Hz erhalten habe.

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...chlusskabel-Displayport-Stecker-_1033002.html

Kann mir jemand ein geeignetes Kabel empfehlen?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Der Link geht bei mir nicht.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich hab hier mal den genauen Namen rauskopiert, hoffentlich klappt es damit. 

(3,95*/1m) 2.00m Good Connections Displayport 1.2

Bei mir lädt seit vorhin die Mindfactory Seite gerade nicht, deshalb kann ich das mit dem Link gerade nicht nochmal versuchen. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser

Edit: Wenn man die genannte Artikelbezeichnung auf Google sucht, findet man unter dem zweiten Suchergebnis das von mir angesprochene Kabel. (Das mit den elf Rezensionen)


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Geht immer noch nicht. Offenbar sind die Server bei Mind Factory gerade abgeraucht.


----------



## Shadyyy (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Solange es Displayport 1.2 ist kannst du das nehmen. Reicht für 4k@60hz oder 1440p@144hz  was so ziemlich die selbe Datenmenge ist. Kannst du Hier auch nochmal nachlesen How to Choose a DisplayPort Cable, and Not Get a Bad One! - DisplayPort


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Okay. Hab nun das von mir genannte Kabel in die Konfig rein und das HDMI-Kabel rausgenommen.

Aktueller Warenkorb:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

2.930,45€ inkl. Zusammenbau

Kann ich das so lassen? Kann man irgendwo was einsparen? Passen irgendwelche Teile nicht zusammen? Fehlt nochwas?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Kannst du so nehmen.


----------



## N1k0s (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Windows einfach einen Key auf Ebay kaufen. Gibts für 5-10€.


----------



## RyzA (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Oder wenn man mit Original Datenträger haben willnach Refurbished Windows gucken. Kriegt man dann auch günstiger.


----------



## GEChun (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Oder wenn man mit Original Datenträger haben willnach Refurbished Windows gucken. Kriegt man dann auch günstiger.



Jop, und dann nen Blu Ray Laufwerk und man ist immer noch günstiger als mit der Windows 10 Version von MF


Das Mainboard von AsRock ist im Augenblick auch Vergleichbar teurer.

Gibt z.B. aktuell Aktionen von MSI mit Cashback + For Honor. Das Z270 M3 wäre günstiger als das AsRock.
Dann gibt's für das ASRock Fatal1ty Z270 eine Cashback Aktion von MF. kostet 20€ weniger.
Wäre noch 8€ teurer dann aber eventuell bessere Ausstattung.
Gigabyte hat auch aktuell Cashback Aktionen am Start und gibt bei vielen Z Mainboards Steamgutscheine von 20-40€


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Hab nun folgendes Mainboard in die Konfig gepackt:
MSI Z270 TOMAHAWK Intel Z270 So.1151 Dual Channel

Aktueller Warenkorb:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
Preis: 2.955,56€ inkl. Zusammenbau

Ist das ein gutes Board? Passt der Rest?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Die Boards in dem Preisbereich unterscheiden sich nicht wirklich. Wenns dir gefällt, kannst du es nehmen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Guten Morgen, liebe Community.

Bestellt wird erst heute, da es nun doch kein Ratenkauf wird, sondern eine Barzahlung.

Ich habe die Konfig etwas abgeändert. Unter anderem sind nun 32GB DDR4 drin.
Ich habe mir mehrere Benchmarks angesehen und bemerkt, dass viele Spiele heutzutage viel mehr RAM nutzen, als z.B. noch  vor zwei Jahren und deshalb dachte ich, dass 32GB eine zukunftssichere Investition wären.
Anstatt der 1000GB Samsung SSD ist nun eine 960GB von SanDisk, anstatt einer 4TB HDD eine mit 3TB und anstatt des MSI Z270 Boards ist nun wieder das von AsRock drin (da sich, laut euch, die Boards in dieser Preisklasse eh nicht voneinander unterscheiden), usw.
Wie gesagt, heute soll bestellt werden, also würde es mich freuen, wenn jemand die Zusammenstellung nochmal durchgeht.

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

2.901,30€ inkl. Zusammenbau

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser

Edit: Als Tastatur/Maus Kombination hab ich nun folgendes Modell von CM Storm im Warenkorb, da meine vorherige Wahl nun nicht mehr verfügbar ist.

CM Storm Devastator II Deutsch USB schwarz


----------



## blautemple (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Du musst übrigens kein Kabel mit bestellen, das wird beim Monitor mitgeliefert 
Ansonsten sind die 32GB RAM natürlich totaler Blödsinn, kauf lieber 16GB RAM und steck das gesparte Geld dann in vernünftige Kopfhörer, z.B. die HyperX Cloud II schwarz/rot - Hardware, Notebooks oder die Kingston HyperX Cloud Core schwarz - Hardware,
Der Rest passt.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Das Display Port Kabel ist raus.
Andere Tastatur und Maus sind drin, RAM ist wieder bei 16GB.
Als Headset hab besitze ich bereits das Plantronics GameCom 7.1, das reicht mir.

Aktueller Warenkorb:
https://m.mindfactory.de/shopping_c...22137a208c069cc711ca95a563c3a6170eb116ec427ff

Meinungen?


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Also, ich würde das Display Port Kabel mit bestellen, da die Kabel, die beim Monitor bei liegen, alle viel zu kurz sind.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Das hier wars, oder? 

(€3,95*/1m) 2.00m Good Connections

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Sieht aus wie ein USB Kabel. 
Solange 1.2 dran steht, ist alles i.O.


----------



## blautemple (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein USB Kabel.
> Solange 1.2 dran steht, ist alles i.O.



Displayport halt, einen Schönheitspreis gewinnen die Kabel wohl nicht


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Folgende Konfig wurde bestellt. 

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und all die Ratschläge und dass ich zwanzig Seiten Thread mit mir durchgehalten habt. 
Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Du kannst Feedback geben, wenn du die Sachen hast.
Mich interessiert, wie gut das Mauspad ist. 
Meins ist schon leicht verschlissen und ich suche ein neues.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Wird gemacht, wenns dann da ist! 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Versengold (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ja das würde mich auch sehr interessieren vor allem wie sich deine GTX in Verbindung mit dem Dell macht. Kannst du mal verraten welche Spiele du beabsichtigst zu spielen? Fällt da auch BF1 drunter?


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Battlefield 1 wahrscheinlich nicht, da die BF-Teile, die ich besitze BF3 und älter sind und ich seitdem die Serie nicht aktiv verfolgt habe.
Mein eigenes Spieleportfolio ist nicht das aktuellste (das letzte Spiel, was ich auf dem PC gekauft habe war NFS im März 2016 und das bereue ich bis heute noch ).
Ich werde ältere Spiele, die ich bereits besitze (Crysis 3, Bf3, GTA IV/EFLC, The Witcher 2, uvm.) nachholen, da ich diese auf meinem Laptop nicht wirklich spielen konnte und mir dann etwas aktuellere Spiele  (wie z.B. Forza Horizon 3, Witcher 3, WWE 2K17, GTA V und alles, was mir gerade nicht einfällt ) zulegen.
Allerdings habe ich Zugang zum Steam-Account eines Kumpels, auf dem noch andere Spiele wie Mafia 3, Far Cry 4, AC Unity, uvm. drauf sind und werde dort auch vieles spielen.

Kurz gefasst: Die aktuellsten Spiele habe ich noch nicht , (das liegt daran, dass mein Laptop seit Jahren überhitzt und throttlet und auch so zu langsam für aktuelle Titel wäre) werde mir in naher Zukunft allerdings welche zulegen.
Falls spezielle Benchmarkwünsche da sind und ich die Möglichkeit habe diese zu testen, werde ich diesen Wünschen gerne nachgehen. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst Feedback geben, wenn du die Sachen hast.
> Mich interessiert, wie gut das Mauspad ist.
> Meins ist schon leicht verschlissen und ich suche ein neues.


Hol dir docj das steelseries qck, das ist top 😊


----------



## Shadyyy (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Das steelseries kann ich nur empfehlen hab ich selbst. Für den Preis Top ich weiß nicht was besser sein soll bei teureren. Gibt's in beliebiger Größe bis zum xl was anfänglich als fußmatte konzipiert war.

An den der gefragt hat wie der Monitor in Verbindung mit der Grafikkarte ist. Hab selber eine 1070 mit einem 1440p 165hz Monitor und kann sagen das es einfach nur geil ist. In bf4 bist du eigentlich konstant bei 165fps (msaa nur auf x2 Rest auf ultra) in bf1 werden die fps weniger sein aber ich denke mal immer noch über 100 bei der 1080 noch ein bisschen höher alles natürlich.


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Hol dir docj das steelseries qck, das ist top



Danke, werde ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Versengold (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Und?
Konntest du schon basteln und dir deinen Traum PC zusammenbauen?


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (23. Februar 2017)

Ach.. mein Glück hat mich wie so oft verlassen. 
Das Geld für den PC kommt wahrscheinlich erst Ende nächste Woche, dann wirds überwiesen, also dauert das auch ein paar Tage und bis der PC dann da ist dauerts höchstwahrscheinlich bis zur übernächsten Woche oder der danach, falls jetzt endlich alles läuft wie geplant, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich glaube am Sonntag vorletzte Woche bestellt habe, ist es glaube ich verständlich, dass ich ungeduldig werde.

Ich verstehe es, wenn ihr genervt seid. Ich bins auch, aber mir bleibt leider nichts anderes übrig, als abzuwarten.

Ich hätte allerdings eine Frage bezüglich Ryzen, da sich das wohl auch anbieten könnte, wenn man bedenkt, wie lange sich das mit dem Ankommen des bereits bestellten PCs wohl noch ziehen wird.

Sollte ich meine aktuelle Bestellung stornieren und eine Konfig mit Ryzen in Betracht ziehen? (Hätte da an der 1700x gedacht)

Ich werde euch in den nächsten zwei Kommentaren mal die Konfig, die ich bestellt habe (mit anderer Tastatur im Warenkorb, da die bestellte vergriffen ist, ist aber ziemlich identisch mit der ursprünglichen. Auch von Razer, auch mechanisch..)
Und eine Ryzen Konfig, wie ich sie mir vorstellen würde. (SSD ist kleiner um preislich auf den 2,9k zu bleiben. Rest müsste gleich sein.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser

Also.. hier wäre die bereits bestellte Konfig, die ich bedenke für Ryzen zu stornieren:
(mit anderer Tastatur im Warenkorb, da die bestellte vergriffen ist, ist aber ziemlich identisch mit der ursprünglichen. Auch von Razer, auch mechanisch..)

https://m.mindfactory.de/shopping_c...22169337cccdbb0c2dd901af4e257cb8b94989bbcbdaf

2.931,46€ (ca. 30€ mehr als ursprünglich bestellte Konfig, wahrscheinlich durch Preisschwankungen.)

Und hier wäre die von mir angedachte Ryzen Konfig, wie ich sie mir vorstellen würde. (SSD ist kleiner um preislich auf den 2,9k zu bleiben. Rest müsste gleich sein.)

https://m.mindfactory.de/shopping_c...221f5fa47448f43e3663c53199d0850cb35a88e58e55e

2.898,23€ inkl. Zusammenbau

Passt was nicht zusammen?
Sollte ich meine Bestellung so lassen oder stornieren und Ryzen bestellen?
Meinungen?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Kannst du erst mal känzeln, bevor die Tests zu Ryzen noch nicht draußen sind und die Boards noch nicht auf Herz und Nieren geprüft sind würde ich da nichts bestellen. Entweder fu nimmst die alte Konfi oder du wartest, kannst du dir aussuchen


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Wenn das so ist, dann wirds wohl bei der alten Konfig bleiben.
Der Preis erschien mir für acht Kerne, 16 Threads und den bisher gezeigten Benches (mir ist bewusst, dass alle von AMD waren^^) recht attraktiv, aber naja. Dann bleibts wohl beim 7700K

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ist er auch, aber das ist eine komplett neue Plattform,die zwar gut wird aber wir wissen nicht ob das ganze vielleicht Kinderkrankheiten mit sich bringen oder boards einiger Hersteller Probleme bereiten.  Wenn du unser Testkaninchen sein möchtest gerne ich würde mich sehr freuen, weil ich mir Ryzen auch holen will 😂 (kleiner Spass am Rande)


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich lehne dankend ab.


----------



## RossiCX (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Warte doch noch, bis es erste Tests gibt. Solange du die Kohle nicht hast, kannst du doch eh nicht bestellen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Bestellt wurde eben bereits die Konfig mit dem i7 7700K, am 13.02.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt war allerdings noch nicht klar, dass das Geld erst Ende nächste Woche da sein wird, deshalb wurde das Geld noch nicht überwiesen. 
Die Bestellung ist bereits raus.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## INU.ID (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich würde die Bestellung canceln und noch auf die Ryzen-Tests warten....

CPU-Skalierung in Spielen im Test: 6, 8 oder 10 CPU-Kerne schlagen 4 schnelle - ComputerBase


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Jetzt bin ich verunsichert, was ich denn nun tun soll.. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## pain474 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Board und CPU zurückschicken und ein bisschen Geduld haben. Das würde ich zumindest machen...


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Wohl eher stornieren die Bestellung ist nicht draußen


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich weiß nicht.. sollte ich Mindfactory gleich ne Mail schreiben, dass meine aktuelle Bestellung storniert werden soll und dann die Ryzen Konfig bestellen, wenn das Geld da ist?
Andererseits wissen wir noch nicht, was (in meinem Fall) der r7 1700x gegenüber dem i7 7700K in Spielen leisten wird und wenn die Benchmarks doch ne Enttäuschung werden und ich das gleiche i7 System nochmal bestellen muss komm ich mir auch blöd vor, außerdem würde ich jetzt ungerne noch länger warten. 
Ich weiß nicht, was ich tun soll..

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## RossiCX (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Warum denn jetzt so ungeduldig? Auf ein-zwei Wochen länger kommt es ja wohl auch nicht mehr an, zumal du das Geld sowieso nicht vorher hast, bei MF auf bestellen zu klicken ist ja wohl kein Akt.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Hab Mindfactory bezüglich der Stornierung mal angeschrieben. 

Müsste ich bei der aktuellen Ryzen-Konfig noch was ändern (z.B. den CPU-Kühler), dass alles miteinander kompatibel ist?

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

2.908,43€ inkl. Zusammenbau

Als AM4 CPU Kühler ist bei Mindfactory bisher nur ein Sechs Euro Kühler gelistet. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## RossiCX (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Eine Tastatur für >130,- € und dann mit Kailh-Switches? Ich weiß ja nicht... Hast du denn schon mal rote Switches ausprobiert? Dazu der ganze Kleinkram im Warenkorb, das macht es sehr unübersichtlich, ich würde mir für Rechner, Monitor und Peripherie jeweils eigene Budgets machen, dann lässt sich das viel besser vergleichen.

Bei der CPU muss man halt mal sehen, wie weit sich ein R7 1700 übertakten lässt und wie nah der dann dem R7 1700x auf den Pelz rücken kann. Hier gibt es eine gute Übersicht von CPU-Kühlern für AM4: CPU-Kuhler fur Ryzen: Umrust-Kits fur AMDs Sockel AM4 im Uberblick - ComputerBase


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich kenn mich mit Tastaturen allgemein nicht aus.
Ich hätte nur gerne eine mechanische und von der ausgewählten Gefiel die Beleuchtung ziemlich gut, um ehrlich zu sein.  
Was ist an diesen Switches denn schlecht?
Welche sind denn gut?
Sinnvolle Alternativen sind gerne willkommen.

Ich hab halt eben nur das Gesamtbudget und wills jetzt nicht nochmal extra aufteilen und die ganze Konfig abändern. 

Bezüglich der Kühler werde ich bis zum Release des 1700x abwarten und hoffen, dass Mindfactory bis zum 02.03. ordentliche Alternativen auf Lager hat.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser

Edit: Verstehe ich richtig, dass ich z.B. von be quiet! den Pure Rock (Slim) oder den Shadow Rock LP in den Warenkorb packen kann und diese Kühler dann mit dem 1700x kompatibel sein werden?

Ich war gerade auf der Suche nach dem teuersten, laut der Liste bereits mit AM4 kompatiblen AM4-Kühler und würde den Shadow Rock LP nehmen, falls der ne gute Kühlung zustande bringt.
Gibt's da bessere Alternativen?

be quiet! Shadow Rock LP Topblow Kühler

Edit 2:
Wäre das hier ne gute Alternative zur vorherigen Tastatur?

Cooler Master MasterMouse Pro S RGB CHERRY MX RGB


----------



## RossiCX (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Kailh-Switches sind Kopien der bewährten Cherryschalter, bei den Kailhs weiß man eben noch nicht so wirklich, wie lange sie durchhalten. Die verschiedenen Arten von Switches, meist durch Farben gekennzeichnet, sind alle sehr verschieden, da musst du dich mal auf die Socken machen und dir im Geschäft verschiedene Tastaturen zeigen lassen und ein bisschen drauf rumklimpern, um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen und zu sehen, welcher Switch zu dir passt und welcher nicht. Ich habe mir dann eine Mecha mit braunen Schaltern gekauft. Hier kannst du dich schonmal ein bisschen einlesen: https://www.mecha-blog.de/uebersicht-ueber-cherry-schalter/ und Kailh-Schalter - Mecha-Blog

Du brauchst bei dem Gehäuse keinen Topblower, da passen auch gescheite Towerkühler rein, zB.: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Tower Kühler


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich werde morgen wegfahren und habe deshalb keine Zeit mehr, um verschiedene Tastaturen auszutesten, da ich nächste Woche, noch während ich weg bin, bestellen will.
Wäre die von mir genannte Tastatur ein gutes Modell oder eher nicht?

Bei dem CPU-Kühler bin ich nach der Liste gegangen, wo die Kühler angegeben waren, die mit AM4 kompatibel sind, weder der vorher von mir gewählte be quiet! noch der von dir genannte Thermalright sind in der Liste..
Jetzt bin ich verwirrt..

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

BeQuiet wird Kits anbieten, mit denen die Kühler kompatibel sein werden.
Einfach mal beim Support dort melden. Die Kits werden sicher kostenlos sein.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Nehmen wir mal an ich nehme das Dark Rock 3 in die Konfig. 
Kann ich dann über Mindfactory dieses Kit mit in den Warenkorb packen, dass das alles dann zusammengebaut bei mir ankommt?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## RossiCX (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Zur Tastatur werde ich dir keine Beratung geben, man muss imho vorher testen, welcher Switch passt, die roten sind halt linear und damit ganz anders als blaue oder braune.

Zum Kühler:
Thermalright  Ab März sollen alle CPU-Kühler von Thermalright  mit Montagematerial für den Sockel AM4 ausgeliefert werden. Für Kunden,  die bereits einen Kühler des Herstellers besitzen, soll es ebenfalls ab  Anfang März „_kostenlose Nachrüst-Kits_“ geben. Die Kits werden  in zwei Varianten angeboten: Einmal für die Modelle der Serien Macho und  True Spirit sowie einmal für Modelle der Reihen Archon, Silver Arrow  und deren Vorgänger (HighRiser, Ultra). Auf diesem Weg soll es möglich  sein, „_praktisch alle Thermalright-Kühler der vergangenen 10 Jahre_“  auch auf den neuen AM4-Prozessoren von AMD einzusetzen. Weitere Details  sollen rechtzeitig zur Markteinführung der CPUs beziehungsweise mit  Verfügbarkeit der Upgrade-Kits folgen.
*Nachtrag:* Jetzt hat  Thermalright die AM4-Upgrade-Kits offiziell angekündigt. Eine Abbildung  soll dabei helfen, zu prüfen, ob bereits eine Kompatibilität besteht.  Wie der Hersteller entgegen vorheriger Aussagen nun erklärt hat, habe  man bereits Anfang des Jahres mit der Auslieferung von  AM4-Montagematerial begonnen. Somit besteht die Möglichkeit, dass  Neukunden bereits jetzt das passende Material für den neuen AMD-Sockel  besitzen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (23. Februar 2017)

Also, wenn ich am 02.03. bspw. HR-02.Macho bestelle, ist dieses Kit mit dabei, wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab?
Also müsste dann ja alles richtig verbaut bei mir ankommen, oder nicht?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser

Eine Frage habe ich noch und zwar, gibt es neben dem Takt weitere Unterschiede zwischen dem 1700 und dem 1700x?
Bei nem Facebook-Post von Caseking habeich gelesen, dass nur der unterschiedliche Takt die beiden Modelle unterscheiden soll.
Falls das wirklich so ist, erscheint mir der 1700 als deutlich sinnvollere Alternative. 
Übersehe ich da irgendeinen Kaufgrund für den 1700x?


----------



## RossiCX (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900â‚¬ gesucht*

Du könntest ja auch mal ein bisschen selber recherchieren 
Produktvergleich AMD Ryzen 7 1700, 8x 3.00GHz, boxed mit Wraith Spire, AMD Ryzen 7 1700X, 8x 3.40GHz, boxed ohne Kühler, AMD Ryzen 7 1800X, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed ohne Kühler | Geizhals Deutschland
AMD Ryzen 7: Offizielle Preise, Benchmarks, Marktstart - ComputerBase
Ryzen 7 offiziell: Europreis, technische Daten - AMD schickt 8-Kerner gegen Broadwell-E und Kaby Lake-S [Update]

Wenn MF irgendwas nicht zusammenbauen kann, dann werden die sich schon bei dir melden. oder du rufst da mal an und fragst nach, ob Kühler XY schon den AM4 Sockel unterstützt, wir wissen ja nicht, was die da am Lager rumliegen haben. Wenn Thermalright schreibt, dass die Kühler schon seit Anfang des Jahres mit AM4-Kits ausgeliefert werden, dann sollte MF eigentlich auch solche lieferbar haben, da werden ja ordentlich Stückzahlen umgesetzt.

Zu 1700 vs. 1700x hatte ich schon was geschrieben: "Bei der CPU muss man halt mal sehen, wie weit sich ein R7 1700  übertakten lässt und wie nah der dann dem R7 1700x auf den Pelz rücken  kann." Mir scheint der 1700 aber die nach Stand der Dinge attraktivste Wahl, vorbehaltlich Overclocking, wenn da zum Beispiel nur 100MHz drin wären, sieht das schon wieder anders aus. Aber da muss man die ersten Tests abwarten.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Tut mir leid, war nur ziemlich verwirrt, als ich bezüglich der CPUs von mehreren Seiten verschiedenes gehört habe.
Bezüglich des HR-02 Macho, ob der mit dem Kit geliefert wird, ob der für den 1700x und ob die restliche Konfig zusammenpasst werde ich Mindfactory morgen nochmal ne Mail schreiben, da ich aktuell noch auf eine Antwort auf meine letzte Mail warte. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## RossiCX (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Anrufen geht schneller


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Die aktuelle Bestellung habe ich nun stornieren lassen.
Ich werde dann am 02.03. falls mich Ryzen überzeugt, die folgende Konfig bestellen.

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Meinungen?
Passt was nicht zusammen?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser

Edit: Hab Mindfactory per Mail gefragt, ob die Teile im Warenkorb miteinander kompatibel sind, ob ein "Umbau-Kit" für den CPU-Kühler mitgeliefert wird, wie es manche Hersteller für ihre Kühler angekündigt haben und ob alles dann fertig zusammengebaut bei mir ankommt.
Mal gucken, was die Antworten. 

Eure Einschätzungen und Meinungen sind trotzdem weiterhin erwünscht.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Dann schaue ich mal in meine Glaskugel ... oh, die hat leider schlechten Empfang.

Noch kann ich nichts zu Ryzen sagen, warte erstmal Tests ab.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich würde ein X370 Brett nehmen, wenn du schon den 1700X nimmst.
Und für den Kühler gibt es noch kein AM4 Befestigungskit.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Sollte ich lieber den Thermalright-HR 02 Macho nehmen?
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne müsste der Laut der Liste, die gestern als Antwort in diesem Thread gepostet wurde, ab Anfang März mit  dem Umbau-Kit ausgeliefert werden.

Ich werde versuchen ein x370 Board in das Budget unterzubringen.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser

Edit:
Hab folgende Komponenten in die Konfig gepackt:

Asus Prime X370-Pro AMD X370 So.AM4 Dual Channel

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Tower Kühler

2.936,20€ inkl. Zusammenbau


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Einfach mal anrufen, welcher Kühler passend ist.
Das Brett passt.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Hab Mindfactory wieder ne Mail geschrieben. 
Bin gerade unterwegs und kann deshalb nicht anrufen.
Aktueller Warenkorb:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

2.941,37€
Ist aktuell 41€ überm Budget aber erstmal warte ich ab, um zu wissen, ob die Teile nun endlich passen, bevor ich versuchen werde das alles dem Budget anzupassen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Antwort von Mindfactory:

"
wir bedanken uns bei Ihnen für Ihre Nachricht.

Ihr System ist Kompatibel, jedoch können wir noch keine verbindliche Zusage geben, wann das mounting Kit für Ihren Kühler hier eintrifft."

Ich werde mal bis zum 02.03. abwarten. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## INU.ID (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Ich werde mal bis zum 02.03. abwarten.


Oder ein paar Tage länger, bis die Tests/Reviews alle mal durch sind, und auch schon mal ein paar tausend User ihre Finger an dem neuen Zeug hatten. Du solltest hier nichts überstürzen. ^^


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Eine Frage hätte ich noch und zwar..
Denkt ihr, dass Ryzen direkt am Releasetag verfügbar sein wird?
Hab da so meine Bedenken, ob die CPUs dann nicht alle, z.B. von Vorbestellern vergriffen sein werden und man dann erst ein paar Wochen warten muss, um an eine CPU ranzukommen.
Oder denkt ihr, dass AMD ausreichend vorproduziert hat?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Es wurden ca. 1 Millionen ausgeliefert an die Händler die Läden sind voll 😊


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ja wird definitiv kein Paper Launch


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich hab mir übrigens überlegt, ob ich mir vielleicht nicht doch einen FullHD Monitor zulegen sollte. 
144Hz und G-Sync würde ich gerne haben, bei der Auflösung würde ich wahrscheinlich aber auch mit nem 24" 1080p Monitor zurechtkommen, anstatt einem 24"/27" 1440p Monitor.

Mein Hauptgedanke hierbei ist, dass die GPU dann "länger durchhält" bzw. die Leistung eben für einen längeren Zeitraum ausreicht, da ich eben FHD anstatt WQHD nutze und falls mir ein Spiel doch zu verpixelt aussieht, könnte ich dann AA zuschalten.
Wenn ich auf nem 1440p leistungsbedingt auf 1080p runter muss, würde ja die Bildqualität drunter leiden, da ja dann nicht mehr die native Auflösung des Monitors läuft.

Ich würde nämlich so lange wie möglich auskommen, ohne aufrüsten zu müssen.
Und wenn ich dann mal ne höhere Auflösung haben will kann ich ja über die Nvidia Systemsteuerung WQHD/4k, etc. per Downsampling auch auf einem 1080p haben, oder gibt's da irgendwelche Aspekte, die ich nicht bedenke?
Weil, dann hätte ich ja bereits jetzt einen Monitor mit den wichtigen Features zum zocken  (144Hz, G-Sync) und könnte dann in ein paar Jahren auf WQHD oder 4k downsamplen um meinen Monitor wieder auf den derzeitigen Standard anzupassen, da ich ja außer der Auflösung alle wichtigen Features habe und die Auflösung der Downsampling anpassen kann, oder etwa nicht?
Was ist eure Meinung zu der Idee und zum Warenkorb allgemein?

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

2.907,16€ inkl. Zusammenbau

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Cruach (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Meiner Meinung nach sollte WQHD bei ner Neuanschaffung Standard sein. Vor allem mit ner 1080er im Warenkorb. Die GraKa muss man sowieso immer mal wieder austauschen um auf dem Stand zu sein.


----------



## Gripschi (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich bin erst vor nen halben Jahr gewechselt.

Aber das Bild ist deutlich besser als FHD. Ich würde nicht wieder auf FHD gehen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Aber, wenn ich nen kleineren Monitor nehme (jetzt eben 24" anstatt 27") ist die geringere Auflösung doch nicht schlimm, oder?
Was ist mit meinen restlichen Fragen bezüglich Downsampling, etc.?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Hab heute übrigens im Saturn  verschiedene mechanische Tastaturen ausprobiert und das laute Klicken und der leichtere Druck der Green Switches gefiel mir am besten, hab nun folgende Tastatur in die Konfig gepackt:

Razer BlackWidow Ultimate 2014 Razer Green Switch

Meinungen dazu?
Und zu meinen anderen Fragen?
Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Downsampling funktioniert in Spielen, da erreichst du geglätte Kanten, ansonsten funktioniert das nicht und sieht unscharf aus.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Mir geht's ja auch nur darum, dass die Spiele dann genauso gut aussehen wie bspw. auf einem 4k Monitor.
Im Desktopbetrieb wird dann sowieso immer die native Auflösung gewählt. 
Außerdem habe ich es so in Erinnerung, dass ich durch Downsampling aufm Desktop nur kleinere Symbole und dadurch mehr Platz hatte, aber an irgendeinen Nachteil kann ich mich nicht erinnern. 
Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber ich persönlich denke, dass man einen FullHD Monitor genauso gut zu einem 4k Monitor machen kann.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich jetzt irgendwelche Aspekte nicht bedenke, da es ja genug Käufer für WQHD/4k Monitore gibt, die auch nur Zocken wollen.
Könnte mich auch bei diesem Punkt jemand aufklären?
Per Google finde ich nur die Vorteile von Downsampling. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## INU.ID (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich würde auch heute noch bedenkenlos zu einem 27" mit FullHD greifen. Warum auch nicht. Hier sind hohe Bildraten deutlich leichter zu bekommen, und wenn die Performance es erlaubt (wenn das Spiel schon maxed-out ist), das DSR von Nvidia macht einen tadellosen Job.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dYlTlV7JHGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(Keine Ahnung warum Youtube bei dem Video auf einmal Einstellungen bis 4K erlaubt, ich habs mit Shadowplay in DSR4K@1080p aufgenommen, und die ersten Wochen konnte man bei dem Video auch nur max. 1080p einstellen. Ob es intern als 4K-Video aufgenommen (und hochgeladen) wurde, aber lokal nur als 1080p Video abgespielt wird? Der VLC hat mir damals auch nur 1080p angezeigt. Hab das Quell-Video leider nicht mehr, kann also nicht mehr nachschauen)



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch  liege, aber ich persönlich denke, dass man einen FullHD Monitor genauso  gut zu einem 4k Monitor machen kann.


Also ich hab noch nen 27" 1080p Bildschirm, und auch schon eine Menge  mit DSR rumgespielt. Wenn man mit nem FullHD-Display DSR auf 2k oder 4K stellt,  hat der Monitor zwar immer noch "nur" 1080p, aber das Bild wird deutlich  besser/knackiger. Deswegen habe ich aktuell auch noch keinen 4k  gekauft. Dazu kommt, das mir mein Desktop in FullHD nicht nur ausreicht, sondern (zumindest auf 27") auch irgendwie besser gefällt. Aber gut, ich bin auch keine 20 oder 30 mehr, meine Augen sind da mittlerweile vermutlich auch etwas "toleranter" geworden. Ich sitze am Schreibtisch ca. 70cm vom Monitor entfernt, und muß mich schon sehr anstrengen, um das Pixelraster erahnen zu können. ^^


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Dein Bildschirm könnte nativ nur Full Hd wiedergeben, im Desktopbetrieb, wird es unscharf ausfallen, habr es damals mal selbst getestet.  Du wirst auch in 4K Downsampling nicht an einen nativen 4K Monitor herankommen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Dann hab ich das mit dem Downsampling im Desktopbetrieb wohl falsch in Erinnerung.
Ich möchte mich allerdings nicht selbst auf eine hohe Auflösung "zwingen". (Ich habe die letzten fünf Jahre nen Laptop mit 15" und 1366×768 benutzt und durch AA hatte ich nie Probleme mit Kantenflimmern oder einem unscharfen Bild.)
Ich klatsche lieber ein Spiel mit Mods voll oder drehe alle Grafikeinstellungen auf Max, anstatt ne bessere Pixeldichte zu haben.
Solange es nicht richtig verpixelt und hässlich wird, komm ich gut damit klar und wenn es so ist, kann ich eben AA anschalten oder für Spiele dann vielleicht doch per DSR ne höhere Auflösung simulieren, falls es die 1080 performancetechnisch hergibt.
Da ich keine Lust habe auf die 1080Ti zu warten, sondern in den ersten Tagen nach dem Release von Ryzen bestellen werde, halte ich es auch für (meiner Meinung nach!) besser im Moment keine zu hohe Auflösung zu wählen und in ein paar Jahren, wenn Spiele nicht mal mehr auf Low und FullHD laufen auf ne neue GPU und vielleicht nen 4k Screen zu wechseln, wenn diese bis dahin billiger geworden sind und 120/144Hz bieten.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## pain474 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Musst du wissen. Ich würde aber niemals bei einer 1080 auf FHD gehen. Vor allem nicht bei 27". 
Meine Grafikkarte ist deutlich schlechter und ich habe WQHD und würde niemals wieder FHD nehmen. Ist deine Entscheidung.


----------



## Gripschi (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich würde es mal so sagen:

Nativ ist immer vorzuziehen.
DSR ist gut aber auch kein Heiliger Gral.

Zumal du jetzt viel Geld ausgibst, wann könntest du dir dann einen neuen Monitor leisten?

Lieber einmal richtig kaufen und gut. Ein guter Monitor begleitet dich einige Jahre.

Meinen FHD Monitor hatte ich z.b. 5 Jahre da ich grad was die Farben anging echt zu frieden war.

Am Ende musst du es entscheiden. Wir können dir kein richtig oder falsch sagen.

Hör auf das was du denkst, sonst ärgerst du dich wahrscheinlich..


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Hier ist der aktuelle Warenkorb:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Preis: 2.905,38€ inkl. Zusammenbau

Ich habe nun doch 32GB RAM in die Konfig gepackt, ich weiß, dass es aktuell nicht sehr sinnvoll ist und viele dagegen sein werden, allerdings habe ich mir ein paar Websites angesehen, wo (aktuell nur wenige) Spiele dann doch mehr als 16GB RAM genutzt haben.
Ich denke, dass es in Zukunft mehr Spiele geben wird, die mehr Arbeitsspeicher belegen werden und ich wäre da gerne auf der sicheren Seite. 
Dadurch ist die SSD im Warenkorb nun halb so groß, um am Ende im Budget von ca. 2900€ zu bleiben  (aktuell 480GB SanDisk), allerdings ermöglichte mir dieser Schritt nun doch eine 4TB HDD, der Rest müsste gleich geblieben sein -> siehe Warenkorb  (Link oben, am Anfang des Posts)
Den FullHD Monitor werde ich ebenfalls in der Konfig drinlassen.

Gibt es zu den von mir eben aufgeführten Veränderungen starke Gegenargumente?
Wie sind eure Meinungen zum Warenkorb allgemein?
Gibt es noch irgendwelche Vorschläge?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser

Edit: Wird der RAM mit 3000MHz auf dem X370 Board laufen?
Das Board unterstützt RAM bis 2666MHz.
Beim RAM-Preis gibt's zwischen 2666 und 3000MHz einen Unterschied von nur wenigen Euro, deshalb habe ich gleich den schnelleren genommen, auch, wenn es mir vielleicht jetzt noch nichts bringt.
Meine Frage wäre nun:
Läuft der 3000MHz RAM auf dem Board? Dann halt eben mit 2666MHz, anstatt den 3000MHz oder läuft dieser RAM dann gar nicht auf dem Board, weil er höher getaktet ist als das, was maximal vom Board unterstützt wird?


----------



## pain474 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Wie gesagt wenn ich schon so viel Geld für eine Grafikkarte ausgebe würde ich einen besseren Monitor nehmen.
Und auch was vernünftiges was den Sound angeht anschaffen. 
Windows würde ich mir bei ebay besorgen (spart ~70€)
Tastatur ist Geschmackssache, da kannst du auch theoretisch sparen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich bleibe erstmal bei FullHD und ich habe auch keine hohen Ansprüche an die Boxen, da ich meistens eh mein Headset benutzen werde.

Kann jemand meine Frage bezüglich des Arbeitsspeichers beantworten?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## INU.ID (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Woher sollen wir wissen welcher RAM auf nem Mobo/Chipsatz läuft, der noch nicht mal draußen ist?


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Das war ja auch eher ne allgemeine Frage, ob ein 3000er Ram auch auf nem 2666er Board läuft, dann halt eben mit dem vom Board maximal unterstützen Takt.
Ich nehme an, dass die Antwort für alle Boards und nicht nur für die AM4 Boards.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## pain474 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich will dir jezt nichts aufzwingen, aber warum eine 1080 kaufen und dann nur Full HD? 
Ich verstehe die Logik einfach nicht. Dann kauf dir eine 1070 und erfreu dich an dem ersparten Geld. Das P/L Verhältnis der 1080 ist schlecht und die 1070 leicht LOCKER 
für FHD aus. (Ich weiß genau wer gleich mit dem Satz "Ich kann dir eine 1080 in FHD locker in die Knie zwingen" ankommt, aber es geht hier um den alltäglichen Gebrauch und da würde eine 1070 schon für WQHD reichen)
Ich würde direkt auf 4k gehen oder mind. WQHD 144 Hz. 

Die Frage mit dem RAM kann ich dir nicht beantworten.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (1. März 2017)

Achtung: Gleich wird es wahrscheinlich noch absurder, DENN!
Ich würde gerne auf die 1080Ti warten.
Die soll ja laut folgendem Link schon ab dem 10.03. samt allen Custom-Versionen verfügbar sein.
NVIDIA CEO Jen-Hsun Huang Unveils GeForce GTX 1080 Ti, World’s Fastest Gaming GPU | NVIDIA Blog
Und nur 699$ kosten, das wäre kein großer Unterschied zur regulären 1080.

Ich weiß, dass diese Karten für FullHD overpowered sind, allerdings will ich ALLE Grafikeinstellungen aufdrehen und konstant 144 FPS haben und komme auch mit 1080p gut aus und zur Not gibt's ja noch AA und Downsampling, wie im Thread bereits diskutiert wurde.
Die bisherigen Ryzen Benchmarks sehen ja auch wirklich gut aus, also nehme ich mal an, dass es ein Rechner mit ner 1700x und ner 1080Ti wird.

Und ja, ich komm wirklich mit FullHD gut klar.
Da stelle ich lieber alle Settings auf Ultra und modde spiele, wie ich Lust hab, (hoffentlich) ohne Probleme zu bekommen. 
Meinungen?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser

Meint ihr, dass meine Anforderungen an Grafikeinstellungen, Mods, etc. mit dem 1700x und der 1080Ti auch in WQHD machbar wären?
Wenn ja, dann würde ich mich für diesen Monitor entscheiden.

23,8" (60,47cm) Dell S2417DG schwarz

Der hier hat allerdings 165Hz, also bräuchte ich eine noch höhere Bildrate.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## RossiCX (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass diese Karten für FullHD overpowered sind, allerdings will ich ALLE Grafikeinstellungen aufdrehen und konstant 144 FPS haben ...



Das wird wohl nichtmal eine Titan X Pascal schaffen.


----------



## pain474 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Manche Einstellungen sehen auf Ultra nicht besser aus als auf hoch, es sei denn man nutzt eine Lupe, brauchen aber deutlich mehr Leistung. Das Bild sieht viel besser aus, wenn man Einstellungen "nur" auf hoch hat und dafür WQHD statt FHD + Ultra settings. 

Wenn du mit FHD klar kommst dann viel Spaß damit, ich rate dir aber zu etwas Höherem. Immerhin gibt der Monitor das wieder, was du regelmäßig siehst und WQHD sieht schon deutlich besser aus als FHD, selbst wenn du mal ein bisschen was zurückschrauben SOLLTEST. Und den Monitor wechselt man nicht alle 2 Jahre, also lieber gleich was vernünftiges anschaffen.

Achja und nur weil du einen Monitor hast mit mehr als 60 Hz, heißt das nicht, dass du auch mehr als 60 FPS brauchst, damit das Bild besser aussieht. Glaubst du jeder erreicht 144 FPS bei 144 Hz Monitoren? Ich nicht und trotzdem ist das Bild deutlich besser. (ich habe nur eine olle R9 390 und würde niemals wieder auf FHD zurückgehen )


----------



## RtZk (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



RossiCX schrieb:


> Das wird wohl nichtmal eine Titan X Pascal schaffen.



Exakt, weil alle bedeutet, dass er in hoch skaliertem 8k spielen wird und alle AA Möglichkeiten auf dem Maximum sind, bis wir soweit sind, dass Grakas so viel Leistung bringen werden noch viele Jahre vergehen. Abgesehen davon, sieht es kaum besser aus , da des Monitor nicht mehr als native 1080p dann wiedergeben kann.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Dann wirds wohl der von mir vorhin gepostete WQHD Monitor mit nem 1700x und ner 1080Ti Founders Edition (glaube, dass werden die einzelnen sein, die am 10.03. verfügbar sein werden, wenn ich das alles richtig verstanden habe.
Weiß jemand, ob es die 1080Ti nur bei Nvidia geben wird oder auch z.B. bei Mindfactory?
Es hieß ja auch, dass nun alle bekannten Hersteller am 10. Referenzkarten veröffentlichen werden.
Darauf bin ich auch mal gespannt, inwieweit die sich voneinander unterscheiden, falls es Unterschiede geben wird.
Ich hoffe, dass es die 1080 Ti's am 10. auch außerhalb der Nvidia Website verfügbar sein werden und ich denke, dass ich dann am 10., falls es möglich sein wird, von Mindfactory eine Referenzkarte von einem Custom-Hersteller bestellen werde, falls großartig nichts dagegen spricht. 
Oder was meint ihr?
Gibt's gravierende Nachteile bei Referenzkarten?
Wenn ja, welche?
Sollte ich eher auf "echte" Custom-Karten warten oder ist eine der Referenzkarten genauso gut?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## LukasGregor (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Costums sind halt meist leiser...


----------



## pain474 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Frag im Bereich Monitore des Forums nochmal nach einem Monitor, da wandern einige rum die genau wissen, welche Monitore zu empfehlen sind.

Bei der Grafikkarte kauf dir auf keinen Fall die Founders Edition sondern warte auf Custom Designs, da die FEs deutlich heißer werden und meist geringeren Takt haben.


----------



## RossiCX (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Gibt's gravierende Nachteile bei Referenzkarten?



Bei den Refkarten ist meistens der Kühler nicht so gut, bedeutet, die Karte wird heißer, leistet weniger und ist lauter. Bei meiner 1070 FE war das auch so, unter Wasser kann ich locker auf 2GHz übertakten, das war mit dem Refkühler nur mit enormer Lautstärke möglich.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Die Founders Edition lohnt sich nur wenn man ne Wasserkühlung drauf schrauben will ansonsten zahlt man viel Geld für einen schlechten Kühler


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Verstehe.
Ist schon bekannt, wann die Custom-Karten erscheinen werden?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Gripschi (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Nein glaube nicht.

Dürfte aber einige Wochen dauern.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Mehrere Wochen würde ich nicht mehr warten wollen. 

Wäre es besser eine Custom 1080 zu nehmen oder eine Referenz 1080 Ti?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Gripschi (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Mmn nach nimm eine 1080.

Poste doch bitte nochmal deinen Warenkorb. Die letzen Links funktionieren bei mir nicht.

Man sagt nicht Umsonst: Kauf wenn du die Leistung brauchst. Wenn du wartest kommt immer etwas Neues. Dann wieder warten macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## pain474 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Naja wenn man das Geld nicht rauswerfen will würde ich warten. Selbst wenn es die 1080 statt der Ti werden sollte, wird der Preis der 1080 in den nächsten Wochen stark fallen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Das ist der aktuelle Warenkorb mit nem kleinen Puffer bis zu den 2.900€ für die 1080 Ti.

Aber.. wenn die Ti mit satten 35% mehr Leistung zum ähnlichen Preis erscheint wäre es doch sinnvoller die zu nehmen bei WQHD und 165Hz, oder?
Auch, wenn es die Referenzkarte ist..
Wäre ein Referenzkarte wirklich so schlimm?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Wäre ein Referenzkarte wirklich so schlimm?



Ja, wäre sie.
Wenn du dich gedulden kannst, lass die Grafikkarte einfach erst mal weg und nimm was gebrauchtes oder was noch herumliegt und hol dir eine 1080 Ti Customer, wenn verfügbar. Ich schätze so Ostern.


----------



## RtZk (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
> 
> Das ist der aktuelle Warenkorb mit nem kleinen Puffer bis zu den 2.900€ für die 1080 Ti.
> 
> ...



Eher 30% oder weniger, da man die nicht unbedingt wieder mit der Titan gleichstellen wird und das natürlich bei gleichem Takt, den du mit einem Referenz Modell natürlich nicht erreichst, daher wird der Vorsprung noch mal schrumpfen und der Preis wird bestimmt noch mal eher 200 Euro höher als der der 1080. Also auf jedenfall kannst du des Referenzmodell schon nehmen, aber der Vorsprung wird am Ende vermutlich nicht mehr sonderlich groß sein gegenüber einem Custom 1080 Modell.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich hätte gerne die 1080 Ti, weiß aber eben nicht, ob die Nachteile für mich zu schwerwiegend wären..

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## ktj76 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich würde eher eine gute 1070 nehmen und die 300-400€ sparen. Wenn du dann später aufrüsten willst, solltest wohl noch für eine 1070 200-300€ bekommen und kaufst Dir dann eine 1080ti oder eine Vega.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich hab aktuell nur das feste Budget. 
Entweder ich reiz es aus oder nicht, aber am Ende hab ich nichts für mich übrig, wenn ich jetzt z.B. 200€ unter dem Budget bleibe.

Um nochmal auf die Referenz 1080 Ti zurückzukommen, selbst wenn diese zu warm wird und vielleicht den Takt etwas senkt wird diese doch immer schneller als die normale 1080 sein, also würde sich die Ti trotz hohen Temps doch trotzdem lohnen, oder?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## RtZk (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Ich hab aktuell nur das feste Budget.
> Entweder ich reiz es aus oder nicht, aber am Ende hab ich nichts für mich übrig, wenn ich jetzt z.B. 200€ unter dem Budget bleibe.
> 
> Um nochmal auf die Referenz 1080 Ti zurückzukommen, selbst wenn diese zu warm wird und vielleicht den Takt etwas senkt wird diese doch immer schneller als die normale 1080 sein, also würde sich die Ti trotz hohen Temps doch trotzdem lohnen, oder?
> ...



Richtig sie ist trotz allem schneller, allerdings wie ich bereits geschrieben hab ist sie den Preis nicht Wert, der den der 1080 deutlich überschreiten wird.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Mal gucken, wieviel sie dann am 10.03. kosten wird.
Der vorgeschlagene Preis liegt ja bei 699$.
Hat jemand schon ne Schätzung, wieviel sie ungefähr kosten könnte?
Wenn ich sie noch ins Budget kriege, dann werde ich wahrscheinlich die 1080 Ti Referenzkarte nehmen.
Dann nehme ich eben die höheren Temps in Kauf, falls ne Referenzkarte keine anderen Nachteile mit sich bringt. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Die 699 sind Dollar ohne Steuern.
Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass sie hier 800€ und mehr kosten wird.


----------



## RossiCX (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Das ist der aktuelle Warenkorb mit nem kleinen Puffer bis zu den 2.900€ für die 1080 Ti.



Glaube nicht, dass das reicht. Wenn man die $699 umrechnet, kommt man auf einen VK von 790,- € inkl. 19% MWSt.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Und die Karte wird selbst dann keine 790€ kosten, die werden am Anfang teurer sein. 
Der europäische Aufschlag sollte auch miteinberechnet werden.


----------



## fykDice (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

wann werden denn die preise sinken für 1080 und 1070 (wenn überhaupt=


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Hab den Warenkorb etwas abgeändert. 

Nun ist ein anderes Case in der Konfig, da ich nun doch gerne eins mit Fenster hätte.
Die SSD ist nun auf 128GB geschrumpft (wird wohl nun anstatt fürs OS und ein paar Spiele nur fürs OS genutzt, da der Speicherplatz der SSD mehr nicht zulässt. 
Die HDD ist nun bei 2TB.
Der Rest müsste gleich geblieben sein. 

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Ca. 2.865€ inkl. Zusammenbau 
Falls die 1080 Ti wie ihr meint ungefähr 800€ bis etwas über 800€ kosten wird, werde ich wohl die 32GB RAM durch 16GB ersetzen, da meines Erachtens nach keine andere Stelle in der Konfig bleibt, an der ich sparen könnte.

Was haltet ihr von den Änderungen?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## RossiCX (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



fykDice schrieb:


> wann werden denn die preise sinken für 1080 und 1070 (wenn überhaupt=



Die Preise für 1070/1080 werden sinken, wenn Vega ein von Leistung und Preis ernstzunehmender Konkurrent wird.

@EinNormalerForumUser: dein Warenkorb ist einfach nur unausgeglichen, ich habe noch nie jemanden gesehen, der die allerstärkste Grafikkarte auf dem Planeten kaufen will, um dann in FullHD auf einem total überteuerten Monitor zu zocken.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich habe mittlerweile einen WQHD,165Hz, G-Sync Monitor im Warenkorb und möchte mit der jetzt gekauften Leistung wie gesagt so lange wie möglich auskommen. 
Ich weiß, dass ich ziemlich viele Änderungen im Warenkorb habe und diese auch nicht immer sinnvoll sind, aber dafür habe ich ja euch.
Menschen, die besser informiert sind als ich und mich auf meine Fehler hinweisen können.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## fykDice (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



RossiCX schrieb:


> Die Preise für 1070/1080 werden sinken, wenn Vega ein von Leistung und Preis ernstzunehmender Konkurrent wird.



warum liest man dann überall "blöd wer jetzt vor kurzem eine 1080 gekauft hat" etc.?


----------



## RossiCX (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



fykDice schrieb:


> warum liest man dann überall "blöd wer jetzt vor kurzem eine 1080 gekauft hat" etc.?



Weiß ich nicht, wenn überhaupt ist das blöd für die Käufer einer Titan X Pascal gelaufen, aber die wissen das und zahlen den Aufpreis ganz bewusst, weil sie die Leistung so früh wie möglich haben wollen und nicht auf die ti warten möchten.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Hab mir nun weitere Benchmarks angesehen und lasse das mit den 32GB RAM doch erstmal sein, weil es wahrscheinlich eh nötig sein wird, um die 1080 Ti ins Budget zu bekommen und so viel RAM (noch) nicht nötig fürs Zocken sind.

Aktueller Warenkorb:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
2.740€ inkl. Zusammenbau (-639€ der normalen 1080 = 2101€, also bleiben ziemlich genau 800€ für die Ti)

Was haltet ihr von den bisherigen Änderungen, um (voraussichtlich) die 1080 Ti ins Budget zu bekommen?
SSD: Von 480GB auf 120GB
HDD: Von 3TB HDD auf 2TB
RAM: Von 32GB DDR4 auf 16GB DDR4

Meinungen?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Keine so kleine SSD kaufen.
Dann lass die HDD erst mal weg.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Bei der SSD? Kompletter Humbug, das lohnt sich nicht nur um eine Karte irgendwie reinzu quetschen


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich bin mir unsicher, was nun das richtige für mich wäre.. am 10. März ne 1080 Ti bestellen oder das Ryzen Release abwarten und morgen folgende Konfig bestellen:

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Ich könnte bei der Konfig mit der Ti auch eine Tastatur/Maus Kombo für ~ 30€ nehmen und dort ebenfalls eine 480GB SSD reinpacken und mir teurere Eingabegeräte erst nachkaufen, wenn ich sie brauche. (Solche Dinge wie Gamer Tastaturen/Mäuse waren für mich bisher nicht von großer Bedeutung, deshalb könnte ich auch diesmal drauf verzichten, wenn es die Ti Konfig gut abrunden und sinnvoller machen würde.)
Allerdings hätte ich auf Dauer schon gerne die Mehrleistung der Ti.
Wenn wir uns da auf eine halbwegs vernünftige Konfig einigen könnten, wäre ich auch bereit noch eine Woche, also bis zum 10. zu warten um die Konfig samt 1080 Ti zu bestellen. 

Wofür sollte ich mich entscheiden und warum?
Welche Vor- und Nachteile bieten die zwei von mir vorgeschlagenen Konfigs?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Gripschi (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Naja es bleibt abzuwarten ob die Ti direkt lieferbar ist und wenn ob du eine bekommst.

Die Mehrleistung ist nett aber nicht so wichtig.

Ich nutze ne 780Ti und selbst die schafft aktuelles auf Mittel und Hoch auf WQHD zu schubsen.

Wo du sparen könntest: Eine Webcam für 10€ ausn Saturn zum Beispiel.

Tastatur geht vllt in Green auch günstiger. Aber da muss ich selbst erstmal schauen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Naja.. ich müsste mich halt entscheiden, ob ich morgen nach den Ryzen Benches die Konfig mit der Palit 1080 bestelle (Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von)
Oder bis zum 10. warte und mir ne Referenz in wahrscheinlich folgender Konfig bestelle (Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von <- 1080 wird dann durch Ti ersetzt, Rest bleibt preisbedingt wahrscheinlich so, wie es ist)

Was meint ihr zu meinen Gedanken und zu den Konfigs?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## pain474 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Du fragst in jedem Post was wir dazu meinen, wenn man was dazu sagt gehst du aber nicht drauf ein...


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Was meint ihr zu meinen Gedanken und zu den Konfigs?



Also, Grafikkarten kommen und gehen, daher nimm eine gute Customer 1080 und gut.
In 2 Jahren hast du eh eine neue Karte drin, daher ist das nicht so wichtig.
Kauf dir einen guten Unterbau und schraub dir eine schicke M.2 SSD rein.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Tut mir leid. 
Mir fällt mittlerweile auch auf, wie kompliziert ich eigentlich bin.. 

Ja, hast recht, Threshold. Dann mach ichs wohl (höchstwahrscheinlich) so. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## pain474 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

So ein Schwachsinn. Eine M.2 die man nicht braucht aber nen FHD Monitor. Am falschen Ende investiert..


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Es ist immernoch ein WQHD Monitor mit 165Hz und G-Sync.


----------



## RossiCX (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Die 1080ti soll 819,- € kosten.


----------



## pain474 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Es ist immernoch ein WQHD Monitor mit 165Hz und G-Sync.



Mein Fehler dann, bei mir wird im Warenkorb was anderes angezeigt...


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich habe mich jetzt doch für den "sinnvolleren" Weg entschieden und werde nun die normale 1080 mit dem etwas besseren Unterbau nehmen.

Hab die Konfig mit der 1080 mal etwas abgeändert und werde wahrscheinlich heute bestellen, wenn die Konfig so passt.

https://m.mindfactory.de/shopping_c...22134bdcb2f3c0b51607c01df8e9536d8146aeb82eb6f

Allerdings würde ich auch mit der kleineren SSD, HDD und dem kleineren RAM klarkommen, die ich für die Ti in die Konfig packen müsste.
Ansonsten ändert sich gegenüber der 1080 Konfig nichts. Bei der Ti ist jetzt auch die teurere Tastatur und Maus drin.
Ich bin schon wieder verwirrt... 
So sieht die Ti Konfig aktuell aus. Ne GPU fehlt im Warenkorb
https://m.mindfactory.de/shopping_c...22165c6101cce4520e6f8086bc33945bd858900d8656d. 


-> 2.091,17€

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## pain474 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Wie weit sitzt du vom Bildschirm entfernt? WQHD auf 24" könnte schon krass klein werden. Bezüglich Monitor wie gesagt nochmal im richtigen Forum dafür nachfragen hier.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Das einzige, was beim Monitor noch entschieden werden muss ist die Auflösung und dafür will ich jetzt nicht noch einen Extra Thread eröffnen.

Wie soll ich sagen.. ich sitze direkt an meinem Schreibtisch. Wenn die Auflösung nicht passt, könnte ich ja auch den mit FullHD nehmen.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Weiß jemand, ob am 10. die Ti auch bei anderen Websites (bspw. Mindfactory) außerhalb von Nvidia.de erhältlich sein wird?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## LukasGregor (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

dein ernst... Full HD und 1080 Ti...nimm den WQHD mit 144 Hz -  da hast du zumindest was von deiner Power.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Wie bereits gesagt macht die Auflösung für mich keinen großen Unterschied und ich würde gerne so lange wie möglich mit der jetzt gekauften Hardware auskommen.

Ein paar Seiten weiter vorne haben wir das Thema bereits besprochen. Ich habe mich allerdings noch nicht zwischen FullHD und WQHD festgelegt.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## chischko (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Mindestens WQHD @144Hz und wenn möglich auch noch GSYNC ... Mit ner 1080Ti sollte sogar 4K in ordentlichen Einstellungen möglich sein.


----------



## pain474 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Das einzige, was beim Monitor noch entschieden werden muss ist die Auflösung und dafür will ich jetzt nicht noch einen Extra Thread eröffnen.
> 
> Wie soll ich sagen.. ich sitze direkt an meinem Schreibtisch. Wenn die Auflösung nicht passt, könnte ich ja auch den mit FullHD nehmen.
> 
> Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser



Doch es macht einen riesen Unterschied, da die Auflösung nicht alles ist. Die Monitore haben untereinander teils große Unterschiede.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich weiß noch nicht einmal, obs die Ti Konfig  (Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von + 1080Ti, falls es die bei Mindfactory geben wird)
Oder die 1080 Konfig  (Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von) wird.

Ich hätte eben gerne bei der gewählten Auflösung  (1080p oder 1440p) konstante Bildraten bei über 60fps, alle Settings auf Max und wenn möglich noch mit Mods (bspw. GTA)

Bei den Monitoren habe ich nach G-Sync und ner hohen Bildfrequenz gesucht und diese bieten beide Monitore.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## pain474 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Du wirst auch mit einer 1080 in WQHD über 60 FPS haben...

G-Sync und hohe Hz-Zahl ist nicht alles... Aber ist ja dein Bier wenn du dich nicht belehren lassen willst. :p


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

So ist es nicht, aber ich bin manchmal etwas stur, das ist richtig. Mein Fehler.. 
Welche Faktoren gäbe es denn noch, worauf ich bei nem Monitor achten müsste?
Ohne ein IPS-Panel komme ich z.B. klar, da ich bisher immer TN's hatte und mich das nie gestört hat. Ansonsten kenne ich mich mit Monitoren nicht wirklich aus.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## pain474 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Deswegen - frag einfach im Monitor Forum nach. 

Viele Monitore haben Probleme mit ihrem Panel. Ich bin da auch kein Experte, deswegen meine Empfehlung, dort nachzufragen.


----------



## RossiCX (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



pain474 schrieb:


> Du wirst auch mit einer 1080 in WQHD über 60 FPS haben...



Nicht mit allen Settings maxed out. Aber anstatt die Spiele gescheit einzustellen, wird lieber völlig sinnlos Geld verbrannt. Wenn ich mir eine 1080ti kaufen wollen würde, dann käme für mich nur eine Auflösung in Betracht, nämlich 3840x2160. Und wenn es dann noch GSync sein soll, kann es nur diesen Monitor geben: Acer Predator XB321HKbmiphz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Und selbst der hat noch recht hohe ppi, idealerweise müsste es ein ~40"-Monitor sein, in der Größe kann nur keiner GSync.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Okay, verstehe. Dann werde ich mal im Monitor-Bereich nachfragen. 

Ja, ich bin jemand, der lieber sinnlos alle Regler auf Max stellt.  

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser

Hab nen Thread im Monitor-Bereich erstellt.

Monitor für Gaming-PC Entscheidung


----------



## pain474 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



RossiCX schrieb:


> Nicht mit allen Settings maxed out. Aber anstatt die Spiele gescheit einzustellen, wird lieber völlig sinnlos Geld verbrannt. Wenn ich mir eine 1080ti kaufen wollen würde, dann käme für mich nur eine Auflösung in Betracht, nämlich 3840x2160. Und wenn es dann noch GSync sein soll, kann es nur diesen Monitor geben: Acer Predator XB321HKbmiphz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Und selbst der hat noch recht hohe ppi, idealerweise müsste es ein ~40"-Monitor sein, in der Größe kann nur keiner GSync.



Man muss aber auch mal realistisch denken. Was ist besser, FHD mit max settings (die so gut wie kaum einen Unterschied bringen) oder WQHD / 4k mit angepassten?


----------



## Gripschi (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Im direkten Vergleich ist mmn nach WQHD vorzuziehen. Selbst bei gleichen Einstellungen sieht es durch die höre Auflösung besser aus.


----------



## RossiCX (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

In 4k UHD kann man Kantenglättung reduzieren, dadurch wird Leistung frei und man bekommt mehr fps. Texturen fressen kaum Leistung, nur Speicher, die kann man mit 11GB voll aufdrehen, viele andere Bildverbesserer brauchen auch wenig Leistung, das packt die 1080ti dann auch in 4k UHD. Man muss halt ein bisschen an den Einstellungen drehen, damit es flüssig läuft, den Unterschied zwischen Ultra und Hoch muss man sowieso oft mit der Lupe suchen. Wenn ich soviel Budget hätte, dann wäre das für mich keine Frage, eher würde ich noch auf GSync verzichten und auf Treiber-VSync setzen. Sicher sind 1.770,- € für GPU und Monitor viel Holz, aber mit 1.130,- € kann man immer noch einen hervorragenden Gaming-PC bauen, wenn man den ganzen nicht wirklich notwendigen Kram wie webcam, teure Tastatur, Maus, Mauspad reduziert (sowas kann man immer noch nachkaufen) und ein bisschen Vernunft walten lässt, was die Auswahl der anderen Komponenten angeht.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Also sollte ich die Peripherie Maus/Tastatur, Webcam etc. auf günstigere Alternativen herabstufen oder weglassen und dafür nen höher Auflösenden Monitor und die 1080 Ti nehmen?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## RossiCX (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

*ICH* würde das so machen und mich eine Zeit lang mit günstigen Eingabegeräten zufrieden geben, aber das ist natürlich eine individuelle Entscheidung. Es ist auch die Frage, wie weit sich zB. der R7 1700 übertakten lässt. Wenn man den in die Nähe von 4GHz bekommt, sind 1700x und 1800x nicht wirklich nötig.

ZB: 1067,- € bei MF:
MB ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero (90MB0SC0-M0EAY0)
CPU AMD Ryzen 7 1700, 8x 3.00GHz, boxed mit Wraith Spire (YD1700BBAEBOX)
Kühler Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (100700726)
RAM Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15)
HDD Western Digital WD Blue  1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX)
SSD SanDisk Plus  240GB, SATA (SDSSDA-240G-G26)
Case Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B)
PSU be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)

Dazu eine 1080ti und der genannte Monitor. Oder man begnügt sich mit einem Monitor ohne GSync und nimmt dafür dann andere Komponenten, zB. größere SSD, größere HDD, mehr RAM, 1700x (falls überhaupt nötig). Heute Nachmittag wissen wir mehr.

Entscheiden musst du das aber selber, du musst ja letzten Endes damit glücklich werden und zufrieden sein.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Die CPU werde ich erstmal nicht übertakten, bis die Leistung nicht mehr reicht, deshalb hätte ich gerne ein "x" -Modell der Ryzen CPUs, da diese sich ja selbst übertakten sollen. 
G-Sync hätte ich auch gerne, da damit wohl auch niedrigere Frameraten flüssig aussehen sollen und mich stört Tearing, welches damit wohl auch vermindert werden soll.

Ich könnte dann eben die 1080 Ti Konfig nehmen (Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von) diese hat nur ne 240GB SSD, ne 2TB HDD und 16GB RAM.
Aktuell liegt die Konfig mit teurer Tastatur und Maus bei 2.091€, also wäre die 1080 Ti möglich. 

Jetzt ist eben die Frage, ob ich bessere Eingabegeräte, mehr RAM und ne größere SSD will oder ne bessere GPU.

Bei der Ti Konfig ist übrigens ein WQHD Monitor mit 165Hz und G-Sync drin.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## RossiCX (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Wie gesagt, du musst damit glücklich werden. Wozu brauchst du denn 165Hz? Mit allen Reglern maxed out wirst du in AAA Games auch mit einer 1080ti kaum auf so viele fps kommen. Mir persönlich wäre der Monitor für die Auflösung auch zu klein, aber wenn du gute Augen hast, geht es vllt. auch ohne Skalierung.

Den DVD-Brenner kannst du übrigens nicht in das Case einbauen, dafür ist kein Platz mehr vorgesehen. Das hier ist das neuere, etwas kleinere Modell: Fractal Design Define C mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  aber auch da kann man kein ODD mehr einbauen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

27 Zöller mit G-Sync und 1440p fangen bei MF bei knapp unter 600€ an, das bekomme ich, vorallem mit der Ti nicht ins Budget, also wäre die Frage ob 1440p für 24" zu klein sind, wenn ja nehme ich den mit 1080p.

Wäre dieses Case geeignet?
Fractal Design Define R4 gedämmt mit

Oder hat jemand nen anderen Vorschlag?


Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Oder vielleicht dieses hier?
be quiet! Silent Base 600 gedämmt mit

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Eine Frage, die mir gerade noch einfällt wäre, ob ich den 1700x kaufen sollte oder den 7700k?
In Benchmarks ist der 1700x langsamer als der 7700k, doch habe ich auf Lange Sicht mit der Ryzen-Cpu immernoch einen Nachteil in Spielen?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Kommt darauf an, wie lange du an den Unterbau festhalten willst.
Die beste Spiele Performance liefert der 7700k ab. Das stand aber schon vorher fest.
Der 7700k lässt ja auch den 6900k keine Chance.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich würde mit dem gekauften System so lange wie möglich auskommen und nicht schon nach zwei Jahren aufrüsten müssen. 

Wären da mehr Cores/Threads anstatt ein höherer Takt besser oder umgekehrt?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Wenn du den Unterbau so lange wie möglich nutzen willst, würde ich den Ryzen nehmen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Okay, dann bleibt der 1700x im Warenkorb. 
Wegen der Frage mit dem Case.. es wurde ja gesagt, dass in das von mir gewählte Case kein DVD Laufwerk eingebaut werden kann und ich würde gerne wissen, ob folgendes Modell besser geeignet ist, hab vorhin glaube irgendwas mit Laufwerk gelesen, war mir aber nicht sicher.
Auf den Bildern bei Mindfactory siehts auch so aus, als würde das mit dem Laufwerk klappen.
be quiet! Silent Base 600 gedämmt mit

Passt das? Gibt's Alternativen?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Schnuetz1 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

"extern: 3x 5.25" -> Auch auf Bildern zu erkennen.

In meinen Augen ist aber der i7 7700K die bessere Allround-CPU. Keiner weiß, ob in 5 Jahren jedes Spiel von mehr als 4 Kernen profitiert.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist aber der i7 7700K die bessere Allround-CPU. Keiner weiß, ob in 5 Jahren jedes Spiel von mehr als 4 Kernen profitiert.



Kommt immer darauf an.
Klar, du hast dir vor Jahren einen i7 980X gekauft, der auch heute noch ganz gut läuft.
In der Zeit hättest du dir aber auch einen 2600k einen 4770k und gerade frisch einen 6700k kaufen können.

Die Frage ist nun, wie oft du den Unterbau wechseln willst? Willst du ständig die beste Game Performance haben, wechselst du alle 3 Jahre aus.
Oder du lässt einen Unterbau 6 Jahre drin.
Ich gehe jedenfalls mal stark davon aus, dass du auch in 5 Jahren noch sehr gut mit einem 7700k spielen kannst, aber in 5 Jahren ist auch ein 1700X perfekt dabei.


----------



## RossiCX (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist aber der i7 7700K die bessere Allround-CPU.



Der 7700k ist die bessere Spiele-CPU, sobald man aber Anwendungen hat, die von den vielen Kernen und threads profitieren, ist Ryzen besser. Die Frametimes sind auch interessant, zB. hier bei BF1: AMD Ryzen 7 1800X, 1700X, 1700 im Test: Konig in Anwendungen, Prinz in Spielen (Seite 4) - ComputerBase In manchen Spielen lässt sich einiges rausholen, wenn man SMT abschaltet, zB. hier: http://media.gamersnexus.net/images/media/2017/CPUs/1800x/ryzen-r7-1800x-mll.png oder hier: http://media.gamersnexus.net/images/media/2017/CPUs/1800x/ryzen-r7-1800x-bench-total-war.png


----------



## RtZk (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Okay, dann bleibt der 1700x im Warenkorb.
> Wegen der Frage mit dem Case.. es wurde ja gesagt, dass in das von mir gewählte Case kein DVD Laufwerk eingebaut werden kann und ich würde gerne wissen, ob folgendes Modell besser geeignet ist, hab vorhin glaube irgendwas mit Laufwerk gelesen, war mir aber nicht sicher.
> Auf den Bildern bei Mindfactory siehts auch so aus, als würde das mit dem Laufwerk klappen.
> be quiet! Silent Base 600 gedämmt mit
> ...



Ich habe das Case und ja man kann da ein Laufwerk einbauen, vorne ist eine Tür.  Nimm den 7700k und es wird schon seit Jahren erzählt, dass Spiele mit mehr als 4 Kern Unterstützung massenhaftkommen werden, letztendlich kommen immer nur die gleichen Titel mit Mehrkernoptimierung. Wenn es soweit ist, dann haben auch alle jetzigen 8 Kerner ausgedient.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Was denn nun? Den 7700k oder den 1700x? 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## RossiCX (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Du wolltest doch nicht nur zocken?


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Das musst du wissen.

Ich versuchs mal:

Pro 7700k:
1. Die Plattform ist stabil, keine Überraschungen.
2. Man kennt die Leistung, weiß auch, dass es in 2 Jahren problemlos geht.
3. Die Plattform ist modern und bietet alle Schnittstellen und genügend Bandbreite.
4. Preisleistung besser als bei Ryzen. 

Pro 1770X.
1. Das Gesamtpaket ist durchweg gut. Überraschungen sind ausgeblieben.
2. Für einen 8 Kerner sparsamer als gedacht.
3. Ebenfalls eine moderne Plattform, aber nicht so viele Lanes wie Z270.
4. Isgesamt ein preiswerter, leistungsfähiger 8 Kerner, aber in Spielen den preiswerteren 7700k unterlegen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich denke, dass ich den 1700x in den Konfigs lassen werde und hoffe, dass ich durch die geringere Single Core Performance gegenüber dem 7700k keine allzu großen Nachteile in Spielen haben werde und in Zukunft durch die mehr Kerne eine bessere Leistung hab.
Ich würde die mehr Kerne gerne im Rechner haben, allerdings frage ich mich, wann ich von diesen wirklich profitieren werde und wenn ich bedenke, dass in manchen Spielen beide CPUs gleichauf waren und in anderen der 1700x nur halb (!) so viele FPS auf den Bildschirm zaubert, bin ich umso unsicherer, wofür ich mich denn am Ende entscheiden sollte.

Naja.. ich werde durch den 1700x wohl hoffentlich nicht durchgehend niedrige FPS haben.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## RossiCX (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Sobald du ins GPU Limit kommst - was bei "alles maxed out in WQHD" auch mit der 1080ti passieren wird - ist es sowieso egal, ob ein 1700x oder 7700k im Rechner steckt.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Hm, okay. 
Zwei Fragen zu der Ti noch:
1. Wird sie ab dem 10. nur bei nvidia.de verfügbar sein oder auch in anderen Hardwares-Onlineshops?

2. Wie lange dauert es im Schnitt, bis nach den Referenzkarten die Custom-Modelle erscheinen?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## chischko (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Wird nicht lang dauern mit den Partnerkarten... Teaser sind raus: *MSI Teases Powerful GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X With Custom PCB, Twin Frozr VI
ASUS Unveils Custom GeForce GTX 1080 Ti ROG STRIX and Turbo Graphics Cards
*


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Guten Morgen. 
Weiß jemand vielleicht, wie lange es ungefähr dauern wird?
Oder, wie es bei den anderen Ti Karten war?

Hab per Google versucht verschiedene Veröffentlichungsdaten herauszufinden, allerdings ohne Erfolg. 

Ich würde nämlich so bald wie möglich bestellen, da ich eigentlich überhaupt keine Lust mehr habe zu warten und wenn das jetzt nochmal mehrere Wochen Wartezeit sind, würde ich am 10. dann ne Referenzkarte in die Konfig packen und bestellen. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## notebookfan (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

In dem einen Teaser steht "late March"
Also Ende März, Anfang April.


----------



## chischko (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> Weiß jemand vielleicht, wie lange es ungefähr dauern wird?
> Oder, wie es bei den anderen Ti Karten war?
> 
> ...



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  ... Nein ernsthaft: Die ersten Modelle werden wohl Ende Mitte März verfügbar sein. Die Tests so Ende April mit etwas größerer Breite auftauchen und bis Ende Mai sollte die Sachlage halbwegs klar sein und auch ein gewisser Ausblick auf die üblichen, noch kommenden Modelle möglich sein...


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ohh.. verstehe.
Dann wirds wohl, wenn es eine Ti wird, direkt zu Release ne Referenzkarte.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Schnuetz1 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Referenzkarte = das Schlechteste, was man überhaupt kaufen kann. Zumindest sofern man keinen Powermod macht und sie auf Wasserkühler umbaut. 

Ich glaube, du wirst nie fertig mit deinem PC.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich glaubs so langsam auch.. oh man. 
Ich würde ja einfach die 1080 von Palit nehmen, aber dass die Ti dann so viel Mehrleistung bietet, hat mich dann doch zum nachdenken gebracht. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Schnuetz1 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Die Specs der GTX1080Ti sind schon interessant, ist nur eine sehr beschränkt beschnittene Titan XP. 

Allerdings ist das Problem, dass bei einem Referenzdesign das mögliche Potential einer Grafikkarte nicht annähernd ausgenutzt wird. 
Schlechter Kühler führt dazu, dass die Karte warm wird und somit von alleine runtertaktet. Dazu kommt eine meist nicht allzu gute Stromversorgung. 

Bei der GTX1070 ist das günstigste Custom Design von KFA für 400€ besser als die Founders Edition für einiges mehr.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Also sollte ich auf jeden Fall auf die Custom Modelle der 1080 Ti warten?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Gripschi (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Entweder das oder doch nur eine 1080.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Also gegen Ende März sollen die Custom-Modelle der 1080 Ti erscheinen, richtig?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Das werden wir sehen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Dann werde ich mal die kommenden News zur 1080 Ti abwarten und hoffen, dass diese noch diesen Monat erscheinen wird.

Die Ti kommt dann wahrscheinlich in folgende Konfig rein:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Das hier wäre anbei noch die Konfig mit der normalen 1080:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


Allerdings werde ich wahrscheinlich auf Custom Ti's warten und versuchen diese dann mit ins Budget vom ersten Warenkorb zu kriegen.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Kauf dir den Rechner. Nutze solange die IGP und wenn die 1080 Ti am Markt ist, kaufst du dir eine.


----------



## LukasGregor (4. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

schon getrunken? - Ryzen hat keine IGPU....


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich würde lieber gleich alles komplett bestellen.
Die zwei bis drei Wochen werde ich jetzt auch schon noch irgendwie überleben. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



LukasGregor schrieb:


> schon getrunken? - Ryzen hat keine IGPU....



Wieso kauft er sich einen Ryzen, wenn er eine Gaming Maschine will? 
Rein mit dem 7700k und fertich. Dann ist auch eine IGP da.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Also nun doch der i7? 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## LukasGregor (4. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ja weiß ich doch nicht - les doch nicht 35 Seiten, wo sich alles 5-Mal im Kreis dreht


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Fünf mal ist bei dem Thread und meiner Entschlossenheit bei Entscheidungen noch untertrieben.. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Das musst du wissen.
Du sprichst von einem Gaming Rechner und in Games gibt es nun mal nichts besseres als den 7700k.
Ob der nun 3, 5 oder 7 Jahre reichen wird, weiß niemand, aber wenn der nicht mehr reicht, kaufst du eben was neues, ganz einfach.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich war von acht Kernen/sechzehn Threads wohl zu sehr gehypet 

Hab mal nen Intel Unterbau zusammengestellt
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
2.085€ inkl. Zusammenbau
Müsste nun genug Budget für die Ti übrig sein. 
Kann sein, dass ich ein paar Dinge ändern werde, um vllt. 32GB RAM in die Konfig zu packen, z.B. ne kleinere SSD/HDD nehmen.
Falls ich sonst nochwas ändern könnte, dann sagt mir das bitte.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Kannst du so nehmen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Okay. 
Hab jetzt doch 32GB RAM in die Konfig gepackt und dafür nur ne 240GB SSD und ne 2TB HDD.
Auf die SSD kommt dann wohl nur das Betriebssystem und die Spiele und der Rest auf die HDD.
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

2.120€ inkl. Zusammenbau (GPU fehlt, weil die Ti eben hoffentlich noch ins Budget reinkommt)

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Versengold (4. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Sorry aber ich kann deine Konfig leider nicht sehen


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Klappts mit dem Link?

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Versengold (4. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Gilt der nur eine begrenzte Zeit, verfällt der dann oder kann ich mir den irgendwie abspeichern? Ich habe fleissig bis hierher fast alles mitgelesen einiges überflogen es scheint das deine Wunschkonfig nun besteht. 
Frage dann auch meinerseits, was gab jetzt den Ausschlag für deinen Dell 24" WQHD Monitor? 
Ansonsten drück ich dir wirklich die Daumen und das das, was bei dir ankommt auf Anhieb auch funktioniert. Eigentlich ist der Zusammenbau nicht schwer, im Gegenteil. Es macht Spass, wenn man sich einfach unendlich viel Zeit nimmt. Wäre ja mein Vorschlag zur Güte. Ich mache es nicht sehr oft, aber ab und zu kommt es mal vor. und ich stelle jedes Mal fest das es nicht sehr schwer ist. Mir hat es immer sehr viel Spass gemacht.
Aber es ist natürlich auch die Sicherheit die da zum Tragen kommt. Die möchtest ein System out-of-the-box. Finde ich auch völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## RtZk (4. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Klappts mit dem Link?
> 
> Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
> 
> Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser



Wieso einen Dark Rock 3?, in das Gehäuse passt ein Olymp problemlos


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich glaube, dass der gepostete Link bestehen bleibt, solange ich den Warenkorb nicht lösche (um z.B. einen abgeänderten Warenkorb mit euch zu teilen.).
Ich kenne mich mit Kühlern nicht wirklich aus.
Was macht den Olymp denn besser und was kostet der? Könnte ich bitte nen Link zu dem Kühler haben? Kenne das angesprochene Modell nicht.

Der Dell ist in der Konfig, weil der, der günstigste mit WQHD, G-Sync und einer hohen Bildfrequenz  (165Hz) ist.
Gibt's zu dem sinnvolle, bessere Alternativen?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## RtZk (4. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass der gepostete Link bestehen bleibt, solange ich den Warenkorb nicht lösche (um z.B. einen abgeänderten Warenkorb mit euch zu teilen.).
> Ich kenne mich mit Kühlern nicht wirklich aus.
> Was macht den Olymp denn besser und was kostet der? Könnte ich bitte nen Link zu dem Kühler haben? Kenne das angesprochene Modell nicht.
> 
> ...



Bester Luftkühler auf dem Markt und kostet 60€. Ich kann dir mal einen Test raussuchen moment. Testresultate Referenzlufter - Seite 8


----------



## Versengold (4. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Gehe ich recht davon aus, das du noch abwartest, auf die 1080 Ti oder der normalen 1080?


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Es geht um dieses Modell richtig?
EKL Alpenföhn Olymp Tower Kühler

Also könnte ich mit diesem Kühler die CPU ordentlich übertakten und somit mehr Leistung erzielen?
Wenn ja, werde ich diesen Kühler mit in die Konfig aufnehmen. 
Kenne mich mit OC nur etwas bei GPUs aus.

Ich warte auf die Custom Modelle der 1080 Ti in der Hoffnung, dass diese spätestens Ende März erscheinen werden und ich dann endlich den PC bestellen kann.

Wie steht ihr zum gewählten Monitor oder zu den anderen Komponenten?
Gibt's bessere Alternativen?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## RtZk (4. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Es geht um dieses Modell richtig?
> EKL Alpenföhn Olymp Tower Kühler
> 
> Also könnte ich mit diesem Kühler die CPU ordentlich übertakten und somit mehr Leistung erzielen?
> ...



Mit keinem Luftkühler kannst du mehr aus der CPU rausholen als mit dem Olymp und ja das ist der richtige.
Der Monitor hat halt nur ein TN Panel wenn du damit kein Problem hast dürfte der Monitor gut sein.


----------



## BosnaMaster (4. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Es geht um dieses Modell richtig?
> EKL Alpenföhn Olymp Tower Kühler
> 
> Also könnte ich mit diesem Kühler die CPU ordentlich übertakten und somit mehr Leistung erzielen?
> ...


So jetzt mische ich mich auch mal ein...xD 

Habe den Alpenföhn Olymp in Verbindung mit i7 7700k, ab Multi +- 4800 MHz @all Cores wird es schwierig zu Kühlen mit 3000er RAM. 

Klar kannst du etwas Glück haben bei der CPU Lotterie, aber viel mehr unter Luft würde ich nicht erwarten ohne Köpfen. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Okay, dann wird es wohl der Olymp sein. 

Ich hab das mit TN und IPS so verstanden, dass man beim IPS nen weiteren Blickwinkel hat, oder so, dass dieser aber eigene Probleme.
Ich weiß grad nicht, was das für Probleme waren und bin aus verschiedenen Seiten auch nicht sehr viel schlauer geworden, aber ja..
ich weiß nicht wirklich, was nun die Vor- und Nachteile der verschiedenen Panels sind, was besser wäre und warum.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## RtZk (4. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Okay, dann wird es wohl der Olymp sein.
> 
> Ich hab das mit TN und IPS so verstanden, dass man beim IPS nen weiteren Blickwinkel hat, oder so, dass dieser aber eigene Probleme.
> Ich weiß grad nicht, was das für Probleme waren und bin aus verschiedenen Seiten auch nicht sehr viel schlauer geworden, aber ja..
> ...



Bei IPS ist der Blickwinkel größer und das Bild ist besser ob das allerdings so ist dass man des wirklich unterscheiden kann weiß ich nicht, da ich hierbei null Erfahrung habe. IPS kann es halt sein dass der Monitor Probleme machen kann und du ihn deswegen vielleicht 1 mal umtauschen musst, dies ist bei TN fast nie der Fall und TN hat halt eine schnellere Reaktionszeit und ist meist billiger.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich weiß nicht so recht..
Hatte bisher immer TN Panels und mich hat farblich oder in anderen Punkten nichts daran gestört. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Hatte bisher immer TN Panels und mich hat farblich oder in anderen Punkten nichts daran gestört.



Dann hol dir mal ein ISP und du wirst nie wieder TN haben wollen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (5. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Guten Morgen an alle. 

Bei Mindfactory wird  mir als einziger Monitor mit G-Sync und IPS Panel folgender angezeigt und der ist mir viel zu teuer:
34" (86,36cm) Asus Curved PG348Q ROG

Und ich würde wie gesagt alles auf einmal von einem Händler bestellen.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Cruach (5. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann hol dir mal ein ISP und du wirst nie wieder TN haben wollen.



Hab auf dem Tisch nen Dell mit IPS und nen LG mit TN stehen und mir gefällt das Bild des TN besser (heller, strahlender, satter). So verallgemeinern kann man das nicht. 

OffTopic: 38 Seiten Kaufberatung für nen PC?! WTF!!!


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (5. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Die 38 Seiten ergeben sich zu 99% daraus, dass erstmal lange für ne Konfig diskutiert wurde, dann Ryzen dazwischen kam, jetzt wieder auf Intel umgestiegen wurde und dann wurde die 1080 Ti angekündigt, auf die ich warte und zwischendurch andere Fehler in der Konfig mit euch kläre, ABER auch zum Großteil durch meine Unentschlossenheit bei Entscheidungen und dass ich alles hundert mal nachfragen muss.  

Ich denke, dass ich einfach den von mir vorgeschlagenen Dell in der Konfig lassen werde, falls der sonst keine Nachteile hat.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Cruach (5. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Der Dell soll mal mehr, mal weniger Banding haben. Da ich mir in den nächsten Monaten auch nen neuen PC in deinem Preisbereich gönnen möchte (allerdings nun eher 7700K, da nur für Spiele), lese ich im Forum kreuz und quer.  Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibts bei Monitoren scheinbar nicht. Auf alle Fälle hab ich für mich beschlossen, dass ich versuche, den Monitor bei nem Shop in meiner Nähe zu bestellen, da beim Monitor die Chance am größten ist das er ausgetauscht werden muss.


----------



## BosnaMaster (5. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Weisst du im August kommt neue Intel X299 mit Sockel 2066, evtl. macht dann Intel 8 Kerner durch Ryzen Druck bezahlbar...

Evtl. wartest du das auch noch ab...lol xD *spass*

Ich habe den Acer 27 mit wqhd 165 Hz und G Sync, super Monitor und meiner hat null Bleeding.  Sind aber etwas teuer.... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (5. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*

Ich könnte auch folgenden Monitor in die Konfig packen:
27" (68,58cm) Dell S2716DG schwarz 2560x1440

Den hatte ich ursprünglich mal im Blick, ist jetzt eben ein 27 statt 24 Zöller.
Mit dem Monitor in der Konfig wäre ich allerdings schon bei 2.237,93€ ohne die 1080 Ti. (Budget liegt maximal ca. bei 2.950€)

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## BosnaMaster (5. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2900€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Ich könnte auch folgenden Monitor in die Konfig packen:
> 27" (68,58cm) Dell S2716DG schwarz 2560x1440
> 
> Den hatte ich ursprünglich mal im Blick, ist jetzt eben ein 27 statt 24 Zöller.
> ...


Ich zum Beispiel habe eine GTX 1070 und die macht eine super Figur in WQHD...Bin aber auch am Grübeln bezüglich GTX 1080 TI...  Damit könnte ich den Monitor fast voll mit FPS ausfahren. Ob es jetzt grossen Unterschied zwischen 70 - 100 fps und dann mit der TI evtl. 144 fps gibt und ob der Aufpreis lohnt keine Ahnung. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (5. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Wenn der von mir vorgeschlagene 27 Zöller eurer Meinung nach passt und ich den am Ende mit der 1080 Ti ins Budget bekomme, werde ich wahrscheinlich den nehmen, da mir die negativen Kritiken und eure Kommentare zum Dell dann doch Grund zur Sorge gegeben haben.
Aktuelle Konfig (ohne die Ti im Warenkorb)mit Preis ist im letzten Post von mir verlinkt.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Foofy123 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Servus
da ich vor nem Monat auch vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung stand, hätte ich da noch eine Alternative für dich. War unterm Strich das beste set up, optisch sehr ansprechend und professionelles Service von deren Seite.

✅ Die schnellsten Gaming Laptops, High-End Notebooks und Desktop-PCs von XMG und SCHENKER, gefertigt in Deutschland mit aktuellster Hardware und maximaler Leistung, im Konfigurator frei zusammenstellen und online kaufen bei mySN.de! 

Schau dir den mal an. 
Hat ein echt gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis für einen fertig-PC + 3 Jahre Garantie + nach halber Garantie Zeit ein gratis Geräte-Check-Up.
Gebrauchsspuren gabs absolut keine. 

Hab mir dazu den AOC 27" IPS WQHD gecheckt, ist jetzt echt ein geiles Set-Up.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (5. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ich weiß deinen Rat zu schätzen und bedanke mich an dieser Stelle für deinen Erfahrungsbericht, allerdings würde ich gerne alles komplett frei, ohne jeglichen Konfigurator zusammenstellen und da meine Konfig nun (hoffentlich ) so gut wie fertig ist und nurnoch ein paar wenige Feinschliffe fehlen, bleibe ich bei Mindfactory. 

Aktueller Warenkorb:

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

~ 2.230€ ohne (!) GTX 1080 Ti

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Guten Morgen 
Ich habe gestern irgendwo im Internet gelesen, dass die ersten Custom-Modelle der 1080 Ti (glaube von Asus wars) bereits Mitte März verfügbar sein sollen.

Kann das jemand bestätigen und weiß vielleicht nen Preis?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Raising (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehen kann.. du hast ein Budget von fast 3000€ für nen PC und dimensionierst die SSD auf 240GB..
Muss jeder selber wissen... Keine Ahnung wieviel Daten du ansammeln willst.. aber wenn ich das Budget hätte würde ich auf ne normale HDD verzichten.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Hm.. das wäre auch ne Möglichkeit
Stellt sich dann die Frage, welche SSD Kapazität ohne HDD ins Budget passt, da das ja dann der einzige Speicherplatz wäre, den ich im System hätte.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser

Edit: Der Preis der aktuellen HDD + SSD müsste nur einer SSD mit 480GB entsprechen, wenn ich mich nicht irre und das wäre dann doch zu wenig Speicherplatz für mich.


----------



## Trash123 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

HDD kann man bei Bedarf problemlos nachrüsten. Auf eine große SSD würde ich jedoch nicht verzichten.


----------



## BosnaMaster (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

1 TB SSD die sind so Geil ist unglaublich, ich werde mir nie mehr eine HD einbauen. Never.

Du startest ein Programm es ist sofort da. Games laden in null koma nix, wenn ich mich nur an die Wartezeiten früher erinnere. Der Performanceschub ist der Hammer.

Ich habe zum Beispiel extra eine 1070 genommen, dafür aber 1 TB EVO 960.  Preislich war ich +- in deiner Region. 

Edit: Die Evo 960 ist aber etwas übertrieben, geht auch günstiger. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Wie wäre es, wenn ich die 2TB HDD weglasse, wieder folgenden Monitor in den Warenkorb packe (23,8" (60,47cm) Dell S2417DG schwarz) -> bei dem ihr mich allerdings vor irgendwelchen Fehlern gewarnt hattet. Wenn der nicht geeignet ist, könnte ich dann doch den mit FullHD nehmen, andererseits komme ich mit dem Budget nicht hin.

und folgende 1TB SSD (wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob der Speicherplatz für aktuelle und kommende Spiele reicht)

960GB SanDisk Ultra II 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA

Naja, das ist der aktuelle Warenkorb mit dem "problematischen" 23 Zöller mit WQHD und ner 1TB SSD

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

2.211€ ohne 1080 Ti

Etwas günstigere FullHD Alternative zum WQHD Display, falls der nicht zu empfehlen ist:

24" (60,96cm) AOC g2460Pg schwarz 1920x1080

Ich hoffe, dass man bei den ganzen Links und Gedanken noch durchblickt. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## pain474 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Bleib beim anderen Monitor, du hast ja eine kleine SSD drin das reicht erstmal. Ich würde am Monitor nicht sparen. Bis du dich entschieden hast kommt eh die neue CPU Generation dann kannst du die gleich mit reinpacken.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ach ja? Wann erscheint die denn? 

Nein, Spaß. Ich würde gerne wie gesagt wenn die ersten Custom-Modelle der 1080 Ti erschienen sind bestellen. 
Wenn ich eine dann im Warenkorb hab, kann ich das ja immernoch anpassen, um z.B. zu entscheiden, ob ich nun 32GB RAM und ne kleinere SSD oder doch nur 16GB RAM und dafür ne etwas größere SSD haben will.
Oder vielleicht nur 16GB RAM und die kleinere 240GB SSD, falls die Ti sonst das Budget sprengt. (Was wohl eher der Fall sein wird.) 

Dann bleibe ich vorerst noch bei diesem Warenkorb mit ner 2TB HDD, 240GB SSD und 32GB RAM.
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

2.236,70€ ohne 1080 Ti.

Falls jemand noch andere Vorschläge hat, kann er sie mir ruhig mitteilen. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Versengold (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Und wieder ist dein Warenkorb nicht direkt aufrufbar, warum ist das eigentlich so? Gruss

Also wenn du noch nicht bestellt hast, würde ich an deiner Stelle noch etwas warten. Die neuen, wie schreibt man die eigentlich richtig, Ryzen CPU's versprechen auch eine lohnenswerte Anschaffung zu sein. Kannst du natürlich auch machen oder aber du bleibst bei Intel und dem 7700K. Eine bewährte Plattform die stetig weiterentwickelt worden ist.
Wenn es dich noch interessiert und du noch nicht festgefahren bist mit deiner mindfactory Bestelliste. Die ct hat mal vor kurzem im Dezember eine Liste veröffentlich für einen 11Watt oder AllroundPC. Die Bezeichnung ist jetzt nicht so wichtig.
Basiert zwar auf einem MSI Board mit Z170 Chipsatz, aber es gibt es inzwischen Nachfolger für den Z170 Chipsatz.

Ich selbst verwende und kann das auch heute noch empfehlen.

Einen 6700K Skylake CPU
Crucial 16 GB (genaue Bezeichnung habe ich gerade nicht, müssten 2.144 Module sein im Dual Channel)
Thermalright Macho Kühler (genaue Bezeichnung gerade nicht im Kopf)
Asus Z 170A Board
Fractal Define Design R5 mit Seitenfenster
Seasonic PCGH 550W NT (nehmen die selbst in ihren empfohlenen Fertig PC bei alternate.de)
eine ältere 250 GB Samsung 840 EVO
von der ct empfohlene WD 4 TB Platte (Platz ist mir wirklich wichtig)
zum Testen eine Gigabyte GXT 1060 (geht bald zurück, plane eine GTX 1070 oder eine 1080 anzuschaffen)
zum Testen einen AOC G2460 PF(der Gegenpart vom dem dir genannten  mit der G Endung), insgesamt zu hell, kann man verwenden. Hat halt Full HD Auflösung. Geht trotzdem zurück, da ich einen Acer 24" mit WQHD testen wollte. Und ob die GTX 1060 auch in dieser Auflösung noch mithält.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Oh, das ist ja wirklich blöd, aber warum das so ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
Funktionierts denn nun?

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Versengold (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

schau dir mal diesen Link an.
Der optimale PC 2016 | c't Magazin

yep, jetzt geht dein Link. Packst ja eine Menge an Sachen noch mit hinein. Würde ich auch machen wenn ich es unbedingt brauchen würde, aber ich habe mir eine Cherry Tastatur ohne blinbling für 10 Euro gekauft. Will nur sagen mit der tippe ich gerade und es geht wunderbar. Und ich habe mir damals bei atelco eine tesoro Maus gekauft. Für 40 Euro.

Anstatt des Asrock Boards würde ich dir eins von Asus empfehlen. 
Anstelle der 32 GB geh einfach auf 16 GB. Habe ich auch nur und es langt völlig aus. Habe sogar noch einen 4570 PC mit nur 8 GB. Der fühlt sich keineswegs landgsamer an. Gut durch den i5 ein wenig im Vergleich zum i7. Der einfach eine Rakete ist.
Einen Key für Windows 10 habe ich damals bei Amazon gekauft. Quelle der Info war technikaffe.de Da findest du auch das was ich meine. Den Artikel mit Windows 10 und wie du da dran kommst. Sehr informativ und super gut zum Lesen.

Und das wichtigste ist neben dem Monitor auch das Gehäuse. Ich kann dir das R5 mit oder Seitenfenster empfehlen. Hat drei Lüfter mit Steuerung, welche ich aber nicht aktivert habe. Dazu viel Platz für SSD(2 auf der Gegenseite zum Verschrauben) und für HDD, langen Grafikkarten und einer guten Kabelführung.
Ich habe den ganzen Kauf nicht bereut und den Zusammenbau ebenso wenig.
Windows 10 ist lachhaft einfach zu installieren vom Stick und den Rest holt es sich einfach was es braucht. Nur den Graka Treiber selbst runterladen fertig.
Heutzutage würde ich auch drüber nachdenken eine M2.SSD mit NVMe Protokoll zu verwenden mit 256 GB. Halt sowas wie eine Samsung 960 Pro. Hast bestimmt noch mehr Spass an der Sache.
Und Spiele auf der grossen HDD installieren. Die Starten genau so gut und schnell wie von einer SSD.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ich habe tatsächlich auf Ryzen gewartet und hatte ne Zeit lang auch den 1700x im Warenkorb, allerdings hat mich dessen Spieleleistung enttäuscht und mir wurde auch geraten für ein Gaming-System wieder den 7700k zu nehmen. 

Ich würde nun ungerne die ganze Konfig von Bord werfen, vorallem, da manche Komponenten in meinem Warenkorb  (bspw. 6700k -> 7700k, Z170 -> Z270) nur die neuere Version der vorgeschlagenen Komponenten sind und der Rest wie Menge des Arbeitsspeichers oder das Gehäuse eher Geschmackssache und an die persönlichen Präferenzen gebunden sind.

Ich bedanke mich dennoch für den Vorschlag und die ausführliche Antwort. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Versengold (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

dann nimm wenigstens 16 GB Ram. 32 GB wirst du nicht brauchen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ist folgendes Case gemeint?
Fractal Design Define R5 gedämmt mit

Hat nur zwei Lüfter, aber bei der Bezeichnung "R5" kam mir nur der hier in den Sinn.

16GB anstatt 32GB sind nun in der Konfig. 
Windows 10 hätte ich weiterhin gerne als Boxed Version.
Warum ein Asus Board statt eins von AsRock?
Und wenn ja, welches?


Bei der SSD weiß ich nicht genau, was mit dieser Bezeichnung gemeint ist und was diese Modelle auszeichnet.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser

Edit: Ach, und genau dieses Bling bling und verschiedene Funktionen wie, dass die Tastatur mechanisch ist hat es mir angetan und ich würde diese ungern aus der Konfig entfernen, sofern es unbedingt nötig sein sollte.


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



Versengold schrieb:


> schau dir mal diesen Link an.
> Der optimale PC 2016 | c't Magazin



Dann c't keine Ahnung von Computern hat, ist mir nicht erst seit gestern bekannt.
Was willst du uns aber damit sagen?


----------



## TohruLP (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

wenn du wirklich irgendwo sparen musst, würde ich als erstes die Webcam und den Controller weglassen. das kann man wirklich einfach nachlaufen, wenn man es Mal braucht. stattdessen kannst du dann gleich eine größere SSD nehmen, wo auch wenigstens ein paar Spiele rauf passen.
Generell würde ich dir empfehlen den Warenkorb auf mehrere Bestellungen aufzuteilen, da sonst eventuell ewig warten musst, bis mal zufällig alle Teile gleichzeitig auf Lager sind


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Laut verschiedenen Webseiten benötigt Windows 10 ca. zwanzig Gigabyte Festplattenspeicher, also würde die 240GB SSD doch reichen, um ein paar Spiele, die ich sehr oft spiele auf dieser zu speichern, oder?
Somit könnte das ganze von mir ausgewählte Zubehör noch im Warenkorb lassen, weil dann alles immernoch im Budget bleibt, richtig?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## airXgamer (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ja, aber wenn du spiele mit 60 GB auf die Platte packst, werden 250GB schwer.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Dann werde ich eine größere SSD nachrüsten, falls ich sie denn irgendwann benötigen sollte.
Es wäre mir lieber alles dabei zu haben, was ich jetzt brauche und dazu gehört auch das ganze Zubehör. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## notebookfan (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ich verstehe trotzdem nicht wieso du das 10fache für Windoof 10 zahlen willst ... da könnte man super sparen.
Auch auf Ebay gibt es Händler die eine Garantie geben, nur kriegst du halt keine CD dazu.

Wird schon nicht gleich die NSA bei dir klingeln und dich wegen Cyberterrorismus zu 8 x Lebenslänglich verurteilen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ich hätte es eben gerne in der Boxed Version und solange das Budget am Ende für die Ti reicht, werde ich diese Version von Windows auch drin lassen.

Ach, nochwas..
Bei den letzten Konfigs war immernoch 32GB RAM drin, obwohl mir eurerseits 16GB empfohlen wurden.
Aktuelle Konfig:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
2.112,56€ ohne 1080 Ti


Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Versengold (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Asus ist nur mein persönlicher Geschmack, wenn du willst kannst du natürlich auch auf eins von Asrock zurückgreifen. 
Beim Gehäuse ist es in der Tat das Fractal Design Define R5.
16 GB statt 32 GB sind doch super. Und das langt auch völlig.
Ja was deine Vorliebe für Boxed Versionen angeht das kann ich auch verstehen. Etwas günstiger wäre es für dich eine Version zu erwerben von Win7 Pro, einen Key mitsamt Packung und einer COA Aufkleber, ich habe gehört damit kannst du Windows10 im Moment wohl auch noch aktivieren und das herunterladen geht ganz leicht mit dem Media Creation Tool. Allerdings musst du dir das selber durchlesen denn das macht auch mehr Spass als das ich dir das jetzt erklären könnte. Ist allerdings auch nicht sehr schwer.
Dein Win7 Key wird dann mit 10 verschmolzen und an deine Hardware gebunden. Heisst du kannst dir immer ein Win10 herunterladen und auf deinen PC installieren. Der Win10 Key wird soweit ich weiss auf deinem Hotmail Konto gespeichert. kann man aber auch iwo nachlesen.

Und dan Threshold,
ja auch die ct empfiehlt PC die nicht jeder nachbauen muss. Man kann es als Ergänzung sehen je nachdem was man will oder anstrebt. Niemand wird ja gezwungen dabei. Und das auch die nicht ganz frei von Fehlern sind, denke ich mir mal genauso.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Hab das Define R5 mit Fenster von Fractal in die Konfig aufgenommen.
Hier nun ein erneuter Link zum aktuellen Warenkorb, da ich den alten Link entfernt habe:

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
2.121,09€ ohne 1080 Ti

Also müsste nun auch genug Platz im Budget für eine Custom 1080 Ti sein.
Muss noch was geändert werden?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## BosnaMaster (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Habe das Gehäuse auch ist wirklich super, allerdings die zwei Standard Lüfter durch be quiet ersetzt...Platz ist auch super vorhanden...





Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Guten Abend, liebe Community.

Ich habe gerade eben etwas über die 1080 Ti nachgedacht, darüber, dass die Custom-Modelle noch auf sich warten lassen werden (ja, ich weiß, dass ich einen Monat noch abwarten kann, nach der ganzen Warterei die ich/wir hinter mir/uns haben. ) und vorallem auch darüber, dass ich einiges in der Konfig umstellen und reduzieren musste, um die Ti mit einplanen zu können und da die normale 1080 im Preis gesunken ist, diese sofort verfügbar wäre und ich so mehr Zubehör, das ich gerne hätte, mit in die Konfig packen könnte, erschien mir die Variante mit der normalen 1080 irgendwie doch besser.

Ich habe in die Konfig noch folgende Komponenten hinzugefügt:
Einen neuen Stuhl, ein 5.1 Soundsystem und eine mobile Lautsprecherbox fürs Handy.
Die kleinen Lautsprecher habe ich entfernt, da ich bedenke das 5.1 für den PC und für den Fernseher zu nutzen, falls das irgendwie geht, durch verschiedene Modi, zwischen denen man umschalten kann, oder so. 

Ich habe versucht mich über die gewählten Komponenten so gut wie möglich per Reviews, etc. zu informieren. Meinungen sind vorallem beim Zubehör erwünscht, da ich mich da noch weniger auskenne, als bei PC-Komponenten.

Als Bildschirm habe ich mal wieder den G-Sync 1080p Monitor drin. Und ja, mir ist bewusst, dass wir das bereits mehrmals besprochen haben, allerdings wurde ich vor Fehlern der nicht so teuren WQHD, G-Sync Monitoren gewarnt und "bessere" wie z.B. der 27 Zöller von Dell sind für die Konfig zu teuer. 
Und da  ich nun eine "schwächere" 1080 in der Konfig, aber dennoch einen Monitor mit 144Hz habe, erscheint mir FullHD als ganz okay.
Wenn es wirklich der teurere 27 Zöller mit WQHD sein muss, muss ich wohl sehr wahrscheinlich mindestens ein Teil aus der Konfig entfernen, was ich nur sehr ungern tun würde.

Als GTX 1080 ist nun die Palit Gamerock drin, da ich mich dran erinnern konnte, dass es auch vorher ne Palit war und ich z.B. zwischen der Gamerock und der Jetstream keine großen Unterschiede feststellen konnte.

Aktuelle Konfig mit normaler 1080 und extra Zubehör:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

2.984€ inkl. Zusammenbau (müsste budgettechnisch noch gehen)

Meinungen?

Und was ich noch gerne loswerden würde:
Ich lege mich hiermit nicht auf die eben beschriebene Zusammenstellung fest und mir ist ebenfalls bewusst, dass die Ti einiges an Mehrleistung bieten wird, allerdings hätte ich gerne jetzt das ganze Zubehör, was ich aktuell hätte, anstatt die teuerste GPU, da man die eh öfter tauscht als das Zubehör.
Aber wir werden uns schon irgendwie einigen können. 
Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## J4Y84 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Zum Zubehör: 

Xbox One controller ist super, habe selbst den Elite und möchte ihn nicht mehr missen 

Ich würde mir das 5.1 Set sparen. Kauf dir lieber für den Preis gescheite Kopfhörer (z.B Bowers & Wilkins P5). Ich mein, was willst du für 200€ erwarten? Das sind eigentlich nur Brüllwürfel und haben mit Sound nichts zu tun. Kopfhörer kannst du auch noch anderweitig verwenden, diese Dinger nicht. 

Zum dem "Gamingstuhl" kann ich nichts sagen. Jedoch würde ich keine 228€ für einen "Gamingstuhl" ausgeben. Kauf dir für 50€ einen bei Ikea und stecke das gesparte Geld in die 1080TI


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Sieht so gut aus. Kannst du nehmen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Für die Ti müsste ich eben das ganze Zubehör von Bord werfen und das seh ich irgendwie nicht ein, da ne GPU, wie gesagt, eh öfters getauscht wird als das Zubehör.
Als Headset habe ich das Plantronics GameCom 7.1 Headset und bin damit immernoch mehr als zufrieden. 
Das 5.1 System hätte ich eben einerseits gerne zum zocken am PC/ an der PS3/4 und zum Filme schauen, da ich mir sowas eigentlich schon länger wünsche.
Ich könnte in die Konfig natürlich auch nen günstigeren Stuhl packen, allerdings gefällt mir dieser "Racing-Look" von solchen Stühlen und vielleicht würde ich mit diesen Kissen mal anfragen mich an den Stuhl anzulehnen, anstatt die ganze Zeit mit nach vorne gebeugten Rücken vorm PC zu sitzen. 

Was genau ist denn am 5.1 System so schlecht? Gibt's ne bessere Alternative?

Sollte ich am PC an sich oder am Zubehör was ändern?
Wenn ja, was und welche Alternativen gibt es?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Und bezüglich der 5.1 Anlage hätte noch folgende Fragen:

1. Brauche ich für die Anlage eine Soundkarte, um alles richtig anzuschließen und 5.1 zu erhalten?
Hab in Reviews nichts davon gelesen, aber in nem Forum war mal die Rede von sowas.

2. Hat das Gerät verschiedene Modi?
Was ich meine ist, ob ich das Gerät gleichzeitig z.B. an meinen PC und meinen Fernseher (für PS3/4) anschließen kann, ohne jedes mal irgendwas umzustecken und per Fernbedienung des Systems zwischen den verschiedenen Audioquellen hin und her schalten kann?
Das wäre mir sehr wichtig, da ich das Soundsystem wie gesagt an mehreren Quellen nutzen will und so eine Funktion mit ner Fernbedienung und verschiedenen Modi wäre mir schon ziemlich wichtig. 
Kann mir da jemand was vorschlagen?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ich hab in der Zwischenzeit gegooglet und ein paar Reviews gelesen.. schlauer bin ich dadurch nicht gewonnen. 

Hab ich den solch eine Möglichkeit wie oben beschrieben überhaupt? (Siehe Fragen im letzten Post)

Oder sollte ich mich nach was anderem umschauen und wenn ja, wonach?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## TohruLP (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

das 5.1 System bietet verschiedene Anschlüsse: Toslink, Cinch, 2x 3,5mm Klinke (Stereo). ob die Anlage bei den Klinken-Anschlüssen aus dem Stereo 5.1 macht weiß ich nicht. wenn du aber wirklichen 5.1 Klang willst, solltest du Toslink oder Cinch nehmen. für Toslink brauchst du auf jeden Fall eine Soundkarte oder ein anderes Mainboard. bei Cinch weiß ich nicht ob man das mit Adaptern ans Mainboard stecken kann, aber ich denke mal nicht, denn von den 3 Buchsen ist ja schon mal eine fürs Mic, womit die anderen für 5.1 nicht genug Kanäle hätten.
also entweder anderes Mainboard (MSI Z270 TOMAHAWK Arctic Intel Z270 So.1151 Dual das günstigste,das ich gefunden habe. keine Ahnung ob es gut ist) oder eine Soundkarte dazu.
wenn du mehrere Gerät anschließt, wirst du zwischen den Anschlüssen wechseln können


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Bezüglich des Soundsystems werde ich mich nächste Woche mit nem Bekannten zusammensetzen, der selbst ein solches System besitzt und mir bereits mehrere Systeme samt den Extra-Komponenten, wie Verstärker, Cinch-Kabel, etc. vorgeschlagen. 

Ich spiele gerade ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken beim eigentlichen PC samt Komponenten ein paar Stufen runterzugehen, um jetzt das ganze Zubehör dazu kaufen zu können, da man dies ja sowieso viel länger behält, als einzelne Komponenten im PC.
Oder ist das eine blöde Idee?
Was meint ihr?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## RossiCX (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?



Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, das ganze Zubehörgerümpel nachträglich peu a peu zu kaufen und dafür jetzt den bestmöglichen Rechner hinzustellen. Diese lange Einkaufsliste macht Optimierungen auch sehr zeitaufwändig und schwierig. Daher nochmal mein Vorschlag, getrennte Budgets für die einzelnen Kategorien zu machen, ansonsten kann ich keine Tipps geben, dafür fehlt mir die Zeit und einigen Bereichen auch das Wissen (wie zB. 5.1 Sound), um zu helfen.


----------



## TohruLP (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Ich spiele gerade ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken beim eigentlichen PC samt Komponenten ein paar Stufen runterzugehen, um jetzt das ganze Zubehör dazu kaufen zu können, da man dies ja sowieso viel länger behält, als einzelne Komponenten im PC.
> Oder ist das eine blöde Idee?
> Was meint ihr?



Das kommt ganz allein auf deine Ansprüche an. Ich bin z.B. mit meinem 50€ 2.1 System vollkommen zufrieden, aber hab inzwischen schon ca. 300€ für Sleeves und andere optische Highlights ausgegeben.
Wir können dir hier helfen die passenden Teile nach deinen Wünschen zu finden, aber wir können nicht wissen, was dir wie wichtig ist.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ich kann verstehen, dass mehrere Budgets für mehr Übersicht sorgen würden, allerdings habe ich eben nur das eine.
Und zum Zubehör und dem PC.
Ich würde eben jetzt das bestmögliche Zubehör kaufen wollen und den PC würde ich nach und nach aufrüsten, wenn er nicht mehr reicht.

Das hier wäre das von mir angepeilte Zubehör ohne Soundsystem (wofür ich laut dem Bekannten inkl. Verstärker und allerlei Kabel mindestens 600€ einplanen sollte.)

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

1.070,28€ (nur das Zubehör, ohne Soundsystem)
Eine Soundkarte fehlt auch noch!
Beim Zubehör könnte ich den Monitor weglassen, beim eigentlichen PC ne sehr kleine SSD (bspw. 32GB) nur fürs Betriebssystem nehmen und hätte so wahrscheinlich die Chance noch die GTX 1080 ins Budget zu kriegen. 
Ich würde dann eben meinen 21,5" 1080p, 60Hz Panel nutzen, was ich hier stehen hab.

1.070€ + ~ 600€ fürs Soundsystem = ~ 1.670€

Bleibt 1.280€ für den Rechner, wobei 100€ für den Zusammebau-Service benötigt werden, also nurnoch 1.180€ für die Komponenten, wobei noch eine Soundkarte benötigt wird (2.950€ - 1.670€)

Ich weiß, dass mir keiner die Entscheidungen abnehmen kann, deshalb versuche ich eben meine Prioritäten am besten in das Budget unterzubringen.

Als Soundkarte hätte ich an diese hier gedacht:
Asus Xonar DX PCIe - Hardware, Notebooks

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

So.. um die ganzen Gedanken etwas kompakter zusammenzufassen ist hier erstmal der PC ohne Zubehör:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
Ca. 1.594€ (mit ner GTX 1080 und 32GB SSD fürs OS)

Hier das Zubehör ohne Soundsystem: (Soundkarte ist nun mit drin -> Asus Xonar DX, Link zur Soundkarte ist im letzten Post)

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
Ca. 729€

Monitor fehlt, da so i7 und GTX 1080 im Budget bleiben, ich würde eben meinen 21,5 Zöller mit FullHD und 60Hz nutzen, wie im letzten Post beschrieben wurde.

1.594€ (PC) + 729€ (Zubehör ohne Soundsystem, Monitor ist nicht dabei)
= 2.323€
2.950€ - 2.323€ = 627€ (also rund 600-650€ bleiben fürs Soundsystem samt Verstärker, Kabel, etc übrig)

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## pain474 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Deine Konfig wird immer schlechter. Wozu werden dir Tipps gegeben wenn du dann eh irgendeinen Mist nimmst? (wozu Soundkarte? 32 GB SSD ist heutzutage überhaupt nicht mehr zeitgemäß bei deinem Budget, 21" Monitor ???)


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ich weiß, dass die Konfig sich immer mehr von der maximal möglichen Qualität des gegebenen Budgets entfernt, das liegt aber vorallem daran, dass ich meine Prioritäten vom PC auf das Zubehör gelegt habe, da ich den PC sowieso aufrüsten werde, während man das Zubehör deutlich länger behält.
Auf der SSD wird eben nur Windows 10 benutzt.
Die Soundkarte wurde auf der letzten Seite vorgeschlagen, da ich diese für das Anschließen des Soundsystems benötigen soll.
Der 21" Monitor ist eben bereits vorhanden.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## TohruLP (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> 32GB SSD fürs OS


Dazu sag ich mal nichts ...



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Die Soundkarte wurde auf der letzten Seite vorgeschlagen, da ich diese für das Anschließen des Soundsystems benötigen soll.



Bitte genau lesen. Ich habe geschrieben, dass du *entweder* ein anderes Mainboard *oder* eine Soundkarte brauchst. Da du ja schon ein anderes Mainboard gewählt hast, reicht das. Ansonsten eben das ursprüngliche Mainboard mit Soundkarte. Da reicht auch eine günstigere, aber eben mit Toslink: Asus Xonar DGX PCIe x1 - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Entschuldige, das war mein Fehler mit der Soundkarte. Die ist jetzt raus.
Nun passt auch ne 240GB SSD ins Budget:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
1.645€ inkl. Zusammenbau

Zubehör (ohne Soundsystem und Monitor):
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
666€
Zusammen wären wir nun bei 2.311€ ohne Soundsystem, wobei für dieses 639€ übrig bleiben. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## TohruLP (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Sieht schon besser aus. Bei dem Preis für die SSD würde ich aber gleich die Ultra II nehmen: 240GB SanDisk Ultra II 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Hab ich wohl vorhin übersehen, mein Fehler.

Aktuelle Konfigs: (lösche die alten immer, deshalb nun der neue Link zum PC)

Nur der PC:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
~ 1.646€

Zubehör ohne Soundsystem:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
~ 669€

Das Displayport Kabel habe ich aus der Konfig, da dieses für den vorhandenen 60Hz Monitor ja nicht mehr benötigt wird, richtig?
Ca. 650€ bleiben fürs Soundsystem samt Verstärker, Kabel, etc.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## notebookfan (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Kauf dir ne Ps4 Pro für 400€ ... 
Dann kannst du 2500 für Zubehör raushauen ...

Mal Ernsthaft, es ist dein Geld aber was nützt dir geiles Zubehör wenn nachher die Games die du spielen willst nicht richtig laufen und du jeden TAG genervt bist weil du beim PC lauter Kompromisse eingegangen bist.

Ich denke darüber kann dich dann auch kein noch so toller Stuhl oder Sound hinwegtrösten ....

Final sei gesagt dass man sich auch irgendwann einfach mal entscheiden musst sonst hat der Thread irgendwann 1000 Seiten aber du kannst immernoch nicht Zocken : D


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ich sehe nicht wirklich, wo ich beim PC an sich Kompromisse eingegangen sein soll.
Der 7700K ist drin, ne GTX 1080 ist drin, 16GB RAM und genug Speicher.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ich  hätte übrigens noch die Möglichkeit erstmal ein Soundsystem ohne Verstärker zu nehmen, da wurde mir folgendes empfohlen:
Logitech Z906 3D-Stereo-Lautsprecher THX (Dolby 5.1-Surround-Sound und 500 Watt) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Und so würde der 24 Zöller mit 1080p, 144Hz und G-Sync noch ins Budget passen.
24" (60,96cm) AOC g2460Pg schwarz 1920x1080

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## pain474 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Du gehst den Kompromiss ein, dass du einen FHD Monitor bei so einer Grafikkarte nutzen willst, obwohl der Monitor eben genau das ist was du nachher beim zocken sehen wirst.

Letztenendes wirst du eh nie zu einem Entschluss kommen, da du jeden Tag die Konfiguration änderst. Entweder du entscheidest dich oder du wirst nächstes Jahr noch keinen haben.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ja, weil ich FullHD noch vollkommen okay finde.
Das einzige, was sich nun auf einmal geändert hat, ist der Fokus aufs Zubehör.

Das wäre der komplette Warenkorb (ohne das Soundsystem von Logitech, Link am Ende des Posts)
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
480GB SSD ist jetzt auch mit drin. 

~2.774€
Zur besseren Übersicht hier nochmal nur die Komponenten des PCs:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

~1.703€

Und hier nur das Zubehör ohne Soundsystem:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
~1.071€

Soundsystem:
Logitech Z906 3D-Stereo-Lautsprecher THX (Dolby 5.1-Surround-Sound und 500 Watt) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
~200€

Macht insgesamt:
2.974€

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## pain474 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Dann viel Spaß damit. Bei der Anzahl der Seiten bist du aber Fotos vom gesamten System schuldig. :p


----------



## airXgamer (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Eine ordentliche Konfig. Bei der Seitenzahl wären Fotos toll


----------



## RossiCX (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Der PC sieht doch jetzt vernünftig aus, den kannst du mMn. so nehmen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Bilder werden natürlich folgen, wenn es so weit ist. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Wenn er je gebaut wird 😂😂😂


----------



## RubySoho (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Zockst du schon oder bestellst du noch?
Es ist nur ein pc!
Steck nicht zuviel kohle rein,das teil ist morgen schon wieder alt...


----------



## J4Y84 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Das 5.1 System hätte ich eben einerseits gerne zum zocken am PC/ an der PS3/4 und zum Filme schauen, da ich mir sowas eigentlich schon länger wünsche.
> Ich könnte in die Konfig natürlich auch nen günstigeren Stuhl packen, allerdings gefällt mir dieser "Racing-Look" von solchen Stühlen und vielleicht würde ich mit diesen Kissen mal anfragen mich an den Stuhl anzulehnen, anstatt die ganze Zeit mit nach vorne gebeugten Rücken vorm PC zu sitzen.
> 
> Was genau ist denn am 5.1 System so schlecht? Gibt's ne bessere Alternative?
> ...



Wenn dir der Stuhl 228€ wert ist, dann okay. Ich würde das Geld eher in anderes stecken. 

Ein gutes 5.1 System gibt es nicht für 300€. Lautsprecher brauchen Volumen und das bieten diese Brüllwürfem nunmal nicht. Ich würde dir empfehlen, zu deinem lokalen HiFi Händler zu gehen (kein Blödmarkt&co) und dort ein paar Boxen Probe zu hören. Was mir gefällt, muss nicht dir gefallen. Daher sind Tipps schwierig. Mein erstes 5.1 war ein Creative schlagmichtot, zusammen mit einer Audigy. Später kam ein 5.1 System von JVC. Beides Brüllwürfel und wirklicher Sound war das eigentlich nicht. Auch wenn es eine Zeit lang Spaß gemacht hat. Danach folgte noch ein 5.1 System von Wharfedale (Diamond 10 + Yamaha RXV 771). Dies war mein erstes, echtes 5.1 System und wären die großen 10.7er noch lieferbar gewesen, hätte ich es wohl immer noch. 
Mein aktuelles System stammt von Quadral, die Aurum Serie. Ein traumhaftes System! 
Ich an deiner Stelle würde mir ein paar schöne Regallautsprecher zulegen. Fang erstmal mit 2.0 an und erweitere es nach und nach. Damit wirst du auf Dauer wesentlich zufriedener sein, als mit einem Komplettset


----------



## chischko (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



J4Y84 schrieb:


> Ich an deiner Stelle würde mir ein paar schöne Regallautsprecher zulegen. Fang erstmal mit 2.0 an und erweitere es nach und nach. Damit wirst du auf Dauer wesentlich zufriedener sein, als mit einem Komplettset



Bis auf deine Selbstdarstellung sehe ich das genau so. 
Empfehlung auf diesem Gebiet: 2*NuPro A-200 Aktivlautsprecher nuPro A-200 von Nubert 
Nen aktiver Sub tut ihnen unten rum ganz gut.


----------



## a160 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

spar dir die Kohle für die Bluetooth Box, die Teile sind Schrott...Dann kauf dir normalen Bürostuhl, ist bequemer und kostet weniger z.B. den guten alten Markus beim Ikea, top Ding für 100 Euro weniger. Als nächstes n Controller. Ich hatte 7 Jahre n PC bis ich mirn Controller gekauft hab. XBOX 360 Amazon Warehouse deal für glaub ich 30 Euro in der OVP ungeöffnet. Reicht alle mal zum Zocken. 

Dein 5.1 System, schenk dir die Kohle auch dafür. Klingen beschissen. Kauf dir für das Geld lieber zwei Boxen und gut ist. Lass dich da im passenden Thread beraten, da bist du am Ende soundtechnisch deutlich besser bedient.

Mauspad gibts auch deutlich günstigere, die genau den gleichen Zweck erfüllen...

Aber hey, is deine Kohle, spar dir lieber das Geld vom Rechner ab... Der muss die ganze *******, die du da zusammen konfiguriert ja am Ende betreiben. Und wie schon andere gesagt haben, bringt dir dein Stuhl, die Boxen und der Controller und das ganze Zubehör am Ende des Tages nichts, wenn den PC laut ist, die Leistung nicht bringt und du dich jeden Tag aufs neue drüber aufregst, dass du die Kohle (220 Euro fürn Stuhl WTF) für sinnlosen Krempel ausgegeben hast.

Du hast selber am Anfang glaube ich mal gesagt, dass du nicht so viel Kohle zur Verfügung hast, also wirst du vermutlich die nächsten Jahre mit dem PC klarkommen müsen.. ICH würde lieber jetzt ne highend GPU nehmen, ne sehr gute CPU und lieber nach und nach  das Zubehör, wenn du auch weißt, was du wirklich brauchst und was nicht! Ich finde es einfacher mal 50-100 euro zusammen zu kratzen fürn Controller oder für diese Bluetoothboxen oder was auch immer, als mal eben 500-600 für ne neue GPU oder ähnlich viel fürn neues Board und ne neue CPU...

Musst du wissen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Zuerst einmal guten Morgen 

Ja, am Anfang hatte ich auch nur die Hälfte des aktuellen Budgets zur Verfügung.
Und ich denke, dass ich mit nem 7700K und ner GTX 1080 bei FullHD (!) auch die nächsten Jahre gut auskommen werde.
Ich verstehe immernoch, welche Komponenten vom PC jetzt nicht ausreichend sein sollen. Wo macht ein 7700K oder ne GTX 1080 Probleme?
Als die Ti noch nicht draußen war, hat sich auch keiner über die 1080 in der Konfig beschwert und jetzt auf einmal ist sie zu langsam für alles?
Warum sollte er laut sein, wenn ich ne Custom-GPU und den (laut euch) besten CPU-Kühler in der Konfig habe?
Und ich hab mich jetzt eben dazu entschieden, mehr in den sinnlosen Krempel" zu investieren. 
Meine Gründe dafür werde ich jetzt nicht noch einmal aufzählen.

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wo das Problem ist.
Ja, es ist viel Zubehör in der Konfig. 
Ja, sowas braucht nicht jeder, aber solange der Rechner nach wie vor das beste oder fast das beste an Komponenten in der Konfig hat, gibt's doch kein Problem?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Einen anständigen Stuhl kann man nehmen meiner hat 300€ gekostet dafür habe ich jetzt auch keine Rückenschmerzen mehr.


----------



## J4Y84 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ich denke, was die meisten nach wie vor verwirrt sind deine Prioritäten. 
Hey, 45 Seiten für einen Rechner....das schaffen selbst interessantere Themen nicht und ein Ende ist noch nicht wirklich in Sicht. 

2950€ sind eine Menge Geld, aber stossen halt auch an ihre Grenzen. Abstriche bei der Hardware würden für mich nicht in frage kommen. Mein Ikea Stuhl hat 79€ gekostet und bequem ist der auch. Aber hey, ist dein Geld


----------



## J4Y84 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



chischko schrieb:


> Bis auf deine Selbstdarstellung sehe ich das genau so.
> Empfehlung auf diesem Gebiet: 2*NuPro A-200 Aktivlautsprecher nuPro A-200 von Nubert
> Nen aktiver Sub tut ihnen unten rum ganz gut.



Das hat nichts mit Selbstdarstellung zu tun. Ich erwarte keine Bewunderung. 300€ Logitech 500watt super duper System ist nur gewiss nichts besonderes und hat mit Sound nicht viel zu tun.
Ich würde ihm die Wharfedale Diamond 10 Reihe empfehlen, aber die sind ja nicht mehr erhältlich. Waren für meinen Geschmack die besten Boxen was Preis/Leistung anging. 
Wie die neuen (200er) klingen weiß ich nicht.


----------



## pain474 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass ein FHD@60Hz bei 3000€ und einer 1080 kompletter Mist sind. Wenn ich zocke, dann soll es auch gut aussehen. 
Er könnte auch einfach eine 1070 nehmen und das gesparte Geld in ein paar Jahren in eine andere Grafikkarte investieren und hat dann mehr vom Geld gehabt.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Es ist ein 144Hz Monitor mit G-Sync..


----------



## pain474 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Selbst dann reicht eine 1070 locker aus und du hast Geld gespart, dass du in ein paar Jahren investieren kannst.


----------



## ForceOne (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ich habe es mir jetzt gespart 45 Seiten zu lesen, wenn ich im letzten Warenkorb quasi eine normale Zusammenstellung sehe.

Warum du dich bei der Zusammenstellung und anscheinend zu viel Geld, gegen einen vernünftigen Monitor entscheidest verstehe ich nicht ganz.
Wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich wahrscheinlich sogar auf etwas Leistung (z.b. 1080 gegen 1070) einbüßen verzichten, um eine bessere Auflösung zu haben.

Sei´s drum, du hast inzwischen bestellt? Den Usern die dir geholfen haben bist du nun wirklich auch Bilder schuldig

Viel Spaß mit der Kiste.


----------



## chischko (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



J4Y84 schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Selbstdarstellung zu tun. Ich erwarte keine Bewunderung. 300€ Logitech 500watt super duper System ist nur gewiss nichts besonderes und hat mit Sound nicht viel zu tun.
> Ich würde ihm die Wharfedale Diamond 10 Reihe empfehlen, aber die sind ja nicht mehr erhältlich. Waren für meinen Geschmack die besten Boxen was Preis/Leistung anging.
> Wie die neuen (200er) klingen weiß ich nicht.



Schon gut, war kein Angriff  

Die 200er brauchen definitiv 1-2 Tage Einschwingzeit weit über Zimmerlautstärke mit nem weißen (oder besser nen sauberes rosa) Rauschen... dann kriegen sie etwas Wärme ins Klangbild und sind mMn sehr ordentlich für die Größe und den Preis. Waren für mich perfekt, weil ich keinen AMP beschaffen /bzw. aufstellen) wollte und eben kaum Platz auf meinem Schreibtisch habe (3 Monitore und 2 Laptops müssen Platz finden). 

Wie schon gesagt wurde: Das Thema ist hochgradig subjektiv und man sollte unbedingt probe höhren und ggf. sogar die Boxen zu Hause aufstellen und wenn man nicht zufrieden ist: Zurück damit!


----------



## Gripschi (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Was den Klang angeht ist es stark subjektiv.

Ein Kumpel hat eine Teufel 5.1 die für mich nicht besser als meine billig Anlage klingt.

Bei Kopfhöreren das selbe. Einiges Probegehört und trotzdem musst ich einmal noch tauschen um die für mich richtigen zu finden.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Bestellt wird  voraussichtlich nächste Woche. 

Wäre es ne gute Idee die 5.1 Anlage wegzulassen, dafür normale Boxen zu nehmen und dafür den 27 Zöller mit WQHD, G-Sync und 144Hz?

Der komplette Warenkorb würde dann ungefähr so aussehen:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
2.968€ inkl. Zusammenbau

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## ForceOne (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ja.

Aber ich verstehe bei dir nicht, wie man auf der einen Seite viel Geld rausballern will und bei anderen Dingen anfängt zu geizen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Das passiert, wenn man versucht wahrscheinlich zu viel Zubehör und High End PC in ein dafür zu knappes Budget zu packen.

Ich denke gerade sogar darüber nach, den Stuhl, wie von euch vorgeschlagen, gegen einen billigen Stuhl zu tauschen, um dafür das 5.1 System von Logitech noch mitbestellen zu können. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## ForceOne (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Deine Prioritäten kann ich in dem Fall auch nicht verstehen. Soundqualität > angenehmes Sitzen? 

Kauf dir doch jetzt bitte deinen Rechner + Monitor + Stuhl (muss ja keine 300 € kosten, aber bitte einen soliden). 

Du gibst 130 € für eine Tastatur, 90 € für eine Windows Version und 25 € zu viel fürs Mauspad aus... alleine hier kann man
genügend rausholen. Eine vernünftige mechanische Tastatur bekommt man für 40 € weniger, ich behaupte sogar qualitativer. Windows bekommt man zu 100% LEGAL für unter 15 €, und bei dem Mauspad kann man das TechNet nehmen, und sparst dir nochmal ~ 10 €. 

Du hast ja den richtigen Schritt gemacht und lässt dich beraten, ich würde es nun auch annehmen und nicht auf allem beharren. 

EDIT: Ein Sound-System, Webcam etc. kann man vielleicht auch mal ein paar Wochen verschieben.


----------



## LukasGregor (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Was hat Logitech mit Soundqualität zu tun? Und zu diesen "Gaming"-Stühlen sag ich mal nicht viel....nur schlag ich mal einen Ikea Markus für unter 150 € vor. 10 Jahre Garantie und in meinen Augen bequemer oder zumindest besser verarbeitet als das Spielzeug...

Also irgendwie wird das hier mit Seite zu Seite schlimmer


----------



## ForceOne (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Von DxRacer oder wie sie alle heißen habe ich bisher recht wenig negatives gehört, von den "Gaming"-Stühlen für 60 € bei ebay jedoch schon sehr viel! Natürlich bedeutet ein höherer Preis nicht immer bessere Qualität, aber der TE scheint sich für meinen Geschmack eben eine fragwürdige Prioritätenliste zusammengestellt zu haben. 

Ich möchte Ihn nur davor bewahren mehr Geld in ein Soundsystem zu stecken und dafür beim Stuhl zu sparen. 

Bin auch weder Experte für Sound-Systeme noch für Stühle.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Kommt drauf an was man nimmt, auf mein Stahlkreuz habe ich lebenslang garantie bei vertagear


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ich hab nur das Budget, was ich jetzt habe.
Mit nachkaufen ist da nicht viel.
Einen Großteil der Vorschläge  (bspw. das mit Windows) haben wir bereits mehrmals durchgekaut.
Wenn ich nen günstigeren Stuhl nehme, das Mauspad austausche, etc. passt auch kein vernünftiges Soundsystem ins Budget, also wirds wohl bei den 2.0 Boxen bleiben.

Ich denke, dass es nun bei der letzten Konfig mit WQHD Screen bleiben wird und ich das so bestellen werde, da ein 5.1 Soundsystem eh nicht mehr ins Budget passt und ich dann den Rest so drinlassen kann, wie es jetzt ist, anstatt nochmal was umzustellen, da die aktuelle Konfig auch noch ganz gut ins Budget passt und nirgendwo mehr eingespart werden muss, da das Soundsystem wegfällt.

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

2.971€

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## ForceOne (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Wie bereits geschrieben ziehe ich mir keine 45 Seiten rein, vor allem wenn du anscheinend resistent gegen Beratung bist. 

Ich kann dir nur nochmals sagen, dass du mind. das vierfache für etwas ausgibst, was du danach in die Ecke schmeißt.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Das Soundsystem ist doch jetzt raus aus der Konfig. 
Oder was ist gerade gemeint?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## ForceOne (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, dann möchtest du nun einmalig unter 3.000 € für dein komplettes System hinlegen.

Das ist okay, und eine ganze Stange Geld. Alles was du möchtest bekommst du nun nicht unter einen Hut. Du hast jetzt die Möglichkeit bei ein paar Punkten Geld zu sparen ohne Verlust an Leistung/Qualtität, und könntest somit woanders Leistung/Qualität rausholen. Wenn du die von mir angesprochenen Gelder sparst (Windows für ~15, Tastatur für ~80-100, Mauspad (TechNet, kann ich wirklich empfehlen) für 15 €), dann hast du mind. 100 € mehr, die du z.B. in einen noch besseren Stuhl investieren könntest, oder eben in Sound, besserer Monitor, eben in Dinge die einen wirklich Mehrwert haben. 

Aber schlussendlich wirst du mit deiner Konfig sicher nicht unglücklich, man könnte aber noch perfektionieren, und ohne es gelesen zu haben, haben das hier einige schon versucht zu verdeutlichen. 

Ich kann aber auch verstehen, wenn man irgendwas einfach haben möchte (bei der Tastatur z.B.... aber bei Software?!)


----------



## pain474 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Wenn am Ende plötzlich die Ansage kommt, dass das ganze Thema erstmal gecancelt wird weil das Budget doch nicht mehr vorhanden ist, weil das Auto in die Werkstatt muss, dann ist aber was los hier.


----------



## J4Y84 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle einfach mal überlegen, ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist, sein ganzes Geld in schnelllebige Technik zu investieren, wenn man in absehbarer Zukunft kein neues Geld reinbekommt.

Hab mal ein bisschen in den Anfangsseiten rumgestöbert...auf Seite 7 war das System fertig...Ausgangspunkt waren 1500€, nun 3000€...alles auf Pump...immer noch kein PC bestellt...Troll?


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Auch, wenn es für manche vielleicht den Anschein erweckt, bin ich sicherlich kein Troll und dass das Budget sich mehrmals geändert hat, wurde mittlerweile auch wirklich sehr oft erwähnt und warum sich das ganze so zieht und es nun so viele Seiten geworden sind, wurde ebenfalls bereits erklärt.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Du bist aber jetzt gut davor. Also greif zu und berichte, wie zufrieden du bist.
Wir sind alle echt neugierig.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Gut, dann bleibts bei der Konfig, falls mir im Warenkorb zwischendurch kein Fehler unterlaufen ist und ich melde mich, wenn die Bestellung raus ist.

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Stark, du hast da auch einen Stuhl mit drin.


----------



## pain474 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Jetzt schnell bestellen bevor du es dir anders überlegst!

EDIT: Ich glaube du brauchst noch ein Sata Kabel oder sind beim Mainboard genug bei? Bei einer SSD ist keins mitgeliefert.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Wobei ich das Game Pad eher mit Kabel nehmen würde.
Ich hab ja den XBox Elite Controller und das mit dem Wlan Mist ist totaler Dreck.


----------



## airXgamer (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Bei meinem waren damals 2 Kabel (SATA) dabei (As Rock Z170 Extreme 4)


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Hab diesen Controller in die Konfig gepackt:
Microsoft Xbox Wireless Controller USB weiß

Bei der Sache mit den Kabeln kenne ich mich nicht aus, brauche ich in der Konfig noch etwas oder passt alles?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## J4Y84 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ist beim Wireless Controller eigentlich der Wireless Adapter dabei? Bei meinem Elite (Wireless) ist keiner dabei (wusste ich aber vorher). 

Aber bevor du jetzt schon wieder verwirrt wirst, schick deine Bestellung einfach so ab! Achtundvierzig!!!! (48) Seiten Beratung für nen 3k PC (der ja eigentlich nur als Ersatz für den kaputten Laptop dienen soll (PS4 ist ja auch vorhanden, zum zocken)), ohne besondere Anforderungen, sollten genügen. Das man so viel Geduld aufbringt ist schon bewundernswert und spricht für die Forianer hier


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Auf den Bildern ist nichts bezüglich eines Kabels zu sehen.
Was für eine Art von Kabel bräuchte ich denn da?
USB konnte ich aus der Artikelbezeichnung herauslesen, aber was für eine Art von USB-Kabel genau?

Ja, das alle hier sehr geduldig waren und sich zwei einhalb Monate (!) lang meine Unwissenheit, Verwirrtheit und meine Schwierigkeit mit endgültigen Entscheidungen angetan haben, weiß ich sehr zu schätzen und ich entschuldige mich an dieser Stelle erneut dafür und dass ich an einigen Stellen beratungsresistent war und auf manchen Entscheidungen beharrt habe, ohne mich davon abbringen zu lassen.
Nun habt ihr es ja alle fast geschafft. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## J4Y84 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Edit: Habe übersehen, dass es sich um den "S" handelt. Volle Konnektivität über Bluetooth. Somit brauchst du keinen Wireless Adapter 

Sorry für die Verunsicherung


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ohh, okay. 
Ach, ist kein Problem. 
Aber ein USB-Kabel brauche ich dennoch, richtig?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## ForceOne (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Für den Controller nicht, der läuft über Batterien, hätte deswegen wahrscheinlich auch eher zum Kabel-Modell gegriffen.

Postest du eigentlich immer diese mobil-links von MF oder spinnt da bei mir was?


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Aber ein USB-Kabel brauche ich dennoch, richtig?



Ich schätze mal, dass da Standard Akkus drin sind. Die muss man ja irgendwie aufladen können.
Entweder geht das per USB oder du musst die Akkus herausnehmen und mittels Ladegerät aufladen.


----------



## ForceOne (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, dass da Standard Akkus drin sind. Die muss man ja irgendwie aufladen können.
> Entweder geht das per USB oder du musst die Akkus herausnehmen und mittels Ladegerät aufladen.



Bei der xbox 360 gab es da noch keine Möglichkeit die über USB o.ä. aufzuladen,
deswegen hatte ich vermutet, dass es noch immer so ist.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



ForceOne schrieb:


> Bei der xbox 360 gab es da noch keine Möglichkeit die über USB o.ä. aufzuladen,
> deswegen hatte ich vermutet, dass es noch immer so ist.



Keine Ahnung.
Ich hab mir ja den Elite gekauft, weil ich annahm, dass das alles bei ist.
Aber Pustekuchen -- der Wlan Adapter kostet extra und dazu nur Standard Batterien und das USB Kabel ist extrem steif.
Insgesamt lächerlich bei dem Preis.


----------



## ForceOne (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Und ich fragte mich immer wieder, wer denn so verrückt ist und über 100 € für einen Controller ausgibt. 
Dann kann ich mit meinem 360er Controller incl. Kabel glücklich schätzen. Hält sogar schon seit über 3 Jahren.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Sind die ganze Zeit Mobil-Links, da ich seit längerem keinen funktionsfähigen Rechner habe.
Ein Krampf ist das ständig übers Handy alles zu suchen. 

Ich brauche eigentlich nur nen Controller für den PC, der gut funktioniert und per USB-Kabel aufladbar ist, Batterien oder sowas würde ich eher ungern haben wollen und da ich die Optik und das Feeling der Xbox One Controller ganz gut finde hätte ich gerne sowas.
Ist der weiße jetzt richtig oder mach ich gerade was falsch?  

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser

Edit: Über 100€?
Der Controller kostet 47€


----------



## ForceOne (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Thres hat den Elite gekauft, du den S! Da hast du erstmal nicht viel falsch gemacht, kaufen würde ich trotzdem einen Controller der über USB angeschlossen ist, ohne Akku.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ohne Akku wäre es mir auch lieber. 
Gibt's da von den Xbox One Controllern eine passende Alternativen dazu?
Bisher konnte ich nichts in der Art finden. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Gripschi (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Microsoft XBOX360 Controller for Windows USB

Z.b.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Okay, vielen Dank. 

In ner Xbox One Variante gibt's sowas nicht, oder?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## markus1612 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Doch, gibts.
Microsoft Xbox One Wired Controller for Windows Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## J4Y84 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Also der Elite funktioniert auch mit einem Akku, der wird über USB geladen (Kabel). Das ist noch dass Play & Charge Kit

Um mit dem Elite voll ausgestattet zu sein (fürn PC) brauchst du das Play & Charge Kit und den Wireless Adapter. 

Ich komme gut mit dem Kabel zurecht, auch wenn es in der Tat recht steif ist (mir gefällt's). Wer jedoch wirklich einen Wireless Kontrolle haben möchte und nicht so viel Geld ausgeben will, der sollte zum "S" greifen. Ich DENKE aber, den Play & Charge Kit brauchst du dennoch, weiß es aber nicht 

Der Elite hat halt ein paar Features die ziemlich cool sind, jedoch nicht erforderlich sind. 120 € sind schon eine Ansage und jeweils 30€ für die beiden Kits ebenfalls.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Achja, außerhalb von Mindfactory suchen. 
Hätte ich auch drauf kommen können. 

Dann würde ich den Warenkorb so nehmen:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Und den Xbox One Controller mit Kabel hier:
Xbox Controller + Kabel fur Windows:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehAPr

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



ForceOne schrieb:


> Und ich fragte mich immer wieder, wer denn so verrückt ist und über 100 € für einen Controller ausgibt.
> Dann kann ich mit meinem 360er Controller incl. Kabel glücklich schätzen. Hält sogar schon seit über 3 Jahren.



Ich bin so blöd. 
Der Controller ist super, liegt besser in der Hand als das Standard Modell. Würde ich immer wieder kaufen.
Trotzdem blöd, dass bei dem Preis der Adapter nicht schon dabei ist. Dafür noch extra Kohle abkassieren ist frech.



ForceOne schrieb:


> Thres hat den Elite gekauft, du den S! Da hast du erstmal nicht viel falsch gemacht, kaufen würde ich trotzdem einen Controller der über USB angeschlossen ist, ohne Akku.



Ich finde es schade, dass es den Elite nicht auch kabelgebunden gibt. Finde ich wie gesagt besser.


----------



## ForceOne (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin so blöd.
> Der Controller ist super, liegt besser in der Hand als das Standard Modell. Würde ich immer wieder kaufen.
> Trotzdem blöd, dass bei dem Preis der Adapter nicht schon dabei ist. Dafür noch extra Kohle abkassieren ist frech.
> 
> ...




130 € + anscheinend 60 € für Adapter sind aber auch ein richtiges Brett.
Hatte bisher aber noch nicht einmal einen normalen One Controller in der Hand, die sollen ja schon recht angenehm sein.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ich habe beide gleichzeitig gehabt und damit getestet.
Daher auch mein Resümee, dass der Elite klar besser ist. 
Aber der Aufpreis ist schon happig.


----------



## J4Y84 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Also der Elite ist meiner Meinung nach der beste Controller, den ich je in meinen Händen hielt und ich hatte sie  alle 

Die paddles sind, wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat, sehr cool 

Aber der Elite ist doch kabelgebunden @ Thres oder stören dich die Batterien/der Akku?


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



J4Y84 schrieb:


> Aber der Elite ist doch kabelgebunden @ Thres oder stören dich die Batterien/der Akku?



Du steckst das Kabel in den Micro USB Port des Controllers.
Wenn du mal blöd dagegen kommst, verliert der Controller den Kontakt und das Game bleibt stehen.
Mit Kabelgebunden meine ich, dass das Kabel fest dran ist, also nicht abnehmbar ist.
Ich hätte mir eben gewünscht, dass es vom Elite zwei Versionen gegeben hätte. Eins mit festen Kabel und eins mit Kabellos Adapter.


----------



## J4Y84 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ach so. Naja, ist denke ich Geschmacksache. Mich stört es nicht. Ich finde es eher eine Unverschämtheit, dass kein Wireless Adapter beiliegt. 
Dennoch liebe ich das Teil


----------



## pain474 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ist der PC schon bestellt?


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (14. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Nein, noch nicht.
Wird wahrscheinlich nächste Woche passieren.  

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## RossiCX (14. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ganz bestimmt

Gäbe es das Buch nicht schon, könnte man auf die Idee kommen, "Die unendliche Geschichte" zu schreiben


----------



## ForceOne (14. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Dann hast du ja noch Zeit, dir den Kauf der W10-Boxed Version durch den Kopf gehen zu lassen


----------



## batZen23 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ob es hier mal Bilder von einem fertigen PC gibt?


----------



## pain474 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Haben wir ihm doch bereits aufgezwungen 

Aber nicht nur vom PC, bei dem ganzen Zubehör schön angeschlossen mit Peripherie


----------



## RossiCX (14. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ich hab schon eins: http://commentsmeme.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Funny-Computers-42.jpg


----------



## Reap (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



ForceOne schrieb:


> Windows bekommt man zu 100% LEGAL für unter 15 €



Sprich weiter. Hast du da ein konkretes Beispiel?


----------



## ForceOne (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Auf ebay gehen->Windows 10 in die Suchleiste eingeben->einen halbwegs seriösen Anbieter aussuchen->kaufen->E-Mail bekommen->Windows 10  über z.B. USB installieren->key eingeben

Bei Problemen->Käuferschutz->von vorne anfangen.


----------



## RtZk (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



ForceOne schrieb:


> Auf ebay gehen->Windows 10 in die Suchleiste eingeben->einen halbwegs seriösen Anbieter aussuchen->kaufen->E-Mail bekommen->Windows 10  über z.B. USB installieren->key eingeben
> 
> Bei Problemen->Käuferschutz->von vorne anfangen.



So und dann besitzt du einen Key, aber keine gültige Lizenz, denn oft Mal's sind dies Volumenlizenzen und dort werden dann viele Keys verkauft, sollte Microsoft auch nur irgendwie mal Kontrollen durchführen werden sie merken, dass du keine Lizenz hast und nichts mit dem Lizenz Käufer zu tun hast, da dieser z.B nur für eine Firma diese Lizenz hat und dann können sie dir erst mal schön den Key deaktivieren. Ach ja und das Risiko nicht einmal einen gültigen Key bei Ebay zu bekommen ist auch alles andere als gering.


----------



## Reap (15. März 2017)

*Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Wann ist für dich ein Anbieter seriös? Und gilt für dich aktivierbar= legal? Würde mich wirklich interessieren, kein Spaß. Gerne auch per PM und nach wie vor sehr gerne mit konkretem Beispiel (Anbieter).


----------



## ForceOne (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Deswegen bei einem in Deutschland registrierten Händler über eBay und Paypal kaufen. Man muss sich dann vielleicht mal 5 min. hinsetzen. Das man dann nicht den key für 3,99€ nehmen sollte, das sollte wohl klar sein.

bin jetzt schon im Bett und nur am Handy, aber habe vorhin noch selbst für mich geschaut. Da war jemand mit ~1,5k Bewertungen 99%+ positiv, Firma und Sitz in Deutschland, wäre unüblich das man darüber in Massen illegale keys vertickt.


----------



## BosnaMaster (16. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Jo habe auch so über Ebay einen Win Pro Key gekauft für 4,99 xD, null Probleme, innerhalb 24h geliefert, Sitz in Deutschland.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



RtZk schrieb:


> So und dann besitzt du einen Key, aber keine gültige Lizenz, denn oft Mal's sind dies Volumenlizenzen und dort werden dann viele Keys verkauft, sollte Microsoft auch nur irgendwie mal Kontrollen durchführen werden sie merken, dass du keine Lizenz hast und nichts mit dem Lizenz Käufer zu tun hast, da dieser z.B nur für eine Firma diese Lizenz hat und dann können sie dir erst mal schön den Key deaktivieren. Ach ja und das Risiko nicht einmal einen gültigen Key bei Ebay zu bekommen ist auch alles andere als gering.


Und woher willst du das wissen?  Der Großteil sind OEM Lizenzen und die sind gültig.


----------



## J4Y84 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Was mich bei der Windows 10 Geschichte interessieren würde, warum können die Verkäufer bei eBay die Keys so billig abgeben?!? UVP liegt ja bei 135€ für Win10Home. Nächstenliebe wird es bestimmt nicht sein.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Keine Ahnung,  ist genauso wie mit den Spielekeys bei mmoga und co. schaust du bei uplay steam und co. sind die auch deutlich teurer


----------



## RtZk (16. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung,  ist genauso wie mit den Spielekeys bei mmoga und co. schaust du bei uplay steam und co. sind die auch deutlich teurer



Eben weil sie auf illegale Wege an diese Keys kommen, gültige Keys sind nicht = legal.


----------



## Kindercola (16. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Deswegen bietet z.B. Steam teilweise die Spiele zum selben Preis an  (meist im Sale... aber selber Preis)
Ich kaufe nur noch Keys und fahre damit ganz gut. Hatte bisher auch noch keine Probleme damit gehabt.


----------



## ForceOne (16. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

nicht jede Plattform und Key sind illegal, nur, weil sie günstig sind.


----------



## RtZk (16. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



ForceOne schrieb:


> nicht jede Plattform und Key sind illegal, nur, weil sie günstig sind.



Wenn sie deutlich billiger sind als die Spiele auf seriösen Websiten, dann zu 99% schon. Es spielt im Grunde nach keine Rolle wie sie diese Keys bekommen oder generiert haben, sie sind und bleiben illegal und da bringt es einem nichts zu behaupten, ich habe doch nichts davon gewusst, denn ein gesunder Menschenverstand sagt einem, dass ein Anbieter nicht in der Lage sein kann Preise anzubieten, die DEUTLICH unter der Konkurrenz sind, insbesondere auch ohne die Konkurrenz dadurch zum nachziehen zu bewegen.

@Kindercola, wie du es schon selbst gut bemerkt hast, in Sales, aber nicht im normalen Verkauf, wie die super vertrauenswürdigen Keyhändler.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

RtZK der heimliche Jesus der alles weiß,  kauf du weiter die teuren Lizenzen ich hol mir lieber nen key für 7 Euronen 😉


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> RtZK der heimliche Jesus der alles weiß,  kauf du weiter die teuren Lizenzen ich hol mir lieber nen key für 7 Euronen



Ich hab das Upgrade auf 10 gemacht, ergo für Lau.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

ich auch aber für meinen Laptop gings net mehr


----------



## ForceOne (16. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

So habe ich es auch gemacht, bisher aber außer der Grafikkarte keine Hardwareänderungen vorgenommen.

Weißt du wie es sich verhält, wenn ich die Tage mein Ryzen System erhalte? Habe gelesen das es hier
zu Problemen kommen kann.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Wenn er denn Key nicht annimmt rufst du bei Microsoft an und sagst den lieb das du in der EU lebst und sie sich deshalb die hardwarebindung sonst wo hinschieben können


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



ForceOne schrieb:


> Weißt du wie es sich verhält, wenn ich die Tage mein Ryzen System erhalte? Habe gelesen das es hier
> zu Problemen kommen kann.



Du kannst den Key mit deinem Microsoft Konto verknüpfen. Dann kannst du jedes System mit dem Key aktivieren, da es ja an deinem Konto gekoppelt ist.


----------



## RtZk (17. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> RtZK der heimliche Jesus der alles weiß,  kauf du weiter die teuren Lizenzen ich hol mir lieber nen key für 7 Euronen



Dann kauf schön weiter illegale Dinge ist ja nicht mein Problem, wenn man nicht mal die einfachsten Prinzipien im Leben versteht.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



RtZk schrieb:


> Dann kauf schön weiter illegale Dinge ist ja nicht mein Problem, wenn man nicht mal die einfachsten Prinzipien im Leben versteht.


Dann beweis mir doch das es illegal ist. Oder kannst du das etwa nicht? Die einfachsten Prinzipien des Lebens  selten so gelacht.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Wenn Microsoft den Key akzeptiert, ist alles bestens. Wo ist das Problem?
Dass Microsoft den Key plötzlich verweigert?
Sowas hatte ich auch mal bei einer Retail Version gehabt. Der Key ging plötzlich nicht mehr. Bei Microsoft angerufen, Sachverhalt klären und gut.


----------



## RossiCX (17. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Schon vergessen? Windows-Falschungen: Sechs Jahre Haft fur “PC Fritz”-Chef | heise online


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ja, gefälschte Sachen. Ich rede aber von nicht gefälschten Sachen.
Meine Frau hat sich auch mal eine Prada Tasche für 80€ gekauft.


----------



## RossiCX (17. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Woher willst du denn wissen, dass der billige Ebay-Key nicht auch gefälscht ist? In China kannst du auch massenhaft "Microsoft" DVDs und COAs zu Spottpreisen kaufen, den Beispiellink setze ich nicht, ist hier sicher nicht gestattet.

Der link sollte okay sein: Fake oder Falschung: Das Experiment

Zitat aus dem Fazit:
Nachdem wir vom Kundensupport nun Aussagen zu allen fünf Produkten haben, und vier davon vom PID als   Fälschung identifiziert worden sind, steht fest: Wer Original-Microsoft-Software kaufen will, und Wert   darauf legt, Originale zu erwerben, wird es nicht einfach haben.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Na ja, wenn der Key 5€ kostet, ist das logischer Weise verdächtig.
Du musst halt schauen, dass du Händler hast, die schon länger am Markt sind.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Wie ist der aktuelle Stand der Dinge ( zusammenstellung ) ? oder nutzt der TE bereits den neuen PC


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Wie ist der aktuelle Stand der Dinge ( zusammenstellung ) ? oder nutzt der TE bereits den neuen PC



Er sucht noch einen Key.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Er sucht noch einen Key.



Gleich einen neuen Key kaufen und die Kiste muß Rocken


----------



## ForceOne (21. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Wie siehts aus? Läuft die Kiste ordentlich?


----------



## RossiCX (21. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ich glaub nicht


----------



## a160 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

54 Seiten getrollt


----------



## Keinmand (21. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

oder zur sicherheit noch in nem anderen Forum nachfragen


----------



## pain474 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ich hab doch gesagt das Auto muss in die Werkstatt, Budget erstmal gestrichen.


----------



## batZen23 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

In 1-2 Monaten gehts dann wieder von vorne los. Gibt ja neue Hardware dann.


----------



## J4Y84 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Also, haben die Eltern den Kredit doch nicht aufgenommen, um den 500€ Laptop mit einem 3000€ Heimcomputer zu ersetzen?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Wie wäre es wenn ihr aufhört euch lustig zu machen, der Junge möchte neue Hardware und ihr macht euch lustig?  Ganz schwache Leistung.


----------



## RossiCX (23. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Reichen 50 Seiten intensive Beratung denn nicht?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



RossiCX schrieb:


> Reichen 50 Seiten intensive Beratung denn nicht?


Wenns sein erstes System ist,  will man auch sicher gehen das alles passt gerade bei dem Budget. Sich darüber lustig zu machen ist ein No Go


----------



## Cruach (23. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Naja, liegt vermutlich auch daran das er auf einmal kein Feedback mehr gibt.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (23. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ich werde mich in den kommenden Tagen einfach kurz vorm bestellen melden, um euch alle nicht noch weiter hinzuhalten und um noch mehr sinnlose Thread-Seiten zu vermeiden.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## ForceOne (23. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ich dachte du wolltest vergangene Woche bestellen? Woran hakt es?


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (23. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ich bin einige eurer Kommentare nochmal durchgegangen und habe mich erstmal doch gegen den Stuhl entschieden, da dieser mir dann doch etwas überteuert vorkam.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich demnächst einen normalen Stuhl von woanders kaufen/bestellen, falls es nötig sein sollte.
Für einen Stuhl Abstriche bei der Hardware machen, klingt für mich dann doch eher sinnlos.

Zurzeit schwanke ich zwischen 1080 kaufen oder auf die 1080 Ti Strix OC von Asus warten, welche ja Ende März erscheinen soll und bei Mindfactory bereits vorbestellbar ist.
Da ich hier nicht wieder eure Zeit mit bereits besprochenen Themen vergeuden möchte, werde ich mir den Warenkorb so anpassen, wie ichs bedenke, eben entweder mit 1080 oder 1080 Ti, und mich dann kurz bevor ich bestellen möchte, nochmal melden.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Also, wenn du das budget für die Ti hast, kauf sie dir.


----------



## J4Y84 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

@Hobbybastler1997 Ich bitte dich, 55 Seiten geht der Thread nun schon und wir stellen hier keinen 30Tsd. € Workstation Spezialanforderungs-PC zusammen, sondern einen durchschnittlichen Gaming-/Arbeits-PC. 

Die Prämisse von 3 Lila Scheinen wurde ja schon längst überschritten. Das heißt, so schwer ist es nun auch wieder nicht etwas gescheites zusammenzustellen. Bei 1500€ mag man ja noch ein paar Tipps benötigen, bei welchen Komponenten man sparen kann, aber doch nicht bei 3000€.  
Gut, auch mit 3000 € muss man Abstriche machen, vor allem wenn man soviel Zubehör Krempel vom Start weg benötigt und das Ding unbedingt zusammengebaut haben möchte, aber dennoch ist es ein leichtes und keine Aufgabe die sich über einen Planungszeitraum von knapp 3 Monaten ziehen muss. 

20 Minuten bei Mindfactory und ich habe mir ein System zusammengestellt. 
Wenn ich sogar schon eine komplette Zusammenstellung für 1500 habe und mein Budget nun beim doppelten liegt, Tausche ich einfach ein paar Komponenten die ich vorher evtl. auf Grund des Budgets nicht genommen hätte, fertig 

Da der PC nun immer noch nicht bestellt wurde, braucht man sich über Spott nicht wundern

Nimm die Ti, auch wenn die 1080 nicht schlecht ist. Aber damit hast du einfach länger Reserven, die irgendwann wichtig sein können, da ja nach dem Kauf, dass Budget für unbestimmte Zeit aufgebraucht sein wird


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (23. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Also..
So sieht der Warenkorb aktuell mit 1080 Ti aus:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

2.910€

+ Xbox One Controller mit Kabel von Amazon:
Xbox Controller + Kabel fur Windows:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehAPr
~54€

= ~ 2.964€

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## RossiCX (23. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Also, wenn du das budget für die Ti hast, kauf sie dir.



Sehe ich auch so.

@TE: der Warenkorb sieht doch schon viel aufgeräumter aus. Aber wozu brauchst du bluetooth Lautsprecher?


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (23. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Wie gesagt, verstehe ich es sehr gut, dass viele genervt sind, denken, dass ich nur trolle oder es nicht mehr einsehen mir zu helfen. 
Deshalb werde ich euch wie gesagt nicht mehr mit Tausenden von Beiträgen nerven, sondern mich kurz vorm bestellen nochmal melden und dann kurz nochmal nachfragen, ob das alles so passt.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Adi1 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, verstehe ich es sehr gut, dass viele genervt sind, denken, dass ich nur trolle oder es nicht mehr einsehen mir zu helfen.
> Deshalb werde ich euch wie gesagt nicht mehr mit Tausenden von Beiträgen nerven, sondern mich kurz vorm bestellen nochmal melden und dann kurz nochmal nachfragen, ob das alles so passt.



Ich habe kein Problem damit,

behalte dein Projekt im Auge


----------



## J4Y84 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Also ich würde da gar nicht mehr groß Nachfragen, dass System ist doch gut. Was soll sich denn noch ändern?

Klar kann man sich fragen, wozu die Boxen? Kauf dir gescheite Kopfhörer. Wozu die Webcam? Wozu die Bluetooth Lautsprecher? Dafür haste doch die Kopfhörer usw usw. Aber wenn du diese Sachen brauchst, dann ist dass doch okay. 
Man muss auch nicht für alles eine Bestätigung bekommen. 

Hätte ich damals meine Konfiguration hier reingestellt, hätte ich wahrscheinlich kaum Bestätigung bekommen. Das System (4770k, Maximus 6 Extreme, 16GB Vengeance Pro, GTX 780 Phantom GLH,  Graphite 600t, AX760, H100i), hätte stattdessen ordentlich dresche bekommen:
Mainboard zu teuer, Graka zu teuer, RAM zu teuer und zu viel (4 gb reichen, Max 8gb), Netzteil Schrott, Kompakt Wakü schrott usw. usw. 
Aber ich habe mir ganz bewusst diese Sachen gekauft und ich bin zufrieden. Bestätigung von anderen brauche ich da nicht. Ein Freund hat damals im PC laden gearbeitet, wo ich die Sachen gekauft habe. Anfangs hat er mir das auch ausreden wollen, danach hat er sich aber gefreut wie Bolle, als wir die Komponenten zusammen verbaut haben.


----------



## Cruach (23. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, verstehe ich es sehr gut, dass viele genervt sind, denken, dass ich nur trolle oder es nicht mehr einsehen mir zu helfen.
> Deshalb werde ich euch wie gesagt nicht mehr mit Tausenden von Beiträgen nerven, sondern mich kurz vorm bestellen nochmal melden und dann kurz nochmal nachfragen, ob das alles so passt.
> 
> Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser




Also ich würde die Spezis hier schon über den aktuellen Stand deiner Überlegungen auf dem Laufenden halten. Wenn du erst am Bestelltag mit deinem aktuellen Warenkorb kommst, könnte sich wieder ne Debatte entwickeln und die Bestellung verzögert sich wieder.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ich persönlich würde die Peripherie vom Rechner selbst trennen und beiden ein unabhängiges Budget geben.

Also:
CPU, Mainboard, RAM, Kühler, Grafikkarte, Netzteil, Case hat dann ein eigenes Budget.

Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Sound, usw. hat dann ebenfalls ein eigenes Budget.

Du würdest also am Ende zwei Zusammenstellungen haben. Das wäre für den Überblick besser und man könnte gezielter auf einzelne Punkte eingehen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Erstmal guten Morgen, liebe Community.

Im folgenden könnt ihr den aktuellen Warenkorb in verschiedenen Unterteilungen einsehen. 

Zum einen wäre da der PC ohne Zubehör:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

(Zusammenbau-Service ist im Warenkorb)
~ 2.061€

Nur das Zubehör:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

~ 862€

PC + Zubehör (kompletter, aktueller Warenkorb):
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

~ 2.923€

Ein kabelgebundener Xbox One Controller von Amazon wird dazu bestellt:
Xbox Controller + Kabel fur Windows:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehAPr

~ 54€

Insgesamt wären das ca. 2.977€


Ich hoffe, dass man den aktuellen Stand nun besser einsehen kann. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Also, zum PC Warenkorb.
Das 500 Watt E10 reicht dicke.
Der Rest sieht gut aus.

Zum Zubehör Warenkorb.
Wieso hast du die Bluetooth Lautsprecher drin?


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Okay, dann werde ich ein 500W NT von be quiet! nehmen.
Die Bluetooth Lautsprecher gehören nicht zum PC.
Soll für mein Handy sein, wenns mal bei Feiern, etc. gebraucht wird und da ich keine extrem teuren nehmen wollte, hab ich dieses Modell reingepackt.

Kurze Frage noch:
Ich habe WAHRSCHEINLICH nun doch die Möglichkeit einen Teil des Budgets zu behalten, um dieses, z.B. zum Aufrüsten zu nutzen oder falls es sonst irgendwie gebraucht wird.
Wäre es sinnvoll die 1080 Ti durch eine normale 1080 zu ersetzen und die ~ 400€, die dann übrig bleiben beiseite zu legen?
Dann würde die Konfig wohl folgendermaßen aussehen:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
~ 2.534€ + 54€ (Xbox One Controller von Amazon)
= ca. 2.588€
Dann würden, wie gesagt, ca. 400€ übrig bleiben.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Ach so. Alles klar.

Du wirst die 400€ nicht beiseite legen, da du sie irgendwann für irgendwas anderes ausgeben wirst.
Wenn du also die maximale Power willst, nimm die 1080 Ti.
Wenn dir ein halb geschmiertes Brötchen reicht, nimm die 1080.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Okay. War auch nur son Gedanke, aber ja hast wahrscheinlich recht.
Dann ist der aktuelle Warenkorb immernoch der mit der 1080 Ti Strix OC:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Preis samt Xbox One Controller von Amazon: 2.977€

Weiß jemand, ab wann genau die 1080 Ti Strix OC erscheinen wird?
Die Rede war ja immer wieder von Ende März, allerdings habe ich bisher nichts genaueres gefunden.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser

Edit: Bei Mindfactory sehe ich gerade, dass der 21.04. als Lieferdatum angegeben wird.
Verwechsle ich da gerade etwas?


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Kommt gut hin. Die Customer Karten kommen alle irgendwann Ende April und wie dann die Verfügbarkeit ist, weiß niemand
gut möglich, dass das erst im Juni was wird.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Also kann ich quasi in den kommenden Tagen bestellen und dann einfach abwarten, bis das System irgendwann in den kommenden Wochen/Monaten bei mir eintrifft? 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

So kannst du das sehen.


----------



## Q5Gamer (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Tipp: habe gerade gesehen dass bei Mindfactory die MSI GTX 1080 Ti eingestellt wurden für 100€ weniger! Entweder Tippfehler seitens Mindfactory oder MSI macht ernst 

11GB MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti GAMING X 11G


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Hört sich nach einem Lockangebot an.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*

Könnte ich die besagte Ti von MSI nun nehmen oder nicht?
So würde nämlich ne teure Tastatur und Maus, welche ich schonmal in der Konfig hatte, gerade so noch ins Budget passen und der Warenkorb würde so aussehen:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
~ 2.968€ (+ Xbox One Controller von Amazon ~ 54€)
= ca. 3.022€

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Klar kannst du die MSI nehmen.
Du musst aber rechnen, dass sich der Preis rasch ändern kann. Ist bei Mind Factory nichts Neues.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Hat man da vielleicht (ähnlich wie bei Amazon), anspruch auf den Preis, den das Produkt beim Bestellen hatte? 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## J4Y84 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Ich weiß es nicht genau, aber ich denke nicht, dass die, sofern du eine Bestellbestätigung zu deinen Preisen hast, die einfach wieder ändern können.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Laut ein paar Threads, wo genau diese Frage gestellt wurde, ist das wohl tatsächlich der Fall.

Also könnte ich doch jetzt folgende Konfig und den Controller bestellen, abwarten und den aktuellen Preis zahlen, wenn die Ware bei mir eintrifft, richtig?

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

2.968€ ohne Controller

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Q5Gamer (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Verbesserungsvorschlag:

Win 10 Prof. Key:  Win 10 auf Stick und installieren danach den Key eingeben.
Microsoft Windows 10 Professional OEM Aktivierungsschlussel: Amazon.de: Software

Muss es unbedingt eine Razer Black widow sein? Ich selbst besitze folgende Tastatur, als ich kürzlich beim Media Markt mal die ganzen 100€+ Tastaturen kurz getestet hatte ist mir aufgefallen dass das Klickverhalten meiner 35€ Tastatur mir eindeutig besser zusagt, einfach schön knackig (dafür nicht beleuchtet):
VicTsing Mechanische Gaming Tastatur 87-Tasten: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Es gibt unmengen guter Mechanischer Tastaturen z.b.: 
Titanwolf - mechanische Tastatur "Invader" |: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Mechanische Gaming Tastatur USB LESHP Spiel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
CSL - mechanische Gaming Tastatur "Imperial": Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Maus ist geschmack und Handlingsache, ich hab mir die Logitech G403 aufgrund des handlings und des Sensors gekauft (Siehe dazu: sind alle Logitech G403 Mäuse im Handel bereits geöffnet? (Siegel gebrochen & neu geklebt) ). (Zowie EC1-A, Zowie FK1).

Die MSI GTX 1080 Ti kannst bestellen für den Preis. Ich würde aufgrund der langen Verfügbarkeitsdauer evtl. anfang April stornieren,  bis dahin sollten alle Customkarten angekündigt, die Preise evtl. etwas gesunken und erste Tests der Modelle online (vorher bekommst die GPU ja eh nicht) und dann die beste schicken lassen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die Vorschläge.
Windows bleibt allerdings in der Version im Warenkorb. 
Die Tastatur und die Maus habe ich selbst bereits getestet und beides gefiel mir.

Selbst, wenn die Preise dann noch fallen sollten, ist es realistisch, dass eine Customer Karte so stark unter den Preis der restlichen Karten fallen wird oder eben den Preis der MSI erreichen wird?
So könnte ich eben bestellen und hätte den Preis eben garantiert.
Ich denke/hoffe nicht, dass MSI dieses Modell versauen wird und ich diesen Kauf bereuen werde.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat die GTX 970 MSI Gaming und ist sehr zufrieden. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## mazzilla (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 2950€ gesucht*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> ich auch aber für meinen Laptop gings net mehr



das Upgrade von 7 auf 10 geht immernoch kostenlos 
Kostenloses Upgrade auf Windows 10 fur Benutzer, die Hilfstechnologie nutzen


----------



## Q5Gamer (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Ich selbst habe eine MSI RX 480 Gaming X und bin äußerst zufrieden. Ich denke die Hersteller orientieren sich  aneinander weshalb eine Preissenkung unausweichlich sein dürfte. Normalerweise ist die ASUS STRIX die teuerste Luft gekühlte GPU und MSI mit der Gaming X liegt normalerweise nur wenige Euro darunter.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Der Preis der Ti wird höchstes dann sinken, wenn Vega was reißt.
Aber wann Vega kommt, weiß keiner. 
Vermutlich erst 2019 oder so.


----------



## chischko (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*



Q5Gamer schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe eine MSI RX 480 Gaming X und bin äußerst zufrieden. Ich denke die Hersteller orientieren sich  aneinander weshalb eine Preissenkung unausweichlich sein dürfte. Normalerweise ist die ASUS STRIX die teuerste Luft gekühlte GPU und MSI mit der Gaming X liegt normalerweise nur wenige Euro darunter.


Ähm...
Lighning? K!ngp!n? Classified?


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Diese Modelle wurden bewusst ausgeklammert, würde ich mal annehmen, denn es wird ja auch noch eine Asus Matrix kommen.
Aber wann die Bencher Modelle kommen, steht ja noch in den Sternen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Ich würde jetzt gerne bestellen.
Passt die Konfig nun so, wie sie ist?
Ist irgendwo ein Fehler zu sehen?

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

2.955€
Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser
Edit: Weiß jemand, warum ich Nachnahme nicht als Zahlungsart wählen kann?
Vorkasse würde ich bei über einem Monat Wartezeit ungern machen.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Greif zu.
Ich würde mir die 99€ aber sparen und selbst zusammenbauen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Ich lass es lieber zusammenbauen. 
Kann ich nach dem Bestellvorgang Mindfactory ne Mail schreiben, dass die Zahlungsart zu Nachnahme geändert wird?
Nachnahme bieten sie ja ebenfalls an, allerdings kann ich das beim Bestellvorgang nicht auswählen. 
Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Wieso kannst du das nicht auswählen?
Was wird dir da als Grund angezeigt, dass das nicht geht?


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Gar nichts. 
Es wird mir gar nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Dann würde ich einfach mal anrufen und nachfragen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Das mit der Vorkasse muss wohl so sein, weil ich den Zusammenbau Service gewählt habe.

Habe ich eigentlich einen Anspruch die MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming für den Preis des Bestellzeitpunkts, obwohl sie wenige Minuten nach Aufgabe der Bestellung vergriffen war und nun nicht mehr bei Mindfactory verfügbar ist?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## RtZk (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Das mit der Vorkasse muss wohl so sein, weil ich den Zusammenbau Service gewählt habe.
> 
> Habe ich eigentlich einen Anspruch die MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming für den Preis des Bestellzeitpunkts, obwohl sie wenige Minuten nach Aufgabe der Bestellung vergriffen war und nun nicht mehr bei Mindfactory verfügbar ist?
> 
> Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser



Nimm die EVGA der Kundenservice ist da erstklassig.


----------



## HisN (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

So viel Kohle und nur 16GB im Rechner?
Das 16GB Zeitalter ist am Ende angekommen


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Alta nicht jeder ist so extrem wie du 
auch wenn ich es echt geil finde


----------



## Q5Gamer (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Arbeitsspeicher - Wieviel RAM brauchen Spieler wirklich? - GameStar

Die hohen Speicherkosten und der Aktuelle Stand in Games rechtfertigen derzeit keine 32GB Ram. Lieber jetz 16GB und dann bei Bedarf aufrüsten.


----------



## SnaxeX (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Also ich schaffe mit Cities:Skylines die 11GB RAM, aber das ist so ziemlich das einzige Spiel, was ich kenne/habe, was so viel RAM benötigt. Also die 16GB krieg ich nicht einmal mit dem Spiel voll^^


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Habe ich eigentlich einen Anspruch die MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming für den Preis des Bestellzeitpunkts, obwohl sie wenige Minuten nach Aufgabe der Bestellung vergriffen war und nun nicht mehr bei Mindfactory verfügbar ist?



Auch deswegen würde ich mal nachfragen.

Und ich sag ja -- bau selbst zusammen.


----------



## HisN (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*



Q5Gamer schrieb:


> Arbeitsspeicher - Wieviel RAM brauchen Spieler wirklich? - GameStar
> 
> Die hohen Speicherkosten und der Aktuelle Stand in Games rechtfertigen derzeit keine 32GB Ram. Lieber jetz 16GB und dann bei Bedarf aufrüsten.



Wird aber auch nicht in absehbarer Zeit wieder billiger.
Und da haben die bei GameStar wohl die falschen Games getestet.  Wenn man welche nimmt die keinen Speicher brauchen, dann kommt natürlich entsprechendes bei raus.

http://abload.de/img/anno2205_2016_10_12_23muyy.jpg
http://abload.de/img/mirrorsedgecatalyst_2jnu4l.jpg
http://abload.de/img/dxmd_2016_08_24_14_41ggult.jpg


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Ich lass das ganze lieber zusammenbauen. 
Ich hab Mindfactory gestern bereits in meiner letzten Mail gefragt, allerdings kam noch keine Antwort. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Guten Morgen, liebe Community. 

Eine Antwort von Mindfactory habe ich bezüglich meiner Fragen noch nicht erhalten.
Wenn es so weit ist, werde ich euch darüber informieren. 

Im folgenden nochmal die Konfig, die bestellt wurde:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

+ folgende GPU, die bei Mindfactory nicht mehr verfügbar ist und deshalb nicht mehr im Warenkorb ist:
"11GB MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti GAMING X 11G"

Insgesamt 2.967€ plus ca. 54€ für den Xbox One Controller von Amazon, den ich noch bestellen werde.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass in der Konfig noch das 600W NT von be quiet! war und nicht das 500W Modell. Werde ich dadurch irgendwelche Nachteile haben?
Ansonsten passt alles nehme ich an?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser

Edit: Hier ein geizhals-link zur GPU:
MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## airXgamer (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Nein, außer dem Preis hast du keine Nachteile


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Ja, du musst die Doppelstrang Strippen nehmen, das ist für den Arsch.
Daher wechsel auf das 500er Modell.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Doppelstrang was?  
Ich würde nur ungern jetzt nochmal stornieren, vorallem da die GPU nicht mehr verfügbar ist und der niedrigste Preis bei geizhals.de bei 829€ liegt, also 65€ über dem Preis, den ich zahlen werde, also müsste ich z.B. die Tastatur/Maus wieder durch günstige Alternativen ersetzen, um im Budget zu bleiben. 

Also welche Nachteile habe ich mit dem 600w NT jetzt?  

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Na ja, pack das 600 Watt Netzteil aus, schau dir die Strippen an und dann wirst du schon merken, was das für einen Dreck mit den Kabeln ist und dann packst du das Netzteil wieder ein und schickst es zurück und kaufst das 500er Modell.
Und und und und.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Sind die beiden Modelle denn nicht gleich?
Außer eben bei der Leistung?
500W CM: 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular

600W CM (in der bestellten Konfig):
600 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular

Wo sind da jetzt die Unterschiede?
Tut mir leid, dass ich so doof frage, aber ich blick da nicht durch. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## JoinRise (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Von den Bildern her sehen sie gleich aus , ich sehe da auch keinen unterschied


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Also, ich hab da ein Bild des 600er Modells.
Die Kabel mit den blauen Stecker oben sind die PCIe Stecker.
Du kannst sehen, dass je zwei Kabel aus einem Anschluss am Netzteil kommen.
Das sind die Doppelstrang Kabel. Du brauchst beide, weil ein Kabel an einer Rail häng, du für die 1080 Ti aber beide Rails benötigst.
So hast du eben zwei PCIe Kabel mit je einen Anschluss tot im Case liegen, eben weils Doppelstrang Kabel sind.
Das 500er Modell hat je nur ein Kabel. Daher ist das besser aufgeteilt und dem 600er vorzuziehen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Also wäre das einzige Problem beim 600 Watt Modell, dass zwei Kabel unbenutzt bleiben?
Ansonsten nichts?
Könnte ich diese Kabel dann nicht einfach rausziehen? Geht das durch das Kabelmanagement irgendwie?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## J4Y84 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Der PC wird doch eh zusammengebaut, also auch verkabelt oder nicht? Dann spielt es doch keine Rolle! 

Viel Spaß mit dem System und vor allem viel Freude mit der Vorfreude


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Könnte ich diese Kabel dann nicht einfach rausziehen? Geht das durch das Kabelmanagement irgendwie?



Kannst du ja eben nicht, weil die Doppelstrang Kabel fest miteinander verbaut sind.
Das ist ja eben der Nachteil und daher auch sinnfrei, wenn du KM machen willst.

Du schließt beide Rails des Netzteils an die Grafikkarte an.
Pro Rail hast du ein Doppelstrang Kabel. Eins der Kabel liegt nutzlos im Rechner herum, weil du nur einen der beiden Anschlüsse des Doppelstrang Kabels benötigst.
Ergo hast du bei 4 PCIe Kabeln, die im Rechner sind, nur zwei in Gebrauch und die beiden anderen liegen herum.

Wie gesagt -- pack das Netzteil aus, schau es dir an und dann wirst du das schon sehen und dann schickst du es wieder zurück.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Der PC kommt bereits zusammengebaut bei mir an.
Der von dir aufgeführte Nachteil ist nur beim Zusammenbau relevant nehm ich an?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Der ist immer relevant, weil die zwei toten Kabel für den Rest der Nutzung im Rechner herumliegen.


----------



## J4Y84 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Aber solch ein Problem ist das nicht. Mach dich nicht verrückt bzw. lass dich nicht verrückt machen. 
Früher gabs gar keine modularen Netzteile, was meinst du, wie dass dort ausgesehen hat  Wenn die das ordentlich zusammenbauen, wirst du nicht so viel sehen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Verstehe..
Allerdings bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als das 600w NT zu nehmen, da die GPU nicht mehr vorrätig ist und der PC bereits zusammengebaut hier ankommt und es nervig wäre, da einzelne Komponenten nochma auszutauschen.
Dann liegen eben zwei Kabel im Case unbenutzt rum, solange keine Gefahr davon ausgeht und die vielleicht sogar ordentlich verstaut werden..

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Du kannst Pech haben und Mindfactory schließt nur ein Doppelstrang Kabel an.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Wenn ich so viel für den Zusammenbau zahle, dann kann ich doch erwarten, dass alles richtig verbaut und angeschlossen wird oder nicht?
Die werden doch wissen, wie man das alles anschließen muss oder nicht?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Tja, keine Ahnung.
die sehen, dass die Karte 2x8 Pin braucht und ein Doppelstrang Kabel liefert ja die 2x8 Pin.
Dass eine Rail aber die Karte nicht schafft, wird vielleicht nicht beachtet.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Wie erkenne ich sowas dann?
Läuft der PC dann nicht oder wie wirkt sich das dann aus?
Könnte ich das Problem dann schnell beheben?
Meint ihr, dass ich MF per Mail darauf hinweisen kann?
Naja.. ob die sich das dann bis Mitte/Ende April merken.. (je nachdem, wann die MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming erscheint) 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## TohruLP (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Es wird doch wohl nicht so schwer sein, dort mal anzurufen und dann einfach nur das Netzteil in der Bestellung ändern zu lassen, oder etwa doch?  Dann musst du da auch nichts irgendwie stornieren.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Dieses Netzteil ist das richtige, oder?

500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Trash123 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Ich denke das ist jenes welches Threshold meinte. Nach über 600 Posts und jetzt erst das richtige NT eingetütet....


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Gut. Die Bestellung wurde dementsprechend abgeändert. 
Danke für den äußerst hilfreichen Kommentar am Ende deines Beitrags.

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Wie erkenne ich sowas dann?
> Läuft der PC dann nicht oder wie wirkt sich das dann aus?
> Könnte ich das Problem dann schnell beheben?
> Meint ihr, dass ich MF per Mail darauf hinweisen kann?
> ...



Der Rechner geht aus. 

Ruf doch einfach bei Mind Factory an und sag denen, dass du das Netzteil ändern willst.
Da sie den Rechner sowieso noch nicht zusammenbauen, sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Wie gesagt wurde das Netzteil in folgendes abgeändert:
500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Trash123 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Gerne doch Das passende NT wurde dir schon auf den ersten Seiten nahegelegt.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*



Trash123 schrieb:


> Gerne doch Das passende NT wurde dir schon auf den ersten Seiten nahegelegt.



Erste Seite?
Guckt da noch einer hin?


----------



## Trash123 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Ja ich￼ habe jede Seite gelesen, auch wenn es sich manchmal wiederholte...


----------



## J4Y84 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Und? Gibts schon was neues? 
Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## batZen23 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Kredit wurde nicht genehmigt oder sowas


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*



batZen23 schrieb:


> Kredit wurde nicht genehmigt oder sowas


Abwarten und nicht so einen Blödsinn labern.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (7. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Guten Abend, liebe Community.
Der PC ist bereits seit längerem bezahlt. 
Ich warte nurnoch auf den Release der MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X am 21.04., dass das System dann endlich zusammengebaut und losgeschickt wird. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## ForceOne (8. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Denk an Bilder und viel Spaß mit dem Rechner!


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Sag bescheid, wenn du alles hast.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (8. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Wird gemacht!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (20. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Guten Tag, liebe PCGH-Community.
Der PC mit dem ganzen Zubehör ist heute mittag bei mir angekommen.
Ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht zuhause und hab mich erstmal sehr gefreut, als ich die zwei großen Kartons gesehen habe. 
Testen konnte ich noch nichts großartig, da ich gerade über Steam und co. meine ganzen Spiele runterlade.
Eins kann ich schonmal sagen.. Windows lädt über die SSD extrem schnell. 
Ich hab alles angeschlossen und alles läuft so weit, außer die Lautsprecher.
Ist das Modell "Z200" von Logitech. Ich habe mehrere Kabel umgesteckt, im Internet nach einer Lösung gesucht, nochmal auf die Verpackung geschaut, weil dort Abbildungen sind, die zeigen, wie man alles anschließen soll und trotzdem erhalte ich keinen Ton.
Über mein Headset gehts, nur die Boxen werden nicht erkannt, auch nicht im Geräte-Manager angezeigt.
Hat jemand eine Lösung dafür?
Das ist wirklich nervig..
Ich habe vorhin während und kurz nach dem Aufbauprozess schon mal zwei Bilder gemacht, welche ich über mein Handy gleich hochladen werde. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Jaaa....  
Bei den Boxen musst du halt probieren bzw. im Treiber der Soundkarte nachschauen.


----------



## SnaxeX (20. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Wir warten 

Edit: Jetzt seh ichs! Schaut gut aus, wünsche viel Spaß


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (20. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Ich hab jetzt mal an meinen letzten Beitrag noch ein paar Bilder hinzugefügt. 
Bei der Sache mit den Boxen weiß ich echt nicht, was ich tun soll.. ich hab schon alles probiert und hab keine Ahnung, wie ich die Dinger zum laufen bringen kann. Das ist echt nervig..
Wenn jemand ne Lösung hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (20. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Also als erstes Leistungs-Feedback zum System kann ich folgendes berichten:
Das Power-Limit der MSI 1080 Ti Gaming X hab ich per MSI Afterburner auf 117% gesetzt und den Kerntakt um 150MHz übertaktet, der Rest ist Stock.
Die Demo von Forza Horizon 3 läuft bei 1440p, 8x MSAA und allen Einstellungen auf Ultra mit 80-100 FPS. Meist bei ungefähr 90 FPS.

Das Problem mit den Lautsprechern besteht weiterhin.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## RossiCX (20. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Hurra, es ist vollbracht  Viel Spaß mit dem Teil!


----------



## TohruLP (20. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Lautsprechern besteht weiterhin.



Schon mal am Handy oder so ausprobiert?


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (21. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Achja.. das hab ich vorhin auch mal irgendwo gelesen. 
Ich werds morgen mal am Handy versuchen.
Hab meinen PC jetzt mit Steam, Origin, U-Play und meiner Internetleitung allein gelassen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Wo hast du denn jetzt was angeschlossen?
Das Headset vorne am Case und die Boxen hinten am Soundchip?


----------



## chischko (21. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Haben die Boxen denn überhaupt Strom? Und wie werden diese angesteuert? Via 3,5mm Klinke oder haben die nen USB Port? Headset funktioniert aber die Boxen nicht wenn am selben STecker via 3,5mm Klinke angeschlossen? Es kann sein, dass Du dein Headset abstecken musst damit die Boxen ein Signal bekommen. 
Welche Software ist installiert? 

Etwas mehr Infos, dann kann man gezielt helfen.


----------



## Raising (21. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Vermutlich ist dein Headset über USB und deine Lautsprecher über Klinke angeschlossen?
Dann in der Taskleiste Rechtsklick auf das Lautsprechersymbol --> Wiedergabegeräte. Dort solltest du alle angeschlossenen Geräte sehen.
Hier kannst du auswählen, wo der Sound ausgegeben werden soll.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (21. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Das Headset ist vorne am Case per USB angeschlossen, die Lautsprecher hinten per Klinke.
Headset abstecken bringt nichts und im Geräte-Manager werden die Lautsprecher auch nicht angezeigt, Strom haben sie aber, da die grüne Leuchte beim Drehen am Lautstärkeregler aufleuchtet.
An Software ist außer einem aktuellen Nvidia Treiber nur die Treiber drauf, die bereits bei Auslieferung drauf waren.
Treiber für die Lautsprecher o.ä. konnte ich nicht finden.
Die Boxen am Handy werde ich später noch testen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## TohruLP (21. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Die Lautsprecher haben auch keinen eigenen Treiber sondern irgendeinen Realtek-Treiber vom Soundchip, der dann das Audiosignal über Klinke an die Lautsprecher weitergibt.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (21. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Also am Handy funktionieren die Lautsprecher.
Bei der "Audioleiste" werden mir folgende Wiedergabegeräte angezeigt:
1. "Lautsprecher (Realtek High Definition Audio)
2. "Plantronics GameCom 780" <= Mein Headset
3. "Dell S2716DG-8 (Nvidia High Definition Audio) <= Monitor

Nur, wenn ich mein Headset auswähle, höre ich überhaupt etwas und dann eben auch nur übers Headset.
Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter..

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## chischko (21. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Ich bin so i etwa 1,5 Stunden daheim. Dann kann ich Dir via Teamviewer helfen. Lad ihn schon einmal runter und ich melde mich via PM gleich bei Dir und schick Dir meine Handynummer, dann kannst Du mir auch deine schicken dann können wir per Whatsapp schreiben und dann sprechen. LG!
Edit: Lad in der Zwischenzeit schon einmal bitte die neuste VErsion des Teamviewers runter und installier sie.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (21. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Tut mir leid, dass ich erst jetzt antworte, allerdings war ich bis vor 5min. noch unterwegs und muss auch gleich wieder los, deshalb wird das heute wohl leider nichts mehr, da ich dann wahrscheinlich auch sehr spät wieder zuhause bin.
Ich probiere morgen, wenn ich Zeit hab nochmal mit dem Stecker rum, da meine Vermutung ist, dass der Klinkenstecker nicht im richtigen Anschluss ist und deshalb kein Sound ertönt. Am Handy ging alles sofort.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser

Edit: Ich hab jetzt den Klinkenstecker eine Buchse weiter links hinten am Gehäuse angeschlossen und siehe da, es funktioniert!


----------



## chischko (21. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

OK, auch gut


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Edit: Ich hab jetzt den Klinkenstecker eine Buchse weiter links hinten am Gehäuse angeschlossen und siehe da, es funktioniert!



Ich dache, du hast das Handbuch gelesen? 
Oder doch nur in die Ecke geworfen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (21. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Bei den Lautsprechern war kein Handbuch dabei 
Nur vier Abbildungen auf der Packung, die zeigen, dass man das Teil halt anschließen soll, wie und wo genau das ganze angeschlossen werden soll, kann man da nicht herauslesen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Ich meine das Handbuch des Mainboards, denn da steht drin, wie man die Lautsprecher anschließen muss.


----------



## Raising (21. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Dann ist dein Headset vermutlich dein Standardgerät.
Wenn du bei den Lautsprechern Rechtsklick machst, solltest du zur Auswahl haben
1. Als Standardgerät auswählen
2. Als Standardkommunikationsgerät auswählen

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man beides auswählen muss, aber bei mir ist es des Rätsels Lösung.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (22. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Ach, das vom Mainboard..
Nein, das habe ich nicht gelesen. 

Naja, jetzt funktioniert ja alles, wie es soll. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## J4Y84 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Glückwunsch zum PC  
Wünsche dir viel Freude mit dem Teil 
Wenn du die Zeit findest, könntest du ja noch ein paar Bilder vom inneren machen (ohne Window)


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Ich vermisse ja den Gaming Stuhl.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (23. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Guten Abend, liebe Community. 

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der SSD-Nutzung und zwar läuft das OS über die SSD und glaube meine Spiele über Origin, U-Play und den Windows-Store auch.
Den Großteil meiner Spiele, also die über Steam habe ich extra auf die HDD geladen, damit die SSD nicht direkt voll ist.
Meine Frage wäre nun, wie ich den SSD-Speicherplatz am besten nutze.
Dass Windows 10 über die SSD läuft merke ich z.B. beim Hochfahren deutlich. 
Bei den Spielen wirkt sich die SSD glaube ich gar nicht aus und deshalb bin ich jetzt etwas verwirrt und wollte euch mal fragen.
Ich hoffe, dass mich da jemand aufklären kann und bedanke mich schon mal im voraus. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## TohruLP (23. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Bei den Spielen wirkt sich die SSD glaube ich gar nicht aus und deshalb bin ich jetzt etwas verwirrt und wollte euch mal fragen.



Das kommt ganz aufs Spiel an. In Battlefield z.B. kann man schon 2min spielen bis es bei denen, die es auf der HDD haben, auch endlich mal geladen hat. Rein vom Spielerlebnis her wird es aber wahrscheinlich in kaum einem Spiel irgendeinen Unterschied machen. Bei mir liegen trotzdem aus Prinzip alle Spiele auf der SSD.


----------



## HisN (23. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Es gibt solche und solche Spiele.
Welche von DEINEN Games von der SSD profitieren ....
Und dann ist da noch das Wechselspiel mit dem Ram, das der geneigte Gamer immer gerne vergisst ... Solange genug RAM da ist, können viele Daten im Ram gehalten werden und müssen nicht von der Platte/SSD geholt werden.


Ich hab inzwischen keine HDD mehr im Rechner, mir zu lahm und zu laut.

Du kannst doch Beobachten was Deine Games so mit den Datenträgern machen.

Tom Clancy's The Division Level-Load and Streaming on M.2 NVME - YouTube


----------



## Shadyyy (24. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Also bei Battlefield kann ich das bestätigen. Da kann ich noch in der Warteschlange sein und 2 Minuten später auf den Server joinen, bin trotzdem noch vor meinem Kollegen mit einer HDD drauf. Weiß ja nicht über wieviele Spiele wir hier reden. Aber wenn die Platte voll ist wird halt eine neue gekauft (so handhabe ich das ) natürlich nur wenn sinnvolle Daten drauf sind (Programme, Spiele) Musik und sowas kommt natürlich auf die Externe.


----------



## pain474 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Das Spiel selbst wird keine Veränderung haben, die Ladezeiten verkürzen sich aber drastisch.


----------



## HisN (24. April 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Wobei Battlefield ein Game ist, das von viel RAM profitiert.
Ich erzähle ja nicht ständig umsonst: Baut so viel RAM wie möglich ein.

Eventuell macht das ein kleines Video klarer. Mal auf die Transferraten vom Storage beim 1. und beim 2. Level-Load schauen.
DAS ist nämlich der Vorteil von viel RAM. 

Battlefield 1 04 08 2017   Bedeutung von RAM fur Level-Load - YouTube


----------



## GEChun (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

So ein Spiel wie Skyrim muss auf jeden Fall auf ne SSD.

Eingang Tür..., Ausgang Tür..., Ausgang Stadt..., Eingang Höhle..., Ausgang Höhle..., verdammt was vergessen Höhle..., raus aus der Höhle..., schnell Reisen....., Eingang Stadt......., Eingang Haus 1 wegen Questgeber........., Ausgang Haus 1............, Eingang Haus 2.... usw. 

Also ohne SSD hab ich da echt ne Kriese bekommen, war mehr am warten als am zocken!


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Guten Tag, liebe Community.
Ich habe zwei Fragen zu meiner CPU.. ich hab ja den i7 7700k verbaut und frage mich, ob die CPU jetzt schon zu schwach ist und ob meine Temps passen.
Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel einmal Need for Speed (2015/16, wie auch immer  ) und GTA V samt Redux Mod.
Bei Nfs habe ich die Auflösung bei 2560x1440 und habe glaube nur TAA und HBAO aktiviert, der Rest ist auf Low, da mich mehrere Artikel samit Vergleichsbildern darauf aufmerksam gemacht haben, dass die anderen Einstellungen keinen Unterschied in der Optik machen.
Die GPU läuft beim Standardtakt und der Lüfter permanent bei 70%, die Temps sind bei meist bei 65-70 Grad, was mir als ganz okay erscheint.
Meine CPU läuft bei ca. 80 Grad und hat meist ne Auslastung von 80 - 100%.
Das gleiche bei GTA V mit der Redux Mod. Settings sind angepasst (also nicht alles wahllos auf Very High gesetzt) und die Auflösung liegt bei 1440p und auch hier sehe ich die gleichen Temps und die gleiche CPU Auslastung, nur, dass das bei GTA in den Frameraten mehr auffällt, da die Redux Mod ja eh auf 60 FPS begrenzt ist und da Drops auf bspw. 40 FPS eher auffallen.

Meine Frage wäre nun, ob die Temperatur und die hohe Auslastung normal ist?
Den CPU-Lüfter hab ich im BIOS auf "Full Speed" oder sowas ähnliches gesetzt. Ansonsten hab ich im Bios nichts getan, außer den RAM auf 2900MHz zu setzen, da der anfangs mit 2133MHz lief. (2933MHz sorgt für Freezes und Abstürze) Also läuft die CPU auf dem Standardtakt von 4.2 bis 4.6 GHz, deshalb wundern mich diese Temps umso mehr, da ich ja eigentlich nen guten Kühler verbaut habe.

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand über die genannten Punkte Auskunft geben kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Also, der 7700k ist jetzt schon zu schwach. Du solltest alles wieder zurück schicken und was neues planen.  

Hast du Windows neu installiert?


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Nein. Windows kam bereits installiert bei mir an und läuft seitdem.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser 

Edit: Ist das mit dem 7700k ernst gemeint? Wenn ja, dann wäre ich verwundert und enttäuscht zugleich, da ich das System erst seit ein paar Wochen hier rumstehen hab.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Heute raten wir nicht mehr zum 7700k, weil er zu teuer ist.
Aber damals gab es ja noch kein Ryzen.
Von daher ist es i.O.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Na super..
Keine vier Wochen steht der PC hier und schon ist eine der wichtigsten Komponenten zu langsam und zu warm. Fängt ja schonmal gut an. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Chrissi (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal ein Screenshot der PCGH Benchmarkübersicht. Der 7700K ist immer noch die schnellste CPU in Spielen. Mit deutlichem Abstand zum Ryzen. 
Und 80 Grad sind ok, nicht zu heiß. Wobei ohne OC mit dem Kühler sollte es weniger sein. Ich nehme an Du hast einen Fehler bei der Montage gemacht mit der WLP oder dem Anpressdruck.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Na super..
> Keine vier Wochen steht der PC hier und schon ist eine der wichtigsten Komponenten zu langsam und zu warm. Fängt ja schonmal gut an.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser



In zwei Jahren wirfst du eben alles in die Mülltonne und kaufst neu.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Ich hatte eigentlich schon in nem Jahr mit nem kompletten Neukauf gerechnet, schade.. 
Der Rechner kam von Mindfactory verbaut schon bei mir an, deshalb sollte da alles passen. Ich hoffe es zumindest.. (Der Zusammenbau ist da ja nicht gerade billig. )

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Ich würde auf Cannon Lake X warten. Eventuell schiebt Intel den ersten 16 Kerner in den Desktop.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

In den nächsten Jahren hoffe ich, dass ich mit dem Rechner gut auskomme. Ich hab nicht unbedingt vor in nem Jahr wieder aufzurüsten. 
Zwei Fragen hätte ich noch und zwar:
1. Muss ich mich jetzt mit den Temps abfinden? Sind diese im Normalbereich oder wie siehts da jetzt aus? Ich hab in mehreren Foren bereits gelesen, dass der 7700k gerne mal warm wird, aber ohne OC und bei dem Kühler hätte ich 80 Grad nicht erwartet..
Und 2. Wie kann es sein, dass der 7700k die schnellste CPU in Spielen ist, ich aber in mehreren Spielen eine nahezu 100%-ige Auslastung auf allen Kernen habe?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Die 80° können schon normal sein. Das musst du mal mit unterschiedlichen Programmen testen.

Es gibt eben schon Spiele, die die 8 Threads des i7 voll ausnutzen.


----------



## HisN (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Kommt immer drauf an wer wie testet.
CPU-Skalierung in Spielen im Test: 6, 8 oder 10 CPU-Kerne schlagen 4 schnelle - ComputerBase


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*



HisN schrieb:


> Kommt immer drauf an wer wie testet.
> CPU-Skalierung in Spielen im Test: 6, 8 oder 10 CPU-Kerne schlagen 4 schnelle - ComputerBase



Na ja, der 10 Kerner loost aber so richtig ab -- wenn man bedenkt, was der so kostet.


----------



## RossiCX (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> 1. Muss ich mich jetzt mit den Temps abfinden? Sind diese im Normalbereich oder wie siehts da jetzt aus? Ich hab in mehreren Foren bereits gelesen, dass der 7700k gerne mal warm wird, aber ohne OC und bei dem Kühler hätte ich 80 Grad nicht erwartet..
> Und 2. Wie kann es sein, dass der 7700k die schnellste CPU in Spielen ist, ich aber in mehreren Spielen eine nahezu 100%-ige Auslastung auf allen Kernen habe?



Zu 1.: taktet die CPU runter? Nein? Dann ist es doch egal, wie warm sie wird. Der 7700k ist dank Intels mieser Produktpolitik ein Hitzkopf, nicht umsonst köpfen viele diese CPU um mehr OC und niedrigere Temps zu schaffen.
Zu 2.: Das ist bei GTA V je nach Einstellungen normal, da gibt es ein paar Schalter, die die CPU enorm fordern. Gerade bei dem Spiel gibt es imho keine schnellere CPU als den 7700k.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Bei was wird die CPU 80 Grad warm? 
Generell sind 80 noch ok, wenn es in Prime 95 ist, ist das sogar vernünftig. 
Die Boards legen eh von alleine zu viel Spannung an.


----------



## Reap (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Köpfe den 7700k und du wirst bessere Temperaturen haben. Dann kannst du noch etwas den Takt erhöhen.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Erstmal undervolting bevor man köpfen anfängt


----------



## TohruLP (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*



Reap schrieb:


> Köpfe den 7700k und du wirst bessere Temperaturen haben.



Jemand, der den PC nicht mal selbst zusammengebaut hat, wird bestimmt die CPU köpfen ...


----------



## Reap (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Was er macht und was er nicht macht liegt in seiner Hand, nicht unserer. Wir können ihm lediglich Möglichkeiten(!) aufzeigen.


----------



## Gripschi (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Trotzdem ist Köpfen, Grad in Hinsicht auf Garantie keine Wahl.

Undervolten könnte er sich einlesen. Das ist mit wenig Aufwand machbar.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist Köpfen, Grad in Hinsicht auf Garantie keine Wahl.



Das ist ganz große Ansichtssache. Für mich ist eine CPU oder GPU innerhalb ihrer Spezifikationen zu betreiben eigentlich keine Wahl.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Ja aber er hat ihn nicht mal selbst gebaut man sollte ihn jetzt nicht noch auf dumme Gedanken bringen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Verkloppen und was Vernünftiges kaufen.


----------



## pain474 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Verkloppen und was Vernünftiges kaufen.



Der Junge hat über 60 Seiten Thread gebraucht um sich zu entscheiden und jetzt redest du ihn mit dieser hoffentlich Ironie auch noch sowas ein.  
Am Ende macht er das noch wirklich, weil er denkt seine Hardware wäre Mist.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Seine Hardware ist doch nicht Mist.
Die 1080 Ti ist erst Crap, wenn Vega draußen ist.


----------



## jkox11 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*



Threshold schrieb:


> Seine Hardware ist doch nicht Mist.
> Die 1080 Ti ist erst Crap, wenn Vega draußen ist.



Und der i7 jetzt schon


----------



## Chrissi (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Ist immer noch die schnellste CPU in Spielen. Sie PCGH Leistungsindex...


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Ich hasse den PC-Markt.. 
Köpfen werde ich die CPU nicht, da fehlt mir die Erfahrung, der Mut und die Lust dazu.. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Macht doch auch nichts.
Ende des Jahres wechselst du auf Sockel 2066. 
Aber ich würde den alten Schrott lieber schneller abstoßen als Gedacht, noch kriegst du ein paar Cent dafür. In einem halben Jahr musst du drauf zahlen.


----------



## chischko (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Ich biete mich mal als Abnehmer an udn würde großzügigerweise sogar das Porto übernehmen!


----------



## Gripschi (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Hör nicht auf diese alten Meckertanten 

Dein System langt locker 2-5 Jahre.

Das einzelne Kerne 80° erreichen ist leider normal.

Ließ sich in Undervolten etwas ein, kaputt machst du da nichts. Dadurch kannst du die Temps etwas bessern.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Danke für die Ermutigung! 
Ich hoffe, dass ich in dem von dir genannten Zeitraum nicht unbedingt aufrüsten muss.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Gripschi (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gaming-PC für ca. 3.000€ gesucht*

Kommt immer auf dich an.

Die CPU ist Potent genug.

Maximal die GPU 2_3 Jahren, wenn du Ultra willst.


----------

